# HR44s are here! (Was: HR44 delayed...again)



## kram

The installer just called to let me know that the HR44 release has been delayed yet again. My install was supposed to be last Tuesday, but was postponed until today, when it was thought that the box would be available this week. Now, they're saying that it could be another month before the HR44 is released. Will get more info later today. Since I'm not in any rush, I'm going to wait.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Kram, 

this is normal, and it's why DIRECTV doesn't announce firm release dates for its hardware. A tentative date was leaked to the internet by installers who saw it in a training video, and the rumor took off.


----------



## kram

I just got a call from the D* Colorado Service Manager. Apparently, my situation has caused quite a stir. Because open tickets reflect badly on performance statistics -- and because the release date is still unknown (but will probably be sometime near the end of March) -- he wanted to close my installation request, but make a note on my account that I would get an HR44 when they do become available. Since I already paid the installation fee, he didn't know what to do. So he placed a call to the "Liaison Group" in Boise (the folks that resolve "difficult" situations), and then called me back to let me know that someone from this group will be calling me to let me know how they want to proceed. Don't know when I'll get an HR44, but I'm willing to wait for however long it takes.


----------



## texasbrit

I'd be interested to know how you got a "guarantee" of an HR44. That's not something DirecTV usually does.


----------



## gov

I would think every week of delay would equal one less service call, and 5 RBRs for you.

They are doing you a favor!


:lol:


----------



## kram

texasbrit said:


> I'd be interested to know how you got a "guarantee" of an HR44. That's not something DirecTV usually does.


It's a long story, but it started with a promise from a local service manager, and then from a DTV Customer Advocacy representative, who said she would honor that promise when the box becomes available. Still looking like the end of the month.


----------



## kram

gov said:


> I would think every week of delay would equal one less service call, and 5 RBRs for you.
> 
> They are doing you a favor!
> 
> :lol:


:icon_lol:


----------



## jdspencer

Hopefully, this delay will allow DirecTV to sent out a bug free box.


----------



## orijonl

Keep us posted. It looks like you will be the first on this forum to receive an installed Hr44.


----------



## bpratt

jdspencer said:


> Hopefully, this delay will allow DirecTV to sent out a bug free box.


Based on their past history, do you really expect that to happen?


----------



## dpeters11

bpratt;3189680 said:


> Based on their past history, do you really expect that to happen?


No one has a bug free box. Bug free software is tremendously expensive unless its very simple.


----------



## kram

orijonl said:


> Keep us posted. It looks like you will be the first on this forum to receive an installed Hr44.


Will do.


----------



## damondlt

jdspencer said:


> Hopefully, this delay will allow DirecTV to sent out a bug free box.


:hurah::lol:


----------



## Datagg

jdspencer said:


> Hopefully, this delay will allow DirecTV to sent out a bug free box.


I love the positive attitude, but with DTV that is serious pie in the sky. All they know is bugs.


----------



## mrfatboy

I just turned away a Directv installer (nice guy). I was told there was a good chance by the CSR to get a HR44 but the installer brought a HR34. He called his boss to see if anybody had one but his boss said 1-2 months. The directv follow up call after the installer left said check back in a week. :lol: I'm betting on the 1-2 months 

Directv offered me a free upgrade and install for the hr44 to replace and my wearing out HR23 for free. That also included upgrading my unsupported MRV network.

I'm in no rush except the HR23 get 'pixelated garbage' records every other day. I think the hard drive is going out because it seems to only happen when to programs start recording at the same time or maybe I am streaming off of it when it starts to record. BTW, i'm in San Diego area.


----------



## johnp37

jdspencer said:


> Hopefully, this delay will allow DirecTV to sent out a bug free box.


Seriously!? You typed that response with a straight face? You're kidding,right? I just got up off the floor from laughing so hard.:lol:


----------



## jdspencer

Obviously, you didn't understand what that smiley meant! 

Heck, my statement wasn't even bug free!!!


----------



## johnp37

jdspencer said:


> Obviously, you didn't understand what that smiley meant!
> 
> Heck, my statement wasn't even bug free!!!


I felt the smiley face wasn't a strong enough emoticon.


----------



## RACJ2

johnp37 said:


> I felt the smiley face wasn't a strong enough emoticon.


Is this more appropriate for you? !rolling:rolling:


----------



## installer#1

Do you live off broadway.


----------



## installer#1

i Will let you know the day i get them from warehouse.


----------



## kram

installer#1;3195219 said:


> Do you live off broadway.


Yes.


----------



## kram

installer#1;3195223 said:


> i Will let you know the day i get them from warehouse.


I'm supposed to hear back from Customer Advocacy as soon as they become available. Joe Sepan made me cancel my order because it reflected badly on service stats to have it open indefinitely. But, if you find something out, please get in touch with me. Were you the one that was here last month? Did you give me your phone number?


----------



## installer#1

Yes you can call me


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Guys, let's take this to private message, ok?


----------



## kram

Stuart Sweet;3195318 said:


> Guys, let's take this to private message, ok?


OK. Sorry.


----------



## installer#1

Ok


----------



## Rich

johnp37 said:


> Seriously!? You typed that response with a straight face? You're kidding,right? I just got up off the floor from laughing so hard.:lol:


That was surprising. But a good chuckle is worth a lot these days.... :lol:

Rich


----------



## celticpride

Anyway whenever you do get your hr44 I will be looking for your review! I hope its sooner than later.


----------



## Lugnut

A little birdie told me today that HR-44 and C-41 are now rolling out to "select markets" effective immediately


----------



## acostapimps

Lugnut;3198171 said:


> A little birdie told me today that HR-44 and C-41 are now rolling out to "select markets" effective immediately


which markets?


----------



## Lugnut

acostapimps said:


> which markets?


It didn't say, sadly  just mentioned that there will be the standard rollout to nationwide over the course of the next few months. Keep your ears perked and eyes open.


----------



## kram

Yes, it's true. But still haggling with D* to confirm that installs actually will start next week. Getting the runaround right now. But if they hit the warehouse on Sunday, I should have one by week's end.


----------



## P Smith

kram said:


> Yes, it's true. But still haggling with D* to confirm that installs actually will start next week. Getting the runaround right now. But if they hit the warehouse on Sunday, I should have one by week's end.


will you able to look inside and tell us what CPU, HDD are there ?


----------



## kram

P Smith;3198189 said:


> will you able to look inside and tell us what CPU, HDD are there ?


No.


----------



## P Smith

chicken


----------



## vapor21

Lugnut said:


> A little birdie told me today that HR-44 and C-41 are now rolling out to "select markets" effective immediately


You sir are correct. We turn in out 34s for 44s tomorrow... I'll wait though from what I heard its buggy..


----------



## Lugnut

vapor21 said:


> You sir are correct. We turn in out 34s for 44s tomorrow... I'll wait though from what I heard its buggy..


Those aren't bugs. Those are features


----------



## mrfatboy

I need that hr44 now. My hr23 is dying a slow horrible death. I hope San Diego is one of the first markets.


----------



## Diana C

mrfatboy said:


> I need that hr44 now. My hr23 is dying a *slow horrible death*. I hope San Diego is one of the first markets.


HR23s do everything slowly.


----------



## gov

Diana C said:


> HR23s do everything slowly.


+2!


----------



## cypherx

P Smith said:


> will you able to look inside and tell us what CPU, HDD are there ?


According to the block diagram of the HR44-500 submission by Humax, the CPU is a BCM7346. That's about 6000 DMIPS performance.

https://apps.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/repo...Frame=N&application_id=667173&fcc_id='O6ZHR44

Not sure about the HR44-700 or HR44-200, but all containing the HR44 designation, they should all be designed with the equivalent level of performance.


----------



## Sixto

cypherx said:


> According to the block diagram of the HR44-500 submission by Humax, the CPU is a BCM7346. That's about 6000 DMIPS performance.
> 
> https://apps.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/repo...Frame=N&application_id=667173&fcc_id='O6ZHR44
> 
> Not sure about the HR44-700 or HR44-200, but all containing the HR44 designation, they should all be designed with the equivalent level of performance.


Very nice piece of detective work!

Thanks!


----------



## inazsully

How does that compare to the HR34?


----------



## Sixto

inazsully said:


> How does that compare to the HR34?


Much better. The BCM7346 was released in 2011. The HR34 processor is from 2009-2010 (not sure of the part #, never confirmed).


----------



## P Smith

Sixto said:


> Much better. The BCM7346 was released in 2011. The HR34 processor is from 2009-2010 (not sure of the part #, never confirmed).


it would be easy for these who are using external drive, just use Linux and read system logs ...


----------



## kram

It's all set! Installation of my HR44 is scheduled for Monday, 3/25!!!! Will report back after I play with it for a bit.


----------



## Bill Broderick

kram said:


> It's all set! Installation of my HR44 is scheduled for Monday, 3/25!!!! Will report back after I play with it for a bit.


I'm jealous. I'm thinking that, shortly after the national rollout, I'm going to have to start looking for DirecTV vans, so I can ask the installers whether they are installing the HR-44 yet.


----------



## vapor21

Lugnut said:


> Those aren't bugs. Those are features


Install two of them today, box is fast. No lag whatsoever. We are installing them with the C41s, the non wifi version. Looks just like the 31s. One of the installs I used the build it wifi deca, no problems there either.


----------



## RAD

How does this compare to the new Dish Hopper with Sling's chipset?


----------



## jmbrooks

I live in Chandler, AZ (south suburb of Phoenix) and have a "genie" install scheduled for Monday 3/25. Any chance that will be a HR44?? If not can I cancel and request one specifically??


----------



## kram

jmbrooks;3198949 said:


> I live in Chandler, AZ (south suburb of Phoenix) and have a "genie" install scheduled for Monday 3/25. Any chance that will be a HR44?? If not can I cancel and request one specifically??


Depends if they still have 34s in stock and if Phoenix is a test market.


----------



## raromr

Just tried to swap my 34 for a 44. No dice. I was told it is very limited.


----------



## samrs

We got ours in Raleigh yesterday, installed my first HR44/C41's today. 

That remote, dawg gone, all the important buttons are missing. 

Format(I finnally figgered that out), TV input(used the TV remote), had to use the box to program the TV to the remote(dont like that), its gonna be a slow learning curve.


----------



## RAD

samrs said:


> We got ours in Raleigh yesterday, installed my first HR44/C41's today.
> 
> That remote, dawg gone, all the important buttons are missing.
> 
> Format(I finnally figgered that out), TV input(used the TV remote), had to use the box to program the TV to the remote(dont like that), its gonna be a slow learning curve.


You can still use one of the old remotes with both boxes, just only in IR mode, not RF.


----------



## samrs

RAD said:


> You can still use one of the old remotes with both boxes, just only in IR mode, not RF.


Thank you for reminding me but I'm pretty sure DirecTv would be disappointed if the customer didn't get an RC71. The boxes pretty much begg to be setup in DirecTv's new RF standard. Since the customer was in the process of moving I only had a 70" Sharp to work with. I used a splitter and multipule HDMI inputs to connect everything at the same time. I set the HR44 to RF and started on the first C41 thinking I was good to go with a different remote. OOPS! I can bear witness to the fact that an HR44 does both RF/IR at the same time. So do the clients. Sigh.


----------



## Jacob Braun

samrs;3199115 said:


> We got ours in Raleigh yesterday, installed my first HR44/C41's today.
> 
> That remote, dawg gone, all the important buttons are missing.
> 
> Format(I finnally figgered that out), TV input(used the TV remote), had to use the box to program the TV to the remote(dont like that), its gonna be a slow learning curve.


TV Input should be the Enter button.


----------



## samrs

Something else that was interesting. The HR44 was on HDMI2, the C41's on 3 and 4. The TV renamed HDMI 2 to something I don't remember, 3 and 4 were renamed to C41-700. I havn't ever seen that before.


----------



## samrs

JBv said:


> TV Input should be the Enter button.


Tried that, put the one line guide up.


----------



## Laxguy

samrs said:


> Something else that was interesting. The HR44 was on HDMI2, the C41's on 3 and 4. The TV renamed HDMI 2 to something I don't remember, 3 and 4 were renamed to C41-700. I havn't ever seen that before.


What TV, model and year?


----------



## samrs

Laxguy said:


> What TV, model and year?


Not really sure, 70" Sharp Aquios(spelling?), had a real nice picture.

Not as good as my Sony or Panasonic of course, They dont auto rename their HDMI inputs though.


----------



## veryoldschool

samrs said:


> Tried that, put the one line guide up.


It's a press and hold for the TV input and the format is now part of the banner drop downs.
New remote "sucks" :lol:


----------



## samrs

veryoldschool said:


> It's a press and hold for the TV input and the format is now part of the banner drop downs.
> New remote "sucks" :lol:


I figgured the info banner part out for format. When I got home I checked my HR 24 and see it there too.

So press and hold enter will get me TV input?


----------



## veryoldschool

samrs said:


> I figgured the info banner part out for format. When I got home I checked my HR 24 and see it there too.
> 
> So press and hold enter will get me TV input?


It does here.


----------



## samrs

veryoldschool said:


> It does here.


Thanks. Your Da Man.

This might really suck there are a lot of folks that dont have the remotes for their TV's. The TV's dont have an input button on the front panel. I have to program the remote just to get a picture. I guess it is what it is.

RC65 in the back pocket.


----------



## veryoldschool

samrs said:


> Thanks. Your Da Man.
> 
> This might really suck there are a lot of folks that dont have the remotes for their TV's. The TV's dont have an input button on the front panel. I have to program the remote just to get a picture. I guess it is what it is.
> 
> RC65 in the back pocket.


Some like the new remote, but the missing buttons make it a pain if you're used to the older remote. "Where's my stop button?"


----------



## samrs

veryoldschool said:


> Some like the new remote, but the missing buttons make it a pain if you're used to the older remote. "Where's my stop button?"


Smiles, I'm a list and select person, never use stop, didn't even notice till you brought it up.


----------



## veryoldschool

samrs said:


> Smiles, I'm a list and select person, never use stop, didn't even notice till you brought it up.


You can still go list & play, but you now have to exit to stop and then go back to the list and find the recording for deleting.
List-play-stop had you right back to the recording ready for deleting.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

veryoldschool said:


> You can still go list & play, but you now have to exit to stop and then go back to the list and find the recording for deleting.
> List-play-stop had you right back to the recording ready for deleting.


Or just FF to the end, then select "yes, delete".


----------



## RunnerFL

samrs said:


> Tried that, put the one line guide up.


You have to hold it down for a few seconds.


----------



## RunnerFL

veryoldschool said:


> New remote "sucks" :lol:


+1000000


----------



## RunnerFL

TheRatPatrol said:


> Or just FF to the end, then select "yes, delete".


Not if you save recordings. 

The stop button is a pretty important button, at least for myself and others around here.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

RunnerFL said:


> Not if you save recordings.
> 
> The stop button is a pretty important button, at least for myself and others around here.


Then select "No, don't delete". 

But I agree, the stop button should have been kept, along with the color buttons, and an added PIP button

Less buttons on the remote equals to more button presses.


----------



## RunnerFL

TheRatPatrol said:


> Then select "No, don't delete".
> 
> But I agree, the stop button should have been kept, along with the color buttons, and an added PIP button
> 
> Less buttons on the remote equals to more button presses.


A play button without a stop button is like having an on button without an off button.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

RunnerFL said:


> A play button without a stop button is like having an on button without an off button.


We agree, the stop button should have been kept.


----------



## kram

TheRatPatrol;3199236 said:


> We agree, the stop button should have been kept.


So just how do you stop? Pause?


----------



## RunnerFL

kram said:


> So just how do you stop? Pause?


On the new remote you have to use either "exit" or "back". Pause and play are now the same button, another thing I don't like about the new remote.


----------



## kram

RunnerFL;3199272 said:


> On the new remote you have to use either "exit" or "back". Pause and play are now the same button, another thing I don't like about the new remote.


Good to know in advance if tomorrow's install. Thanks.


----------



## P Smith

Sixto said:


> Much better. The BCM7346 was released in 2011. The HR34 processor is from 2009-2010 (not sure of the part #, never confirmed).


It was short task: using EHD to discover HW parts of HR34:
- pace_board_info_init: HMC30 version 14 (DTV HW 2.4), *BCM7400*E0, *512MiB RAM*
- CPU frequency 405 MHz
- ata1: SATA link up *1.5 Gbps* (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
- Vendor: ATA Model: ST1000VM002-9ZL1 Rev: SC12
- StbConfig:createStbConfig Num ATSC = 2. Num *AMC = 6*. Num Sat = 6. Total = 8 (tuner's count; AMC is sat tuner)


----------



## machavez00

Argh! I should have waited another two weeks!


----------



## tpm1999

Is Saint Louis one of the roll out test markets?


----------



## mrfatboy

does anybody have a list of the test markets?


----------



## P Smith

California is first


----------



## AppAlum2003

Tech is literally here installing my HR44 right now. I'll report back once we're live.


----------



## lzhj9k

Let us know what you think............


----------



## AppAlum2003

OK, tech just left. Here are my initial thoughts:

1. Key word here folks: FAST. Everything about this thing is fast. Wow. Every menu, ever guide button, everything is as far as you can click the button.

2. New remote design. It's only been an hour but it's way different. No green, yellow, red, blue. All the functions are still there, but they're doubled as other buttons (i.e. blue is now enter, etc.)

3. Can't pair the remote with my Denon receiver. If I can't get it to work, I won't use the new remote at all.

4. C41's look exactly like the C31's and behave pretty much the same way. It's interesting, there's a little sticker on the C41 telling the tech that after April 1st the C41 is obsolete and they will get the C41W.

5. The box itself is TINY. The external power supply is almost the size of it! I can't understand how they scaled everything down so small, but I'll take it.

That's all for right now... If anyone's interested, I'm in the Hickory, North Carolina area. My tech said that they are a test market because their local office is one of the top DirecTV offices in the country.

Off to go play with my HR44.


----------



## RAD

AppAlum2003 said:


> 2. New remote design. It's only been an hour but it's way different. No green, yellow, red, blue. All the functions are still there, but they're doubled as other buttons (i.e. blue is now enter, etc.)


The red button is still there, just the other three have been deleted.



AppAlum2003 said:


> 3. Can't pair the remote with my Denon receiver. If I can't get it to work, I won't use the new remote at all.


Have you put the remote into RF mode before trying to pair it?



AppAlum2003 said:


> 4. C41's look exactly like the C31's and behave pretty much the same way. It's interesting, there's a little sticker on the C41 telling the tech that after April 1st the C41 is obsolete and they will get the C41W.


Interesting, can you take a picture of that sticker and post it?


----------



## AppAlum2003

RAD said:


> The red button is still there, just the other three have been deleted.
> 
> Have you put the remote into RF mode before trying to pair it?
> 
> Interesting, can you take a picture of that sticker and post it?


You're right about the red button - I guess it's there to quick delete stuff from your playlist.

I thought I had it setup in RF. In fact, I was almost sure of it, but apparently it was in IR. I changed it over to RF and it works flawlessly now, thanks!

I'll work on getting a picture of the sticker.


----------



## tpm1999

wow...here's to hoping that the C41W comes out ASAP! Directv in competition with ATTs wireless Uverse receiver will be interesting.


----------



## Freakyshiat

does the C41 have a lan port by any chance?


----------



## veryoldschool

Freakyshiat said:


> does the C41 have a lan port by any chance?


nope


----------



## AppAlum2003

It's really blurry, but here's the picture. It doesn't specifically say C41W, but the tech indicated they were already being told they'd get C41W soon and the C41 is going away.


----------



## AppAlum2003

This HR44 is changing the way I watch TV. I use the mini guide religiously, but have to sit and wait for the next channel in the list to load while I'm browsing. I can literally move up and down the mini guide as quick as I can hit the button. It's amazing.


----------



## RAD

I think the tech was incorrect. IMHO the wired C41 is not going away anytime soon, wireless just isn't a reliable as a good old coax connection. I'd guess that there will be a C41W (or something similar) coming along so they can compete with U-Verse when needed but not as a total replacement for a wired system.


----------



## veryoldschool

AppAlum2003 said:


> It's really blurry, but here's the picture. It doesn't specifically say C41W, but the tech indicated they were already being told they'd get C41W soon and the C41 is going away.


I think there is a bit of a mix up here.
"The project" or test program may end on that date, but the C41 isn't going away.
At some point there will be a wireless version, but also several manufactures will make the "normal" C41.


----------



## RAD

Freakyshiat said:


> does the C41 have a lan port by any chance?


As VOS said, nope, check out the First Look for pictures, http://www.hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/C41 First LookR.pdf


----------



## AppAlum2003

veryoldschool said:


> I think there is a bit of a mix up here.
> "The project" or test program may end on that date, but the C41 isn't going away.
> At some point there will be a wireless version, but also several manufactures will make the "normal" C41.


OK, just relaying what I was told by the tech. That's what they're being told out there in the field.


----------



## veryoldschool

AppAlum2003 said:


> OK, just relaying what I was told by the tech. That's what they're being told out there in the field.


As with so many "new things" the rumors tend to lead reality.


----------



## tpm1999

C41W could be both wireless and wired. Then the customer/tech just hooks it up in the most convenient manor. A wifi chip should not add much to the cost of an RVU client (although who knows how much more directv would charge for it).


----------



## veryoldschool

tpm1999 said:


> C41W could be both wireless and wired.


It would have to have a coax input for this.


----------



## RAD

tpm1999 said:


> C41W could be both wireless and wired. Then the customer/tech just hooks it up in the most convenient manor. A wifi chip should not add much to the cost of an RVU client (although who knows how much more directv would charge for it).


Maybe it will. But don't forget that they also need to make room for internal antennas in the box which might also change the physical size of it. Plus when you're talking about hundreds of thousands, if not millions, of boxes that "doesn't add much to the cost" starts to add up.


----------



## AppAlum2003

Still can't get this new remote to power off/on TV-HR44-Denon Receiver at same time. It will control audio to Denon Receiver and power TV off/on, but power button doesn't affect Denon Receiver. It did while I was programming the remote - turned the receiver off/on flawlessly, but the "OFF" only turns TV off and HR44 off.


----------



## RAD

AppAlum2003 said:


> Still can't get this new remote to power off/on TV-HR44-Denon Receiver at same time. It will control audio to Denon Receiver and power TV off/on, but power button doesn't affect Denon Receiver. It did while I was programming the remote - turned the receiver off/on flawlessly, but the "OFF" only turns TV off and HR44 off.


Yep, that's the way it works, you'll still need your Denon remote to power the box on/off. Stupid isn't it?


----------



## AppAlum2003

Oh well, guess this remote is going into the drawer. Back to my Harmony One.

I was going to use my One in another room and try to use this new remote, especially because it has RF built-in. But, if I can't power off and on everything with one remote, it's a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

RAD said:


> Yep, that's the way it works, you'll still need your Denon remote to power the box on/off. Stupid isn't it?


It is stupid. Don't know why, when you press the on/off buttons, it couldn't power on/off the AV receiver as well? You'd think they would have fixed that by now.


----------



## bananfish

RAD said:


> Maybe it will. But don't forget that they also need to make room for internal antennas in the box which might also change the physical size of it. Plus when you're talking about hundreds of thousands, if not millions, of boxes that "doesn't add much to the cost" starts to add up.


The extra cost would be counter-balanced somewhat by savings in time for their customer service department and techs in making sure customers get the right box for their setup (or swapping them out). And we all know that time = money. Not sure if those savings would end up completely offsetting the extra costs of the wireless chip, but it wouldn't surprise me in the least if they did. Plus giving customers the flexibility of doing either makes for happy customers.


----------



## RunnerFL

AppAlum2003 said:


> Still can't get this new remote to power off/on TV-HR44-Denon Receiver at same time. It will control audio to Denon Receiver and power TV off/on, but power button doesn't affect Denon Receiver. It did while I was programming the remote - turned the receiver off/on flawlessly, but the "OFF" only turns TV off and HR44 off.


My RC71 only power toggles my HR44 and TV, not my Onkyo. That's the same behavior as my RC65's though so it was no surprise.


----------



## RunnerFL

TheRatPatrol said:


> It is stupid. Don't know why, when you press the on/off buttons, it couldn't power on/off the AV receiver as well? You'd think they would have fixed that by now.


You can't "fix" something that is intentional though.


----------



## AppAlum2003

I keep hitting buttons and doing the "ok, this should happen in 3 seconds wince" and then freaking out when the guide actually moves immediately. It's going to take awhile to release that conditioning. 

Another strange thing I noticed is the new remote blinks the top LED green every 3 seconds. I haven't seen a setting to turn it off.


----------



## RunnerFL

AppAlum2003 said:


> I keep hitting buttons and doing the "ok, this should happen in 3 seconds wince" and then freaking out when the guide actually moves immediately. It's going to take awhile to release that conditioning.
> 
> Another strange thing I noticed is the new remote blinks the top LED green every 3 seconds. I haven't seen a setting to turn it off.


There isn't a way to turn that off. It's the two-way communication between the HR44 and the RC71.


----------



## AppAlum2003

RunnerFL said:


> My RC71 only power toggles my HR44 and TV, not my Onkyo. That's the same behavior as my RC65's though so it was no surprise.


Eh, I was hoping that remote redesign would incorporate this. A geek can dream, right?


----------



## veryoldschool

bananfish said:


> The extra cost would be counter-balanced somewhat by savings in time for their customer service department and techs in making sure customers get the right box for their setup (or swapping them out). And we all know that time = money. Not sure if those savings would end up completely offsetting the extra costs of the wireless chip, but it wouldn't surprise me in the least if they did. Plus giving customers the flexibility of doing either makes for happy customers.


If the U-Verse wireless setup is any indication of how DirecTV's might be, there will be more to the WC41 than a stand alone receiver.


----------



## bananfish

veryoldschool said:


> If the U-Verse wireless setup is any indication of how DirecTV's might be, there will be more to the WC41 than a stand alone receiver.


I'm not familiar with the U-Verse wireless setup - what else is included?


----------



## RAD

bananfish said:


> The extra cost would be counter-balanced somewhat by savings in time for their customer service department and techs in making sure customers get the right box for their setup (or swapping them out). And we all know that time = money. Not sure if those savings would end up completely offsetting the extra costs of the wireless chip, but it wouldn't surprise me in the least if they did. Plus giving customers the flexibility of doing either makes for happy customers.


They've got that issue now, SD receiver, SD DVR, HD receiver, HD DVR, Genie, Genie MiniClient (C31/C41). So just add another one, Genie Wireless MiniClient.


----------



## veryoldschool

bananfish said:


> I'm not familiar with the U-Verse wireless setup - what else is included?


U-Verse uses a bridge for their wireless receiver.
The DVR & other receivers are either coax or ethernet connected to the router, and then the [wired] bridge is an exclusive access point for the wireless receiver.


----------



## mrfatboy

Does anybody know if the HR44 is in San Diego yet? I don't want to waste the installers or my time getting one until I know I can get one. My hr23 is dying so I would like it ASAP. 

thx


----------



## jappleboy

I love new things, I have the HR34 now I am ready for the HR44. When do you think Solid Signal. will get the HR44.


----------



## Freakyshiat

i hope the C41W has a lan port then. I am using my C31 over lan and it works perfect, but have to use the deca. If it was built in, it would give consumers all kinds of options.


----------



## RAD

Freakyshiat said:


> i hope the C41W has a lan port then. I am using my C31 over lan and it works perfect, but have to use the deca. If it was built in, it would give consumers all kinds of options.


I'd guess it wouldn't since DIRECTV want's to 'own' all parts of the signal path and allowing for using ethernet doesn't fit that plan. That's assuming there will be an external device like VOS says U-Verse uses or the wireless component in the HR44 to use a a bridge.


----------



## tpm1999

Or the possibility that the HR44 already has a bridge/router chip built in


----------



## AppAlum2003

tpm1999 said:


> Or the possibility that the HR44 already has a bridge/router chip built in


I don't understand all of the technical aspects of my setup, but I was told this:

C41's connect to HR44 via coax and coax only. The HR44 then connects to my wireless router via wireless - there is no media center connection involved.


----------



## veryoldschool

tpm1999 said:


> Or the possibility that the HR44 already has a bridge/router chip built in


The wireless feature of the 44 is "only for" internet access.


----------



## veryoldschool

AppAlum2003 said:


> I don't understand all of the technical aspects of my setup, but I was told this:
> 
> C41's connect to HR44 via coax and coax only. The HR44 then connects to my wireless router via wireless - there is no media center connection involved.


What your new 44 has is the wireless CCK built in, so you don't need an external.


----------



## kram

HR44 just installed. Encountered bugs. If you are in one of the beta-test markets and have an HR44, I have started a new thread for reporting bugs.


----------



## veryoldschool

kram said:


> HR44 just installed. Encountered bugs. If you are in one of the beta-test markets and have an HR44, I have started a new thread for reporting bugs.


You might want to give it 24 hours for the updates.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

kram said:


> HR44 just installed. Encountered bugs. If you are in one of the beta-test markets and have an HR44, I have started a new thread for reporting bugs.


Issues/Discussion thread can be found here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=213659


----------



## Bill Broderick

I'd be interested in knowing what temperature the HR-44's run at with an external power supply and no fan. Also, how does that compare to the temperature of HR-34's?


----------



## RAD

Bill Broderick said:


> I'd be interested in knowing what temperature the HR-44's run at with an external power supply and no fan. Also, how does that compare to the temperature of HR-34's?


My HR44-700, running in an equipment rack with an open back is running at 117. The HR34-700 running in an open rack is running 109.


----------



## veryoldschool

RAD said:


> My HR44-700, running in an equipment rack with an open back is running at 117. The HR34-700 running in an open rack is running 109.


Just another data point here:
open shelf for both and the 44-700 is 106º and the 34-700 just coming out of standby is 104º


----------



## kram

Bill Broderick said:


> I'd be interested in knowing what temperature the HR-44's run at with an external power supply and no fan. Also, how does that compare to the temperature of HR-34's?


HR44 is sitting in an enclosed TV stand, and is running at 109 degrees.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Bill Broderick said:


> I'd be interested in knowing what temperature the HR-44's run at with an external power supply and no fan. Also, how does that compare to the temperature of HR-34's?


There is a fan inside the HR44 but from what I understand it is there for emergency cooling.

The fan is visible in the first look. I've notice that some people are saying there is no fan, I know there is one in the HR44-700.


----------



## FriscoJohnny

Anyone in the DFW market have the HR44 yet?


----------



## taveanator

Hate to hijack the thread but has anyone heard which markets are online to receive the HR44? I've heard CA and the Dallas, TX area, but that's about it so far.
I'm personally in New Orleans, so I think my chances are low, just curious though.


----------



## kram

taveanator said:


> Hate to hijack the thread but has anyone heard which markets are online to receive the HR44? I've heard CA and the Dallas, TX area, but that's about it so far.
> I'm personally in New Orleans, so I think my chances are low, just curious though.


Denver is another. I had mine installed on Monday.

I've been told that a total of 9,000 customers nationwide will be beta testing. I've already found a couple of bugs.


----------



## dettxw

AppAlum2003 said:


> I don't understand all of the technical aspects of my setup, but I was told this:
> 
> C41's connect to HR44 via coax and coax only. The HR44 then connects to my wireless router via wireless - there is no media center connection involved.


Well not entirely true.

One can connect a C31 or C41 to a Wireless Cinema Connection Kit (WCCK) with coax and then use the WCCK as a bridge. The combo makes a wireless client for those places where it's not convenient to run cable.

You'll need a good wireless access point/router of course.


----------



## Madhatter01

Has anyone got one in Central California? Im in the modesto area.


----------



## mrfatboy

San Diego does NOT have them yet as of 4-1-13.


----------



## Phil T

I will be helping a friend order a DirecTV Genie and internet this afternoon through Centurylink (dropping Comcast). Any way to request a HR44 since we are in Denver or is it luck of the draw?


----------



## kram

Phil T;3204212 said:


> I will be helping a friend order a DirecTV Genie and internet this afternoon through Centurylink (dropping Comcast). Any way to request a HR44 since we are in Denver or is it luck of the draw?


It's my understanding that there only are HR44s available n the Denver area.


----------



## carl6

I think a Genie is a Genie as far as DirecTV is concerned. That means you could get a 34 or a 44. Just like an HD DVR is an HD DVR, so you could get an HR21, HR22, HR24.

As to what may or may not be available in any particular market, I don't know. That changes pretty regularly.


----------



## west99999

carl6 said:


> I think a Genie is a Genie as far as DirecTV is concerned. That means you could get a 34 or a 44. Just like an HD DVR is an HD DVR, so you could get an HR21, HR22, HR24.
> 
> As to what may or may not be available in any particular market, I don't know. That changes pretty regularly.


A genie is a genie but during the 1st initial phase for the markets in the "beta" a genie will be an HR44


----------



## kram

west99999;3204225 said:


> A genie is a genie but during the 1st initial phase for the markets in the "beta" a genie will be an HR44


Denver is a beta market. I think only 44s are being installed here.


----------



## Phil T

I doubt if they will tell me today but I will post what she gets after install.


----------



## west99999

Charlotte, NC
Cleveland, OH
Denver, CO
Des Moines, IA
Fresno, CA
Minneapolis, MN
Phoenix, AZ
Pittsburg, PA
Raleigh, NC
St Louis, MO
Los Angeles, CA (Not all parts)


----------



## pfp

west99999 said:


> Charlotte, NC
> Cleveland, OH
> Denver, CO
> Des Moines, IA
> Fresno, CA
> Minneapolis, MN
> Phoenix, AZ
> Pittsburg, PA
> Raleigh, NC
> St Louis, MO
> Los Angeles, CA (Not all parts)


are these the test markets for the HR44?


----------



## tpm1999

Holy cow... Is saint louis a test market? If so ill call to upgrade ASAP. Anyone in saint louis upgrade yet?


----------



## Jacob Braun

tpm1999;3204268 said:


> Holy cow... Is saint louis a test market? If so ill call to upgrade ASAP. Anyone in saint louis upgrade yet?


Yep I saw one the other day.

I think Tulsa, OK should be on that list?


----------



## Freakyshiat

what about houston


----------



## vapor21

Madhatter01 said:


> Has anyone got one in Central California? Im in the modesto area.


I think modesto is served by Sacramento. Fresno stops serving at Atwater I believe, not sure to be honest but try and call.


----------



## gary245

west99999 said:


> Charlotte, NC
> Cleveland, OH
> Denver, CO
> Des Moines, IA
> Fresno, CA
> Minneapolis, MN
> Phoenix, AZ
> Pittsburg, PA
> Raleigh, NC
> St Louis, MO
> Los Angeles, CA (Not all parts)


So Dallas has not got the hr44?


----------



## Folin

So are you guys ordering/paying for the HR44 from an online vendor or calling DTV and asking in to help beta test?


----------



## kram

Folin said:


> So are you guys ordering/paying for the HR44 from an online vendor or calling DTV and asking in to help beta test?


The HR44s are currently only available in 10 test markets. When you order a "Genie" in these markets, you get an HR44. There's a special customer-support team set up to handle all HR44 calls. You are given a special phone number and PIN.


----------



## Folin

Understood. I'm 20-25 minutes outside of StL, so assume I'd be in the market.

You can add eSATA HDD to these ala HR24's still, right? 2-3GB?


----------



## P Smith

Folin said:


> Understood. I'm 20-25 minutes outside of StL, so assume I'd be in the market.
> 
> You can add eSATA HDD to these ala HR24's still, right? 2-3GB?


you can... and 9 TB will works ... try and tell us


----------



## Folin

P Smith said:


> you can... and 9 TB will works ... try and tell us


:eek2: I've got 3 x HR24's, including one with 2TB eSATA.

I'd be happy to lose one of the HR24's if I could get hold of an HR44. I think with that recording capability, I'd like at least another 2GB eSATA HDD on the Genie, but 9TB? Wowser. Not without some serious ability to filter/search first!


----------



## RunnerFL

Folin said:


> I'd be happy to lose one of the HR24's if I could get hold of an HR44. I think with that recording capability, I'd like at least another 2GB eSATA HDD on the Genie, but 9TB? Wowser. Not without some serious ability to filter/search first!


Speaking from experience here... Yes, with that much space the playlist does get rather long.


----------



## KLin

Just got a HR44 installed here in central california. w00t!


----------



## kram

KLin said:


> Just got a HR44 installed here in central california. w00t!


Please post any bugs or issues you may encounter.


----------



## KLin

kram said:


> Please post any bugs or issues you may encounter.


Already ran into 2 issues. Menu cuts off on either side slightly on tv. Also directv2pc app finds the genie, but is not showing the playlist. I recorded a few minutes of a movie to try it out, nothing on the list.

Otherwise, I'm liking it so far. Much faster response than the 5.5 year old HR20


----------



## KLin

nvm on the directv2pc issue. Recordings do show.


----------



## georule

Got Genie'd today. Had to rewire everything, so 3.5 hours. I was expecting an HR34 (haven't been following this thread), and was pleasantly surprised to discover it is an HR44, so yay me.

Anoka County, MN


----------



## west99999

KLin said:


> Already ran into 2 issues. Menu cuts off on either side slightly on tv. Also directv2pc app finds the genie, but is not showing the playlist. I recorded a few minutes of a movie to try it out, nothing on the list.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm liking it so far. Much faster response than the 5.5 year old HR20


The menu cutoff on both sides sounds like your tv may be set to zoom.


----------



## kram

west99999;3208060 said:


> The menu cutoff on both sides sounds like your tv may be set to zoom.


Do you have your TV set to pillar box?


----------



## Soccernut

KLin said:


> Just got a HR44 installed here in central california. w00t!


I'm in the Fresno Ca area also, how did you get your HR44 new customer or upgrade?


----------



## pappasbike

kram;3207972 said:


> Please post any bugs or issues you may encounter.


There WILL be bugs!


----------



## kram

pappasbike;3208082 said:


> There WILL be bugs!


There ARE bugs!


----------



## pappasbike

kram;3208087 said:


> There ARE bugs!


Just wait for the HR 54! They'll all be fixed by then.


----------



## Laxguy

Why not wait for the 64, 74 or 84??


----------



## P Smith

or HR104 then ?


----------



## pappasbike

Laxguy said:


> Why not wait for the 64, 74 or 84??


Too many bugs in those


----------



## KLin

Soccernut said:


> I'm in the Fresno Ca area also, how did you get your HR44 new customer or upgrade?


Called to cancel, got retentions, told them the hopper looked good on Dish, and they hooked us up. Got hbo/cinemax for 3 months free, nfl sunday ticket for free this coming season, 20 bucks off the bill for 6 months, and the HR44 for free.

Guess being a customer since 2000 gets you some perks.


----------



## casinoman59

KLin;3208793 said:


> Called to cancel, got retentions, told them the hopper looked good on Dish, and they hooked us up. Got hbo/cinemax for 3 months free, nfl sunday ticket for free this coming season, 20 bucks off the bill for 6 months, and the HR44 for free.
> 
> Guess being a customer since 2000 gets you some perks.


That was a great deal Good job


----------



## dishinitout

KLin;3208793 said:


> and the HR44 for free.
> 
> Guess being a customer since 2000 gets you some perks.


Considering, at least to my knowledge, the 44s aren't available in that market why do I feel like you have a 34 and think you got a 44. If you truly got the 44 that's awesome it's making its way to more markets but still seems odd.


----------



## west99999

dishinitout said:


> Considering, at least to my knowledge, the 44s aren't available in that market why do I feel like you have a 34 and think you got a 44. If you truly got the 44 that's awesome it's making its way to more markets but still seems odd.


I think you may be off a little as Fresno is a test market.


----------



## dishinitout

west99999;3209259 said:


> I think you may be off a little as Fresno is a test market.


I must have missed that, thought LA was only market in California, and thanks for correcting me. As far as I'm concerned the more markets the better


----------



## Soccernut

KLin said:


> Called to cancel, got retentions, told them the hopper looked good on Dish, and they hooked us up. Got hbo/cinemax for 3 months free, nfl sunday ticket for free this coming season, 20 bucks off the bill for 6 months, and the HR44 for free.
> 
> Guess being a customer since 2000 gets you some perks.


What county are you in? I'm in the Merced county that it's part of the Fresno local market. I called and they said I don't qualify for a HR44 only HR34.


----------



## KLin

dishinitout said:


> Considering, at least to my knowledge, the 44s aren't available in that market why do I feel like you have a 34 and think you got a 44. If you truly got the 44 that's awesome it's making its way to more markets but still seems odd.












My eyes could be deceiving me, but I'm pretty sure that says HR44 and not HR34.


----------



## KLin

Soccernut said:


> What county are you in? I'm in the Merced county that it's part of the Fresno local market. I called and they said I don't qualify for a HR44 only HR34.


Fresno County. We didn't even ask for a specific model. Guy just showed up with the HR44.


----------



## KLin

west99999 said:


> The menu cutoff on both sides sounds like your tv may be set to zoom.


Fixed the menu cutting off. This Sanyo TV has Vertical and Horizontal resizing settings. Resized the horizontal portion.


----------



## Soccernut

KLin said:


> Fresno County. We didn't even ask for a specific model. Guy just showed up with the HR44.


I was thinking local markets but it must be county, good for you, enjoy!


----------



## P Smith

KLin said:


> Fresno County. We didn't even ask for a specific model. Guy just showed up with the HR44.


How come your HR44 has ZIP set to 0 ? Shouldn't be for proper functioning ...


----------



## KLin

P Smith said:


> How come your HR44 has ZIP set to 0 ? Shouldn't be for proper functioning ...


Don't know. Perhaps I should set that up?


----------



## P Smith

KLin said:


> Don't know. Perhaps I should set that up?


I would ... perhaps time would be corrected ...


----------



## Jacob Braun

P Smith said:


> How come your HR44 has ZIP set to 0 ? Shouldn't be for proper functioning ...


Right there is only for the "Dish Pointing" screen in repeat satellite setup. It won't change any features or functions...


----------



## texasbrit

As JBv says, the zip code in the receiver has no function other than giving you the correct azimuth/elevation/tilt readings so you can set up the dish. Most installers working in only one area know what these numbers are and so don't bother to input the zip code. It does not matter. The service address zip code is set up in the DirecTV computer system and this is what determines the time zone.


----------



## P Smith

texasbrit said:


> As JBv says, the zip code in the receiver has no function other than giving you the correct azimuth/elevation/tilt readings so you can set up the dish. Most installers working in only one area know what these numbers are and so don't bother to input the zip code. It does not matter. The service address zip code is set up in the DirecTV computer system and this is what determines the time zone.


But your STB is not connected to "_the DirecTV computer system_" :nono2:


----------



## betterdan

My Zip code is not set on my HR34 and the time is correct.


----------



## dishinitout

P Smith;3210222 said:


> But your STB is not connected to "the DirecTV computer system" :nono2:


It is via satellite. When activated it gets all that info sent to it in the authorizations. It's why prior to activation time is incorrect on setup screens then once it gets activation signal it get corrected and proper local channels.

So while it may not be continuously connected it is connected. And if net is connected it makes often connections to DirecTVs system.

As previously stated zip code on box is only for dish alignment to show on screen ax/el/tilt adjustments.


----------



## dishinitout

KLin;3209914 said:


> My eyes could be deceiving me, but I'm pretty sure that says HR44 and not HR34.


Sorry if I came across discrediting you. West9999 corrected me, my error. Didn't realize Fresno was a market for the 44s.


----------



## KLin

dishinitout said:


> Sorry if I came across discrediting you. West9999 corrected me, my error. Didn't realize Fresno was a market for the 44s.


It's no problem. I'm just a n00b on here anyways.


----------



## pappasbike

betterdan;3210225 said:


> My Zip code is not set on my HR34 and the time is correct.


I've never seen my zip code set on any of the receivers I've had/have either. Never made a difference.


----------



## veryoldschool

There are two places to enter a Zip Code:
One is for dish alignment.
The other is for OTA setup.
If you don't enter it in either place, it doesn't matter.


----------



## tpm1999

Well, I am now scheduled for a genie install for next week Saturday. I am in the Saint Louis area, so I am hoping for the HR44. This is probably my best shot at getting an HR44 for free (my upgrade was totally free) unless they quickly pull the HR34 from the market (doubtful).


----------



## mrfatboy

As of today, still no HR44's in San Diego. The installer said they were briefed on them a week and a half ago but no date was given.


----------



## purtman

west99999 said:


> Charlotte, NC
> Cleveland, OH
> Denver, CO
> Des Moines, IA
> Fresno, CA
> Minneapolis, MN
> Phoenix, AZ
> Pittsburg, PA
> Raleigh, NC
> St Louis, MO
> Los Angeles, CA (Not all parts)


Yes. New house coming up. Finally no more trees so I can return to D*. And I see Des Moines on this list. Gotta love it!


----------



## Kash76

So based on the comments it looks like my order today for a "Genie" means that I will get a HR44. Has anyone else in the Minneapolis market had one installed?


----------



## tpm1999

My new Genie Upgrade has been complete. Here is my initial Review of the whole install process and a preliminary look at the DVR. Sorry for the rambling length

Info: I am in the Saint Louis test market and decided to roll the dice and pray to the digital broadcast gods that I would get an HR44 instead of the slow HR34. My upgrade was free so I could live with a 34, but since we are a test market, I decided to go for it.

Initial Call to Directv: Initial call went ok. They offered me a free Genie and Genie mini along with an install. I explained to them that I have an original 5 lnb hd dvr dish that is having issues and I want a new dish also. They said putting a new dish install with a new dvr install upgrade is not possible. After getting into a little argument with her, I asked her if an installer cannot find all of the satellites on the dvr signal meter what would they do? She said the installer would fix the dish then....ok...so dont put it on the order and surprise the installer then (poor guy). I agreed to the offer and the install date was set.

Install: Installer showed up in the install window (yay...that's half the battle). He took one look at the dish and said that directv went around 5 years ago and replaced that model and he will just install a new one for me (wow...glad he didnt even try to get signal from it). 

He then brought in the Genie cardboard boxes. From the size of the boxes I knew it was an HR44 (no way an HR34 would fit in that). I told him I was happy it was an HR44, and he was somewhat surprised I knew what that was. He told me they just brought them out recently here in Saint Louis. He installed the new dish and installed the new genie mini, then he installed the genie and did the dvr update. 

I felt bad for him because he didnt know he would have to install a new dish (and thank goodness he had one on him). He did a great job hooking everything up. He put the power inserter on the mini (he didnt ask which one I prefer). He did not want to give me the new remotes because they are such a pain to setup. I told him I could do that later, so he went back to the truck and gave them to me. I left him a nice tip and he was on his way.

After he left I switched the inserter to the regular genie and then went to the new splitter he installed and switched the power inserter cabling. Everything is running GREAT!


HR44 Review:
HR44...wow is this thing fast! Coming from an HR20 and HR21, this thing is blazing! And it is so small and quiet! All of the reviews so far are true.

HR41 Genie Mini Review:
Very small...that's about it. The lag is kind of strange...instead of a lag that made you feel like the DVR is thinking (like the HR20/HR21 lag) it feels more like a signal transfer lag. Still slightly faster than my HR20/21 but nowhere as quick as the Genie itself. 

Later on I will be trying to make my Genie Mini wireless with my old Cinema Connection kit...Ill post again once I finish that.


----------



## west99999

tpm1999 said:


> After he left I switched the inserter to the regular genie and then went to the new splitter he installed and switched the power inserter cabling. Everything is running GREAT!


Is there a reason you would do that? The installer may have put it on the other line for a reason. It could be the shortest line to the satellite, or a newer line, etc.... I don't know the reason it was put there but do you have a good reason to move it? In Directv's system the tech has to list where the power inserter was put and if the job gets QC'd then the tech could possibly get dinged for not listing it correctly. It is also recommended to not have the power inserter directly inline with a receiver so you may be causing more problems by putting it so close to the HR44.


----------



## tpm1999

west99999 said:


> Is there a reason you would do that? The installer may have put it on the other line for a reason. It could be the shortest line to the satellite, or a newer line, etc.... I don't know the reason it was put there but do you have a good reason to move it? In Directv's system the tech has to list where the power inserter was put and if the job gets QC'd then the tech could possibly get dinged for not listing it correctly. It is also recommended to not have the power inserter directly inline with a receiver so you may be causing more problems by putting it so close to the HR44.


The run length is the same. I was just thinking ahead for when I want to make the genie mini wireless. Just because I liked the installer so much I'll switch it back for now...no need for a job well done to be punished.


----------



## tpm1999

Further HR44/C41 Comments:

1. Both are sooo much quieter and have less obtrusive LED lights than our old HR20/HR21. It is surprisingly quiet in the rooms where the DVRs harddrives used to whirl and thrash. I am still shocked that my original launch HR20 from 2006 was still working all these years.
2. I have gotten used to the Genie Mini lag. Right now I am trying to figure out what else to put on my tv stand where my HR20 used to sit. 
3. It would be nice if the C41 Genie mini had a red light if the main HR44 Genie was recording something. I miss that visual sign that says, "yep your show is definitely recording". I know the genie mini isnt a receiver/DVR...but I miss that physical light. So now I have to confirm it is recording my show by going to my recordings or going to its place in the guide.
4. This is probably a bug (I havent had time to search out the issues thread) but on the main HR44 Genie, when selecting the close captioning font, the fonts are not displayed in their respective style. The C41 does it correctly, but the HR44 just shows a generic font.

One thing that will take the longest to get used to is sharing a recording playlist. My wife and I's tv show preferences are TOTALLY different. Looking at my recordings I kept saying... "I didnt record that...why is this on there". Also for the few shows that both of us like, I will have to talk to her before deleting them (yeah...I know...the horror). It was nice to have separate DVRs just to keep our tastes and control of recordings separate.


----------



## gary245

Hopefully not a hijack. The circle of blue LEDs on thethe HR20 can be dimmed and turned off by repeatedly pushing left and right arrows on the faceplate. 

Waiting for HR44 to become available in Dallas/Fort worth................


----------



## Kash76

I can confirm that the Minneapolis market is getting only HR44 Genie units at this point. I had my installed today and he said the only reason that 34's would come back through would be because they were low on 44's.


----------



## azjerry

Just had my HR44 installed in Phoenix. After playing with it for awhile all I can saw "Wow, this thing is fast!"


----------



## Kash76

Congrats


----------



## steelgtr

Any install reports in the SF (South Bay) area?

I'm scheduled for 5-21-2013


bob


----------



## spartanstew

SF is scheduled to receive the HR44's on or about 5/23


----------



## JohnF

spartanstew said:


> SF is scheduled to receive the HR44's on or about 5/23


Do you know when the rest of Los Angeles will receive them? They have been only in selected offices.


----------



## spartanstew

I don't know anything


----------



## steelgtr

spartanstew said:


> SF is scheduled to receive the HR44's on or about 5/23


Thanks,

Looks like I should postpone the install!

bob


----------



## Doug Brott

steelgtr said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Looks like I should postpone the install!
> 
> bob


Please see Spartanstew's second post ...


----------



## steelgtr

Doug Brott said:


> Please see Spartanstew's second post ...


This one? Not sure what you mean?

"Kram,

this is normal, and it's why DIRECTV doesn't announce firm release dates for its hardware. A tentative date was leaked to the internet by installers who saw it in a training video, and the rumor took off."


----------



## bikenski

Are the HR44s only being deployed on truck rolls, or are they being drop shipped to addresses in the test markets also?

Asking because my HR21's disk is on its way out after 5 years, and a 'Genie' is being drop shipped. Hoping for a 44 vs. a 34.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Let me put it this way... You May get to see hr44s soon.


----------



## mrfatboy

Stuart Sweet said:


> Let me put it this way... You May get to see hr44s soon.


"May" ......... I see what you did there! :rotfl:


----------



## wco81

So is anyone using the Wifi on the HR44?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Stuart Sweet said:


> Let me put it this way... You May get to see hr44s soon.





mrfatboy said:


> "May" ......... I see what you did there! :rotfl:


He also did that when asked when two Genies would be supported.


----------



## jjasso

Just signed up for DirecTV and surprisingly had the HR44 installed in Oak Lawn, Illinois (Chicago Suburb). Just thought I'd let you all know.


----------



## Sixto

For those getting HR44's, what model number, just curious.


----------



## tpm1999

My HR-44 is a 500. My C41 is a 700 (Saint Louis Test Area).


----------



## dstay22

Just had an HR44 installed here in Burbank, CA. Based on initial testing, it is amazingly fast and working great with my HR24. Installer said that he's installing nothing but HR44s throughout most of Los Angeles. BTW, passed on the C41 due to forum posts and the advice of my installer who said he hears tons of complaints daily about the C31 and C41 clients.


----------



## Kash76

HR44 installed on Sunday and the installer just left replacing my other HR24 with a C41. I'm willing to roll with some punches. Less energy consumption as well (it was earth day on Monday right?).


----------



## steelgtr

Sorry, what are C41 and C31 clients?

bob


----------



## Kash76

They are not receivers such as a H25 but simply a client box that uses one of the three streams/1 of the 5 tuners of the Genie system. The benefit of using a client over the H25 is that you have full DVR capability. I didn't want to power two DVRs anymore so this was a nice alternative.

See it here http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/201820-dbstalk-exclusive-first-look-c41-700-genie-client/


----------



## azjerry

wco81 said:


> So is anyone using the Wifi on the HR44?


My HR44-500 is using wifi and seems to be working fine. I would like to change back to wired ethernet as the cable is there (was connected to an HR22) but can't find a way to change over in the network settings. Anyone?


----------



## RunnerFL

azjerry said:


> My HR44-500 is using wifi and seems to be working fine. I would like to change back to wired ethernet as the cable is there (was connected to an HR22) but can't find a way to change over in the network settings. Anyone?


Plug in your Ethernet cable and reboot.


----------



## samrs

Sixto said:


> For those getting HR44's, what model number, just curious.


We have just been getting HR44-500s and C41-700s.

What a pain to install.

So far they seem more stable once they are up and running, service calls have droped off.

The C41's dont remind me of HR22's, thats a plus.


----------



## tajohns

I'm in Phoenix and I delayed my genie install 4 weeks ago hoping that I would be able to get a HR44. Install was scheduled for today and decided to go ahead and take a chance. For my order, I decided to keep my other 3 DVRs and just add the new genie.

Got lucky! Installer showed up today with a HR44-500. Install went fairly smoothly and everything appears to be working. I'm using an existing Home Theater RF universal remote for the HR44 and some of the guide/menu functions seem sluggish at times but it could be the RF/IR blaster connection that needs to be tweaked/moved/repositioned.

So far, so good. Will post more comments as I use the HR 44 genie more...


----------



## TheRatPatrol

tajohns said:


> I'm in Phoenix and I delayed my genie install 4 weeks ago hoping that I would be able to get a HR44. Install was scheduled for today and decided to go ahead and take a chance. For my order, I decided to keep my other 3 DVRs and just add the new genie.
> 
> Got lucky! Installer showed up today with a HR44-500. Install went fairly smoothly and everything appears to be working. I'm using an existing Home Theater RF universal remote for the HR44 and some of the guide/menu functions seem sluggish at times but it could be the RF/IR blaster connection that needs to be tweaked/moved/repositioned.
> 
> So far, so good. Will post more comments as I use the HR 44 genie more...


Phoenix is one of the test markets.


----------



## Freakyshiat

anyone in houston?


----------



## mrfatboy

Still none in San Diego.


----------



## tpm1999

I will tell you what...the HR44 is definitely worth the wait. I would not want to give it up for an HR34.


----------



## steelgtr

Any San Jose, Ca. area reports? I'm getting nervous 


bob


----------



## P Smith

Relax ! It' just PayTV.  Perhaps less then that - just new DVR.


----------



## prefabsprouter

tpm1999 said:


> Further HR44/C41 Comments:
> 
> 1. Both are sooo much quieter and have less obtrusive LED lights than our old HR20/HR21. It is surprisingly quiet in the rooms where the DVRs harddrives used to whirl and thrash. I am still shocked that my original launch HR20 from 2006 was still working all these years.
> 2. I have gotten used to the Genie Mini lag. Right now I am trying to figure out what else to put on my tv stand where my HR20 used to sit.
> 3. It would be nice if the C41 Genie mini had a red light if the main HR44 Genie was recording something. I miss that visual sign that says, "yep your show is definitely recording". I know the genie mini isnt a receiver/DVR...but I miss that physical light. So now I have to confirm it is recording my show by going to my recordings or going to its place in the guide.
> 4. This is probably a bug (I havent had time to search out the issues thread) but on the main HR44 Genie, when selecting the close captioning font, the fonts are not displayed in their respective style. The C41 does it correctly, but the HR44 just shows a generic font.
> 
> One thing that will take the longest to get used to is sharing a recording playlist. My wife and I's tv show preferences are TOTALLY different. Looking at my recordings I kept saying... "I didnt record that...why is this on there". Also for the few shows that both of us like, I will have to talk to her before deleting them (yeah...I know...the horror). It was nice to have separate DVRs just to keep our tastes and control of recordings separate.


TPM1999, thank you for your review. I am VERY disappointed about the lag in the C41. I'm very much looking forward to getting my HR44 + C41, which I will use equally. But too bad about the lag, because responsiveness is paramount to me. Hopefully they will address the C41 lag with future updates...


----------



## wco81

Is it cheaper on a monthly basis to use the HR44 with non-DVR clients?

Cheaper mirroring fee?

Are the DVRs more responsive when viewing the recordings on the HR44?


----------



## Beerstalker

At this point in time RVU clients and DirecTV receivers both cost the same $6/month for any of them you have past your primary receiver. So no you wouldn't save any real money by using clients instead of HD-receivers or HD-DVRs (other than possibly a little bit of savings in your electric bill).

From what I have read on here it seems with the HR44 the clients are pretty responsive, pretty much in line with how a HD-receiver reacts. With the HR34 it sounds like they are slower than any other receiver/DVR.


----------



## Kash76

I will double check to see if I can notice a difference but I have been happy with the speed of my 44/C41 combo.


----------



## inkahauts

samrs said:


> We have just been getting HR44-500s and C41-700s.
> 
> What a pain to install.
> 
> So far they seem more stable once they are up and running, service calls have droped off.
> 
> The C41's dont remind me of HR22's, thats a plus.


Why are they a pain to install? They seem as easy as anything else.


----------



## dkerr64

Are the HR44's available in the NY/CT area? If not does anyone know when they might be. I left DirecTV about a year ago for the not so greener pastures of Dish and would like to come back. But one of my major reasons for leaving was the very sluggish response of the DVR user interface. The HR44 appears to fix that, so I'll come back as soon as I can get one in this area.

Thanks
DAK


----------



## peds48

dkerr64 said:


> Are the HR44's available in the NY/CT area? If not does anyone know when they might be. I left DirecTV about a year ago for the not so greener pastures of Dish and would like to come back. But one of my major reasons for leaving was the very sluggish response of the DVR user interface. The HR44 appears to fix that, so I'll come back as soon as I can get one in this area.
> 
> Thanks
> DAK


Not yet.


----------



## samrs

inkahauts said:


> Why are they a pain to install? They seem as easy as anything else.


I can't ever get them to take a software update when they are initially turned on. This results in activating and then trying to force the software update, which normally works. I've had about two that refused to be forced and then started while I was activating clients. This resulted in the C41's returning to the enter pin screen once the HR44 updated. The C41's always find the flash update while I am trying to program the remotes.

I did an upgrade where the customer had one HR22 that was a swap, her only receiver. A service tech had been there a few months before and replaced the pole, dish, lnb and all the connectors. Simple. The HR44 wouldn't update. Once activated the default was show all channels. A channel up got me a 771 on the sd locals. She said that was fine, I disagreed. The signal strengths were all perfect, except for the zero's straight down the middle on the 101. Once the software finally updated after about four RBR's and 02468's everything was straight.

Everything seems really stable once all the software updates are done. No service calls for gray screens. WooHoo!


----------



## RAD

I do a forced software download just about every Friday night on my HR44 and the only 'trick' I do is enter the code as soon as the front panel LED's come on. Sometimes it just take too long for the TV and HR44 to sync over HDMI and you miss the first bootup screen, so I just use the LED's to know when to do it.


----------



## samrs

Techs have been going on the power light since the 24's came out. 34's were different, hesitate at the power light and go on the rest of the led's. 44's fresh out of the box don't pay attention to anything. Most of the time they take the download once they are activated and then rebooted and forced at the power light. Sometimes they are just a pain in the butt.


----------



## azjerry

I added an HR44 and C41 to the HR22 I previously had and enabled whole home on all. I moved all the recording schedules to the HR44 and have watched and deleted every recording on the HR22. I've verified there are no recordings nor scheduled recordings on the HR22.

When going through my playlist I ,, number of the recordings show the name of the HR22 whichimplies to me that they were recorded on the HR22. Yesterday I tried to view an episode of Revolution so marked but it had actually recorded some other show. I deleted that one and viewed the last recorded episode of Revolution (not marked as from the HR22) and it was fine. I also checked a couple of the other recordings marked as from the HR22 and they seem to be OK.


----------



## purtman

We live outside of Des Moines. We returned to D* on Sunday and have the HR44. So far, so good. I was able to connect it to our wireless router to use the On Demand functionality.


----------



## sigma1914

azjerry said:


> I added an HR44 and C41 to the HR22 I previously had and enabled whole home on all. I moved all the recording schedules to the HR44 and have watched and deleted every recording on the HR22. I've verified there are no recordings nor scheduled recordings on the HR22.
> 
> When going through my playlist I ,, number of the recordings show the name of the HR22 whichimplies to me that they were recorded on the HR22. Yesterday I tried to view an episode of Revolution so marked but it had actually recorded some other show. I deleted that one and viewed the last recorded episode of Revolution (not marked as from the HR22) and it was fine. I also checked a couple of the other recordings marked as from the HR22 and they seem to be OK.


Revolution was listed but not shown one night due to the Boston bombings, I believe.


----------



## whorne

Do you guys think it is possible that a DirecTV retailer in one of the beta markets would have the HR44 available to purchase? 

I ask because I will be visiting the Charlotte area next week and could stop by such retailer if anyone knew of such. 

Thanks


----------



## Mike Bertelson

whorne said:


> Do you guys think it is possible that a DirecTV retailer in one of the beta markets would have the HR44 available to purchase?
> 
> I ask because I will be visiting the Charlotte area next week and could stop by such retailer if anyone knew of such.
> 
> Thanks


I doubt they'll have enough stock to offer them to you. You can always try but the odds aren't good.

Realize that if you did get one it will be a lease and not owned.

Mike


----------



## steelgtr

P Smith said:


> Relax ! It' just PayTV.  Perhaps less then that - just new DVR.


LOL, I Know, since I do this only every 7-8 years, I wanted to do it right!

bob


----------



## Old_School

So it sounds like i need to hope and pray that this summer lightning takes out my HR34 and when the installer comes hope that the only "genie" he has on the truck is a HR44... I think i have a better chance of hitting the powerball mutiple times than this happening but, one can dream right?


----------



## west99999

Old_School said:


> So it sounds like i need to hope and pray that this summer lightning takes out my HR34 and when the installer comes hope that the only "genie" he has on the truck is a HR44... I think i have a better chance of hitting the powerball mutiple times than this happening but, one can dream right?


Majority of HR34's going through supply chain right now seem to be refurbished so once 44 is in full deployment then your chances will actually be much much higher to get a 44 over 34 than you winning the power ball.


----------



## DesertWind53

OK so I'm in Phoenix, a test market. I currently have an HR24 & pair of H24's in the MBR & den. I'd love to upgrade to the HR44 and a pair of the clients. I'm already SWM so I'm good to go there. I do not have any sort of whole home setup. If I upgrade, do the little client boxes communicate with the HR44 via the existing coax, or is there some sort of additional network gear to install? I have a wired connection to the DVR location so I'm solid there. I'd love to be able to just order the boxes, plug them in, and be done, without need for a truck roll. Is it that simple? Am I likely to receive an HR44 if I order over the phone, given that I'm in a test market?


----------



## west99999

Most likely a tech would be sent out and if I were you I would keep the HR24 and take one client.


----------



## peds48

DesertWind53 said:


> Is it that simple? Am I likely to receive an HR44 if I order over the phone, given that I'm in a test market?


yep, that simple, at least in your case.

I would think, giving DirecTV track record, you would have a better chance of getting a 44 if a tech delivers instead of being drop shipped


----------



## alanjs123

New HR44 - 500 in Mason City (Northern IA) yesterday!!


FYI - So far system running great, but not a big fan of the new remote (RC71).


----------



## whorne

Mike Bertelson said:


> I doubt they'll have enough stock to offer them to you. You can always try but the odds aren't good.
> 
> Realize that if you did get one it will be a lease and not owned.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike! I was thinking that it was a long shot.


----------



## DesertWind53

peds48 said:


> yep, that simple, at least in your case.
> 
> I would think, giving DirecTV track record, you would have a better chance of getting a 44 if a tech delivers instead of being drop shipped


Made the call today, they are upgrading me at no charge for anything - and no truck roll, they are shipping a Genie + 2 clients to me. I'm a little scared that an HR34 may show up. If so I'm going to try to return it for a 44, by telling them that the speed increase was the whole reason I'm upgrading (which is largely true). I'll report back on what shows up and how it all goes.


----------



## Old_School

DesertWind53 said:


> Made the call today, they are upgrading me at no charge for anything - and no truck roll, they are shipping a Genie + 2 clients to me. I'm a little scared that an HR34 may show up. If so I'm going to try to return it for a 44, by telling them that the speed increase was the whole reason I'm upgrading (which is largely true). I'll report back on what shows up and how it all goes.


Good luck with that as Directv considers the HR34 and 44 equal... Your most likely gonna be SOL if a 34 shows up. I'll be really shocked if Directv exchanges it for a 44.


----------



## DesertWind53

Old_School said:


> Good luck with that as Directv considers the HR34 and 44 equal... Your most likely gonna be SOL if a 34 shows up. I'll be really shocked if Directv exchanges it for a 44.


I've pre-refused the FedEx delivery, and called D* and reordered a live install, which is taking place tomorrow. I got suprisingly little grief from the CSR who had to cancel the original order and re-enter everything, other than telling me that there's "no guarantee" that I'd get an HR44 via a live install. I told him I understood that but had reliable info that the local installers are all carrying 44's now, so I'll take my chances. I'll update tomorrow with how it all goes.


----------



## Old_School

DesertWind53 said:


> I've pre-refused the FedEx delivery, and called D* and reordered a live install, which is taking place tomorrow. I got suprisingly little grief from the CSR who had to cancel the original order and re-enter everything, other than telling me that there's "no guarantee" that I'd get an HR44 via a live install. I told him I understood that but had reliable info that the local installers are all carrying 44's now, so I'll take my chances. I'll update tomorrow with how it all goes.


I would be very interested to see what happends.... last i heard of here they where only in the test markets.. Do you live in the test markets? if your not and get a 44 on your install that gives me hope for other family members getting the 44..

I always thought it be neat for companies like Directv to take the stratigy like Apple does with the iphone.. come out with a new product (iphone 4 for example) push it really hard and get people to invest all there money and use up all there upgrade credits to get it then, 3 weeks later release a second product with some feature that everyone feels they can't live without (iphone 4 s) they could call it the "sucker" model and force people to shell out more money for something newer.... that's just me thinking though... i never could understand why some make a big deal to have the latest and greatest models of something... to me when something breaks, i'll replace it with something that works...


----------



## steelgtr

Can't we just call a few local installers to see if they are receiving the 44's yet? I'm in San Jose for what it's worth and have a 5-28 scheduled Genie install.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Old_School said:


> Do you live in the test markets?


Yes he's in Phoenix, one of the test markets.


----------



## casinoman59

I live in Hanford,Ca. about 40 miles south of Fresno,Ca. would I be in the Fresno,Ca. test market ?


----------



## RunnerFL

casinoman59 said:


> I live in Hanford,Ca. about 40 miles south of Fresno,Ca. would I be in the Fresno,Ca. test market ?


If you get their locals you are in their DMA.


----------



## DesertWind53

OK guys.. install is done. Installer did indeed show up with HR44 & latest clients - yay! Everything is up and working fine. Installer had a trainee with him. I thought they were all D* employees nowadays? I have his biz card, and he's a contractor, working for a company called FNL Group out of Phoenix, "authorized contractor for DirecTV". He almost left without leaving me the new remotes, I caught him at his truck. So obviously he didn't program them. Used my wired ethernet connection, after first saying he'd have to hook it up wirelessly via CCK, then relented and said he could use the wired connection. Saves me a minor tweak afterwards. Anyways all is well. Will screw around with the new toys tonight.


----------



## Christopher Gould

Old_School said:


> I would be very interested to see what happends.... last i heard of here they where only in the test markets.. Do you live in the test markets? if your not and get a 44 on your install that gives me hope for other family members getting the 44..
> 
> I always thought it be neat for companies like Directv to take the stratigy like Apple does with the iphone.. come out with a new product (iphone 4 for example) push it really hard and get people to invest all there money and use up all there upgrade credits to get it then, 3 weeks later release a second product with some feature that everyone feels they can't live without (iphone 4 s) they could call it the "sucker" model and force people to shell out more money for something newer.... that's just me thinking though... i never could understand why some make a big deal to have the latest and greatest models of something... to me when something breaks, i'll replace it with something that works...


But the HR34 has been out for well over a year not even close to the HR44


----------



## wco81

Has anyone gotten it in the Bay Area, specifically the South Bay?


----------



## DesertWind53

Update on today's install as I've now had time to tweak all settings and get everything completely dialed in.. I have an HR44-500, the newer Humax model, and C41-700 (Pace) clients. Good gawd those things are tiny, as is the HR44, as we all know.. but to see them in the flesh really makes you realize how well they continue to shrink this stuff. The clients seem to be just as fast and functional as my prior H24's. I love the new RF remotes, but some of the button placement is questionable, like putting the Guide button way up in the upper left corner, where it's not an easy reach - a stupid location for such a frequently used button. The volume/channel buttons are butted right up against each other, with the prev channel & mute buttons outside of them. The other way around would have made more sense to me. I'm sure I'll get used to them. Would have really appreciated backlighting on these, but no dice. I'm having one issue - my DirecTV iPad app doesn't see any receivers to control. I uninstalled and reinstalled it, no change. Everything shows up properly in my account, everything is on my network and working fine, so I'm not sure what the problem is. I'll try restarting the DVR later and see if that cures it.

All in all - EXTREMELY pleased with the upgrade. The HR44 is lightning-fast, compact, and now serves my DVR content to the remote TVs, and that's awesome. Since the hardware cost me nothing, I'm only out the $3/month for whole home service, and the $49 truck roll. Well worth the small outlay.


----------



## coolman302003

DesertWind53 said:


> I'm having one issue - my DirecTV iPad app doesn't see any receivers to control. I uninstalled and reinstalled it, no change. Everything shows up properly in my account, everything is on my network and working fine, so I'm not sure what the problem is. I'll try restarting the DVR later and see if that cures it.


Rather then restarting I would give it some time (at least 24 hours) for everything to populate correctly including VOD since you just had it installed.

One thing to check though make sure you have in Settings> Whole-Home> External Device> External Access set to Allow


----------



## DesertWind53

coolman302003 said:


> Rather then restarting I would give it some time (at least 24 hours) for everything to populate correctly including VOD since you just had it installed.
> 
> One thing to check though make sure you have in Settings> Whole-Home> External Device> External Access set to Allow


I do have that enabled.. I was thinking the same thing, probably just needs a day or so to update on their end, then it should show up. We'll see soon enough.


----------



## RunnerFL

wco81 said:


> Has anyone gotten it in the Bay Area, specifically the South Bay?


Of which state?


----------



## steelgtr

RunnerFL said:


> Of which state?


Ca.


----------



## steelgtr

What's the best way to find local DTV installers to check availability?


bob


----------



## RunnerFL

steelgtr said:


> What's the best way to find local DTV installers to check availability?
> 
> bob


The phone book should have them listed.


----------



## RAD

Or use the retailer search at the bottom of http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/findRetailer.jsp?assetId=cms_find_retailer&lpos=Footer:2


----------



## Traveler62

I have the HR44 and two C41s coming next week to setup. Is there a post here that shows the connections to the SWM and any devices that get installed inline with this setup? I currently have an HR-24 with two other HRs connected with whole home with a SWM-8 I believe. I would figure the devices that hook to the internet on the coax (1 Black DECA Broadband Adaptor and 2 White DECA Connected Home Adaptors) would be gone and I can hook the internet direct to the HR44 (don't need to use wireless since there is already a cat5 there). I would figure I still need to power the SWM from the power supply (Black SWM Power Inserter) that I currently use?


----------



## west99999

Looks like next phase of rollouts will start soon as early as next week the rest of CA, and some other Southeast markets will get the 44.


----------



## steelgtr

west99999 said:


> Looks like next phase of rollouts will start soon as early as next week the rest of CA, and some other Southeast markets will get the 44.


Yee Haw


----------



## benf

Traveler62 said:


> I have the HR44 and two C41s coming next week to setup. Is there a post here that shows the connections to the SWM and any devices that get installed inline with this setup? I currently have an HR-24 with two other HRs connected with whole home with a SWM-8 I believe. I would figure the devices that hook to the internet on the coax (1 Black DECA Broadband Adaptor and 2 White DECA Connected Home Adaptors) would be gone and I can hook the internet direct to the HR44 (don't need to use wireless since there is already a cat5 there). I would figure I still need to power the SWM from the power supply (Black SWM Power Inserter) that I currently use?


That is all correct I believe. I had a similar setup and just got 1 HR44 and 2 C41 devices. No change to the SWM or power inserter, DECA stuff not needed. Basically he swapped out my old boxes and put the new ones in place. All are connected direct to coax with nothing in between. The installer insisted on configuring it to use my wireless access and said that if I decided to go with hard wired (router is right next to HR44) it would work but the C41's would not have internet abilities. Shortly after he left I wiped the network settings and reconfigured for direct CAT5 connection. The HR44 and clients work just fine and all have internet access. Not sure why they would want wireless over direct connect or why he'd say the clients wouldn't have access. Then again he plugged the phone line into the ethernet port on the back of the HR44 so am not convinced he was very knowledgeable.


----------



## benf

Live in the Phoenix area and got my HR44 and C41 clients installed a couple days ago. Have been playing around with them and so far very pleased with the HR44, not yet convinced on the C41 clients. 

HR44 is essentially silent which was very important to me. Up close you can hear the gentle "whir" of the hard drive spinning, at a distance of 5 feet or more though I hear nothing. No fans inside the box spinning, no hard drive thrashing, etc. Box is warm but not hot. Performance is very snappy navigating the guide and menu options. I have it setup to use both the RC71 remote in RF mode and the old/familiar RC65 in IR mode. I ran into an odd issue where the 44 was only responding to button pushes on either remote about once out of every 5 presses and was very laggy. I have a "Next Generation" remote control extender in the same room for a different device, unplugged it and all problems went away. Not sure how/why that was interfering, especially in IR mode.

I like the small size of the C41 compared to the H25's they replaced but performance is far less than that of the HR44. I expected that since it's getting everything from the main box but program guide and menu scrolling takes about 1 second for each button press. I can live with it since I don't watch a lot of TV where those two are setup, but if you want to scroll quickly though pages on the guide it can be frustrating. Have tried several resets but so far no change. Haven't done any searches on that yet so maybe there's an easy fix. Otherwise it's great being able to pause live TV from the clients which I've used several times already.


----------



## wco81

west99999 said:


> Looks like next phase of rollouts will start soon as early as next week the rest of CA, and some other Southeast markets will get the 44.


Which CA markets were they offering this in?


----------



## sigma1914

wco81 said:


> Which CA markets were they offering this in?


He said "the rest of CA..." Sounds like all markets in CA.


----------



## wco81

I meant which were the first CA markets before?


----------



## MrLatte

Any word on when both a HR34 & HR44 can be activated on the same account?


----------



## RunnerFL

MrLatte said:


> Any word on when both a HR34 & HR44 can be activated on the same account?


Nothing has been said as to if this will even be an option much less when.


----------



## MrLatte

TheRatPatrol said:


> He also did that when asked when two Genies would be supported.


I guess I was going on this comment which was a comment on a seemingly non-existant comment. Pretty thin...


----------



## itzme

benf said:


> Live in the Phoenix area and got my HR44 and C41 clients installed a couple days ago. Have been playing around with them and so far very pleased with the HR44, not yet convinced on the C41 clients.
> 
> HR44 is essentially silent which was very important to me. Up close you can hear the gentle "whir" of the hard drive spinning, at a distance of 5 feet or more though I hear nothing. No fans inside the box spinning, no hard drive thrashing, etc. Box is warm but not hot. Performance is very snappy navigating the guide and menu options. I have it setup to use both the RC71 remote in RF mode and the old/familiar RC65 in IR mode. I ran into an odd issue where the 44 was only responding to button pushes on either remote about once out of every 5 presses and was very laggy. I have a "Next Generation" remote control extender in the same room for a different device, unplugged it and all problems went away. Not sure how/why that was interfering, especially in IR mode.
> 
> I like the small size of the C41 compared to the H25's they replaced but performance is far less than that of the HR44. I expected that since it's getting everything from the main box but program guide and menu scrolling takes about 1 second for each button press. I can live with it since I don't watch a lot of TV where those two are setup, but if you want to scroll quickly though pages on the guide it can be frustrating. Have tried several resets but so far no change. Haven't done any searches on that yet so maybe there's an easy fix. Otherwise it's great being able to pause live TV from the clients which I've used several times already.


With your hr44/C41 setup, does the c41 let you access dual live tuners, like you can with an HR using the down button? When you first turn it on, is the 90 minute buffer there? I like to wake up to a news channel, and then quickly rewind 20 or 30 minutes so I can get caught up on the news while skipping commercials. Lastly, is there much lag when you use trick play commands, like ff or 30 sec skips on the C41?


----------



## Laxguy

MrLatte said:


> Any word on when both a HR34 & HR44 can be activated on the same account?


No word, but my personal guess is in the Fall......

but note I haven't said in what year.... but I am hoping for this one!


----------



## benf

itzme said:


> With your hr44/C41 setup, does the c41 let you access dual live tuners, like you can with an HR using the down button? When you first turn it on, is the 90 minute buffer there? I like to wake up to a news channel, and then quickly rewind 20 or 30 minutes so I can get caught up on the news while skipping commercials. Lastly, is there much lag when you use trick play commands, like ff or 30 sec skips on the C41?


Yes on the dual live tuners. Hitting down twice activates it and I can switch back and forth between the two with down arrow and buffer is retained for both. Performance doing this is pretty good. Not as good as being at the HR device but not bad at all.

As for the 90 minute buffer at power on, that doesn't appear to be there, or at least is hit and miss. After powering off client I waited about 15 minutes and powered back on and the 15 minute buffer was still there. However, I tried it again, this time going to the HR and switching channels, then came back to the client and the buffer was gone at power on. Even more odd, if the buffer is active, and this appears to be the case on the HR as well, if a new show starts the buffer resets itself to the start of that show. For example if a football game ends at 5pm and news comes on at 5pm, if it was left on that channel at 4:30 and I come back to it at 4:59 the 29 minute buffer is there. But if I power on at 5:05pm there's only a 5 minute buffer. (I hope that all makes sense.) And even more interesting, if my wife is watching channel 100 and has been for an hour, and I've been watching channel 50 for 1/2 hour, if I flip over to channel 100 the entire buffer from my wife's "session" is all there. Maybe this is typical behavior, I'm a DVR noob, but thought that was kind of cool.

There's about a 5 second delay from the point of hitting >> for the 30 second slip to finish and return to normal viewing. I haven't tried skip instead of slip, guessing that would be a little faster. Slip at the HR unit is 1-2 seconds.

Other findings... Messing around with pausing live, FF, rewinding, etc at the client seems to have made it lock up a couple times. Only way to get out of it was to switch channels. I read where that happened/happens with C31 clients, not sure if that's a known issue with C41's now as well. Seems to happen at the point the buffer catches up to live TV using FF.

Also, I'm not even sure about the 90 minute buffer at power on for the HR44 itself. When I first started testing and powered it on there was no buffer, but about an hour later when I powered on there was 1 hour of buffer. It's possible the HR had gone into "sleep" mode after 4 hours, something I'm going to turn off, but I was also messing around with the client box in between so not sure if doing that nuked the buffer on the HR. Anyway, some kind of odd stuff but again I'm a noob and this may be something that just happens.


----------



## itzme

Benf, thanks for the detailed answers! The only real bummer is the 30 second response to the >> command. Try it with 30 skip. You can activate it by searching "30SKIP" and selecting it as a keyword search. Also, I wondered why you ever powered on either device? Why not just leave everything "on" all the time? I don't think turning them off offers any real advantages. Thanks again!


----------



## benf

itzme said:


> Benf, thanks for the detailed answers! The only real bummer is the 30 second response to the >> command. Try it with 30 skip. You can activate it by searching "30SKIP" and selecting it as a keyword search. Also, I wondered why you ever powered on either device? Why not just leave everything "on" all the time? I don't think turning them off offers any real advantages. Thanks again!


The 30 skip is much faster on the C41 than the 30 slip, 1-2 seconds from button push to the actual skip and control returned to TV. I did leave both client boxes powered on last night and indeed the 90 minute buffer is there and intact on both.

Force of habit I suppose on the powering off... I just hit the master power off button on the remote and don't even think about it since I've not had DVR before. To leave it powered on I'd have to remember to hit the PWR button on the RC65 remote to turn back on the DVR device (so TV doesn't power back on as well), or use the TV dedicated remote to only turn off TV.


----------



## cgking114

west99999 said:


> Looks like next phase of rollouts will start soon as early as next week the rest of CA, and some other Southeast markets will get the 44.


Any ideas on whice Southeast markets will get them. I am in the Charleston,SC market.


----------



## Traveler62

I am in Kansas City and not a test market. I called the main number and asked about an upgrade. They looked up something on the database and said I would be getting the HR44. I stated at least two more times that I am wanting the HR44. They are sending me the equipment since my setup is already approved to just swap the equipment. They did state that it could be returned as long as it is not activated. I would think anyone that is already on at least a SWM 8 could do this too.


----------



## peds48

Traveler62 said:


> I am in Kansas City and not a test market. I called the main number and asked about an upgrade. They looked up something on the database and said I would be getting the HR44. I stated at least two more times that I am wanting the HR44. *They are sending me the equipment* since my setup is already approved to just swap the equipment. They did state that it could be returned as long as it is not activated. I would think anyone that is already on at least a SWM 8 could do this too.


Chances are better when techs deliver the equipment.


----------



## west99999

Traveler62 said:


> I am in Kansas City and not a test market. I called the main number and asked about an upgrade. They looked up something on the database and said I would be getting the HR44. I stated at least two more times that I am wanting the HR44. They are sending me the equipment since my setup is already approved to just swap the equipment. They did state that it could be returned as long as it is not activated. I would think anyone that is already on at least a SWM 8 could do this too.


I can promise 100% that you will not get a 44 if a tech comes out from KC. If they ship it I cannot say for sure but I would say if you are only wanting a 44 I would call and cancel your order and wait a couple of weeks.


----------



## west99999

peds48 said:


> Chances are better when techs deliver the equipment.


Usually but in the case of Kansas City DMA his chance of a tech having a 44 is 0%. lol


----------



## peds48

west99999 said:


> Usually but in the case of Kansas City DMA his chance of a tech having a 44 is 0%. lol


Right, I was referring to chances if the HR44 WAS available. if DirecTV were to send it, it will probably be a refurb 34, where a tech will have a shinny new 44


----------



## mrfatboy

Still no HR44's in San Diego. I had to reschedule for next week. The Directv rep said that all HR44's are being held back until all the install techs can be trained on them. She said that should be 1-3 weeks.


----------



## RealStuart

Having my HR44 installed right now in Saline, Michigan

After the install, will have:


HR44
HR24
H24
D12

Also having them upgrade me to the SWiM 16 as well. Given that we had a DECA from our past install we can apparently use that for our network connection and don't need to make use of the WiFi which is what I prefer.


----------



## Mike Greer

RealStuart said:


> Having my HR44 installed right now in Saline, Michigan
> 
> After the install, will have:
> 
> 
> HR44
> HR24
> H24
> D12
> 
> Also having them upgrade me to the SWiM 16 as well. Given that we had a DECA from our past install we can apparently use that for our network connection and don't need to make use of the WiFi which is what I prefer.


Looks good - maybe they're are expanding to non-beta areas? You're outside the beta markets right?


----------



## whorne

RealStuart said:


> Having my HR44 installed right now in Saline, Michigan
> 
> After the install, will have:
> 
> 
> HR44
> HR24
> H24
> D12
> 
> Also having them upgrade me to the SWiM 16 as well. Given that we had a DECA from our past install we can apparently use that for our network connection and don't need to make use of the WiFi which is what I prefer.


Awesome! How did you go about getting the HR44? I am in Michigan as well and would love to have the HR44.


----------



## RealStuart

whorne said:


> Awesome! How did you go about getting the HR44? I am in Michigan as well and would love to have the HR44


Schedule your upgrade with DirecTV-

Call Multiband at 866-576-2071 option 1, then option 3

Tell them you need help with your pending directv install. They will call up your work order, and you can tell them you want the hr44.

Works amazingly well, and the whole-home DVR with the HR44 & HR24 is incredible.


----------



## wco81

What is Multiband, D*s subcontractor for installs nationwide?


----------



## whorne

RealStuart said:


> Schedule your upgrade with DirecTV-
> 
> Call Multiband at 866-576-2071 option 1, then option 3
> 
> Tell them you need help with your pending directv install. They will call up your work order, and you can tell them you want the hr44.
> 
> Works amazingly well, and the whole-home DVR with the HR44 & HR24 is incredible.


Thanks. I will have to give that a try.


----------



## peds48

wco81 said:


> What is Multiband, D*s subcontractor for installs nationwide?


MultiBand is an HSP or Home Service Provider and/or authorized contractor, not be confused with a sub-contractor


----------



## RealStuart

whorne said:


> Thanks. I will have to give that a try.


Good luck!

Yeah, MultiBand is DirecTV's HSP here in Michigan. I believe they are state-wide however don't quote me on it!

The whole system is working great, and so glad the tech had a SWiM 16 in his truck, too.


----------



## msmith198025

Swapped back to Directv, and had my install this past saturday. 
I was pleasantly surprised to get the HR-44 and C-41 clients. 

This is in Mississippi, so they are starting to get out everywhere it seems.


----------



## Mystere

Any news on Chicago for the HR-44? Does Multiband service the Chicago area?


----------



## steelgtr

Talked to a DTV installer on a job today in San Jose, Ca. and he said August for us. Said he hadn't even been to training on the 44 yet.

bob


----------



## wco81

That's ridiculous. What kind of training do they need if they're already installing 34s?

Hookups should be the same, unless they're doing wireless hookups and how much additional training would it require to connect to a wireless network?

Has anyone from the Bay ARea tried to request the 44?


----------



## west99999

steelgtr said:


> Talked to a DTV installer on a job today in San Jose, Ca. and he said August for us. Said he hadn't even been to training on the 44 yet.
> 
> bob


Just another misinformed installer a couple of weeks at most and all of CA will be installed with HR44.


----------



## acostapimps

Mystere said:


> Any news on Chicago for the HR-44? Does Multiband service the Chicago area?


+1, I want to know also for anybody in the know for the Chicago area. I assume in June or July.


----------



## peds48

wco81 said:


> That's ridiculous. What kind of training do they need if they're already installing 34s?


Is a DirecTV requirement , unfortunately.


----------



## steelgtr

west99999 said:


> Just another misinformed installer a couple of weeks at most and all of CA will be installed with HR44.


I have a 5-21 install so I better reschedule. Is there a way to confirm for sure ahead of time?


----------



## peds48

steelgtr said:


> I have a 5-21 install so I better reschedule. Is there a way to confirm for sure ahead of time?


Nope, short of checking this site or others for updates.


----------



## steelgtr

rescheduled to june just to be sure 

I have an HR20-700 that they don't want back. Can I still watch recorded shows after it's deactivated?

thx
bob


----------



## west99999

steelgtr said:


> rescheduled to june just to be sure
> 
> I have an HR20-700 that they don't want back. Can I still watch recorded shows after it's deactivated?
> 
> thx
> bob


If a tech is coming to swap that HR20 for the genie he will be required to retrieve the old box.


----------



## steelgtr

west99999 said:


> If a tech is coming to swap that HR20 for the genie he will be required to retrieve the old box.


They told me that they didn't want the old box back. But what do "They" know, right? 

bob


----------



## peds48

steelgtr said:


> They told me that they didn't want the old box back. But what do "They" know, right?
> 
> bob


RIght on. CSRs are clueless on this regard.


----------



## JKUCSMA

I had my HR44 installed today as a customer upgrade, so far really quick. Cleveland area.


----------



## Laxguy

WElcome to DBSTalk!

Which model, and do keep us posted!


----------



## Old_School

I would think from what i been reading that the 44 would be nationwide sometime in the June-July time frame but, that is just my guess... nothing official!


----------



## JohnF

I'm in the Los Angeles area. Parts of the area were in test market and had the HR-44s for a while, but the office that serves my area did not until yesterday. Getting the HR-44 installed now and the installer thought the national roll-out started yesterday.


----------



## uncouth

Mystere said:


> Any news on Chicago for the HR-44? Does Multiband service the Chicago area?





acostapimps said:


> +1, I want to know also for anybody in the know for the Chicago area. I assume in June or July.


I'm an existing customer in Chicago and recently moved to a new home. Took advantage of the mover's deal to get a free Genie in order to keep DTV service. The installation took place on 5/8 and I received the new HR-44 - the installer told me I was the first HR-44 install he had, but that all future installs he was performing would be the HR-44 since the HR-34 was phased out.


----------



## whitewolf8214

tpm1999 said:


> Is Saint Louis one of the roll out test markets?


Yes it is!!


----------



## itzme

Solid Signal is now taking orders for the HR44 with this footnote: *Availability:* *More Than Two Weeks*


----------



## whorne

itzme said:


> Solid Signal is now taking orders for the HR44 with this footnote: *Availability:* *More Than Two Weeks*


Yep-I grabbed me one. Can not wait.

Quick question, I am assuming I call Directv to have them install and set up. What does that usually run? $49?

Thanks


----------



## dpeters11

What is your current setup? If you have SWM and won't go over on tuners, most can self install.


----------



## peds48

whorne said:


> Yep-I grabbed me one. Can not wait.
> 
> What does that usually run? $49?
> 
> Thanks


yep


----------



## acostapimps

uncouth said:


> the installer told me I was the first HR-44 install he had, but that all future installs he was performing would be the HR-44 since the HR-34 was phased out.


I doubt that will happen but will see.


----------



## whorne

dpeters11 said:


> What is your current setup? If you have SWM and won't go over on tuners, most can self install.


I will replace my HR-21 with the Genie and I will have two other HR24's. so that would put me over my tuner count I believe.


----------



## lucky13

Planning to get the 44 from SS. Have some questions for anyone who can help. 
I was running 13 tuners off a SWM16, but I have a dead HR20 which I need to deactivate, so I'll have 16 tuners (11+5). Is one of the SWM channels reserved for some other use, or am I OK? 
Will recordings on my existing DVRs and the 44 all be visible from each unit?
I have a new Samsung LCD that I think can be used as a client. I haven't needed to try it yet as it's connected to two HRs, but would that be over the SWM limit, or does it not count as its not a tuner?

Thanks.


----------



## slice1900

16 tuners is fine with a SWM-16, you just need to be careful that you end up with exactly 8 tuners on both the SWM1 and SWM2 ports. Clients and RVU TVs don't count as a tuner.


----------



## lucky13

Thanks, Slice.
And I'll have full Whole Home capability among those assorted tuners and DVRs?


----------



## lawr1000

Just had Genie installed today and the installer brought in a HR34 while he was setting it up he started talking about the new DirecTV remote. I told him I thought those were only for the HR44 and he said yes and the new client. Probing him more about the HR44 he said he had some in his truck and "Do you want one?" Of course I said yes! So he packed up the HR34 he just set up and setup a new HR44-500. Nice guy!

I had just assumed that there was no chance on getting a HR44 so didn't even bother asking.

The HR44 is way faster than my previous HR23. Still getting used to it!

This is in Austin Texas area from what I understand is not one of the beta test areas.


----------



## casinoman59

Just had my genie HR-44-500 installed today wow it's small and fast had a swm setup done also now I have HR-23-700 in bedroom and genie in living rm


----------



## dpeters11

acostapimps said:


> I doubt that will happen but will see.


I don't think it would make much sense for Pace to make both.


----------



## sdsumann

Ok dilemma One of my h23 just went out. I live in Rancho Cucamonga (greater la area)....if I call and ask for a h44 upgrade (out of contact) and replace two of my older sd boxes with c31 and keep one h23 will this be likely?


----------



## casinoman59

If they have the HR-44 in your area yes it should work


----------



## sdsumann

do i ask for the 44 from the customer retention department?


----------



## MrMichael

I just got installed on last Thursday. I asked the installer about the 44 and was told he didn't have any but they would be rolling out this week to everyone. Oh well, missed it by one week.


----------



## mrfatboy

A installer is on his way right now to install a hr44. I'm in San Diego. Originally, another installer was coming but didn't have a hr44. It turned out that he has not been trained yet on the hr44 and was was not allowed to have them on his truck.


----------



## steelgtr

MrMichael said:


> I just got installed on last Thursday. I asked the installer about the 44 and was told he didn't have any but they would be rolling out this week to everyone. Oh well, missed it by one week.


Where are you?


----------



## MrMichael

steelgtr said:


> Where are you?


Sorry, Purcellville, VA (northern Virginia)


----------



## Jacob Braun

Just saw one in Las Vegas DMA!


----------



## mrfatboy

Hr44 just installed here in san diego. The installer said they just got them 2 days ago. I like it!


----------



## gary245

Has anyone seen the HR44 in the Dallas/Fort Worth Tx area yet?


----------



## Fubarman1

So I've been reading this forum for the past couple of days after going back and forth with D*. I live in Diamond Bar, CA (LA County) and have an install scheduled for June 8th. I called and spoke with a CSR and he supposedly could tell that I'm due to receive a HR34. I later emailed D* to see what they would say. I was informed that they couldn't tell me what receiver I would get due to uncertainty of their inventory. Who am I to believe? And does anyone know if the HR 44 is available in Diamond Bar? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## mrfatboy

No guarantees. When they call you the morning of the install ask them if they have an hr44. If not just reschedule. Just a matter of time.


----------



## Laxguy

"They" don't always call before showing up....YMMV.


----------



## mrfatboy

I'm not sure how it works in other parts of the country but they always call before they come to give me a heads up. Usually 30 minutes before. Even if they don't, you still can ask them if they have an hr44 while they are in your driveway. My installer today told me that they are integrating the dtv, dtv dispatch office, warehouse, installers at least here in san diego. That way everybody will know exactly what equipment is installed when ordered. The proof is in the pudding I guess. We'll see.


----------



## memory-minus

I've been away from DirecTV for a while, but thinking of signing back up. I'm in Durham, NC (our local channels are from Raleigh) so I'm wondering if I have the install done this coming Saturday -- will I get an HR44? Since the Raleigh market is a test area I suspect it's likely.


----------



## Laxguy

No one but the installer knows for sure, but I'd think you'd increase your chances if you're quite clear that you want/need (!) one.
Best of luck. 

ps Was devastated when the Heels went down in the lacrosse playoffs.


----------



## George_T

In the Tri-Cities TN area. Got my Protection Plan free upgrade yesterday, and got a HR44-500 and two C41-700 Genie Client units. Kept one of my HR23-700's and both the HR44 and HR23 playlists can be pulled up from any of our 4 TV's. Seven total tuners for recording. I'm in Heaven!


----------



## memory-minus

memory-minus said:


> I've been away from DirecTV for a while, but thinking of signing back up. I'm in Durham, NC (our local channels are from Raleigh) so I'm wondering if I have the install done this coming Saturday -- will I get an HR44? Since the Raleigh market is a test area I suspect it's likely.


Called a moment ago and asked a note to be placed on the order requesting an HR44 -- after a brief hold the rep came back and said that I am already slated to receive an HR44. So here's hoping that's what actually happens!


----------



## DolphinGirl

Does the Chicago area have the HR-44 yet?


----------



## ScurvyDog

Anyone know if the Seattle area is receiving the HR-44 yet?

Called DTV after four transfers some of which were hilarious when the rep had no idea what models direct tv actual sold and I had to explain the difference between an HR-34 and HR-44. Priceless


----------



## AMGPilot

I have an upgrade scheduled for today to receive a genie to replace one of my HR20 HD DVRs. I live just outside of Dallas Texas, Rowlett to be exact 

The tech from Mastec just called to say he was on his way. I asked him if he had the "new genie" HR44 on his truck and he replied that he did not. I asked him if it was possible to get one and he said he would call the warehouse to see if he could get one.

He just called me back and said he could get one but it would delay him about an hour. I said that would not be a problem :righton:

So hopefully he will show up with one in about an hour from now. I will keep you guys posted.

My system, after the upgrade, will consist of 3 HD DVRs (two HR20-700s, one HR23-700) and an HR44 Genie. That is a total of 11 tuners so he is also bringing a SWM16 with him 

My system as it stands right this moment consists of three HR20-700s and one HR23-700. I have a slimline dish with a SWM LNB, which will also have to be replaced during the upgrade.

I am so excited to finally get the HR44. I just hope he can really get one!! LOL!!

Will check back in later


----------



## Slackjaw747

ScurvyDog said:


> Anyone know if the Seattle area is receiving the HR-44 yet?
> 
> Called DTV after four transfers some of which were hilarious when the rep had no idea what models direct tv actual sold and I had to explain the difference between an HR-34 and HR-44. Priceless


I don't know, but I'm waiting to jump ship on Comcast and won't be until the HR44 is available. Watching this thread closely!


----------



## AMGPilot

VettePilot said:


> I have an upgrade scheduled for today to receive a genie to replace one of my HR20 HD DVRs. I live just outside of Dallas Texas, Rowlett to be exact
> 
> The tech from Mastec just called to say he was on his way. I asked him if he had the "new genie" HR44 on his truck and he replied that he did not. I asked him if it was possible to get one and he said he would call the warehouse to see if he could get one.
> 
> He just called me back and said he could get one but it would delay him about an hour. I said that would not be a problem :righton:
> 
> So hopefully he will show up with one in about an hour from now. I will keep you guys posted.
> 
> My system, after the upgrade, will consist of 3 HD DVRs (two HR20-700s, one HR23-700) and an HR44 Genie. That is a total of 11 tuners so he is also bringing a SWM16 with him
> 
> My system as it stands right this moment consists of three HR20-700s and one HR23-700. I have a slimline dish with a SWM LNB, which will also have to be replaced during the upgrade.
> 
> I am so excited to finally get the HR44. I just hope he can really get one!! LOL!!
> 
> Will check back in later


Great news!!! The installer just left and I now have an HR44-500 installed!! :righton:

So they *ARE* available in the Dallas area now


----------



## AMGPilot

gary245 said:


> Has anyone seen the HR44 in the Dallas/Fort Worth Tx area yet?


Yes they are here!! See my posts above


----------



## carl6

ScurvyDog said:


> Anyone know if the Seattle area is receiving the HR-44 yet?
> 
> Called DTV after four transfers some of which were hilarious when the rep had no idea what models direct tv actual sold and I had to explain the difference between an HR-34 and HR-44. Priceless


As far as a CSR is concerned there is a Genie. It does not matter if it is an HR34 or an HR44, they are considered the same. That is also true of "HD DVR", it could be an HR20, HR21, HR22, etc. They are all considered equivalent.


----------



## h_a_h_3

HR44 + 1 client installed today in Boise, ID, replaced my HR21 for free (protection plan upgrade). Pretty cool stuff.

Edits: HR44-500, C41-700 with IR remotes because that's what was on the truck. I'll take it! C41 did firmware upgrade while installer was still there, HR44 did a few hours later and I had to re-set-up the networking. Installer told me not to plug in my ethernet cable that I had on the HR21...I may just try that anyway at some point but it's all working fine for now. Can even get to my mythv box's recordings from the C41 - technically I have had client-server TV architecture since 2006 with mythtv but never could be bothered to run a cable upstairs and it didn't always work so well over wifi.


----------



## 443544

Can people who are NOT in a test market but still get a HR44 post here? I'd like to see how many areas are now rolling these out. I'm in metro Detroit and have been waiting patiently to upgrade until I know I can get the HR44.


----------



## rvanderwerf

Looking to signup for a hr44 in Austin, tx. Dallas is encouraging, anyone from Austin area get one yet?


----------



## lawr1000

rvanderwerf said:


> Looking to signup for a hr44 in Austin, TX. Dallas is encouraging, anyone from Austin area get one yet?


Got my HR44 in Austin last weekend. He said I was one of the first in the area and techs were in the process of training.

The HR44 is really fast! When I switched the new remote to RF mode the guide scrolls unbelievably fast. Almost too fast!


----------



## itzme

Have there been any HR44s installed in northern Kentucky or Cincinnati?


----------



## frpintheatl

Are any HR44's showing up in the Atlanta market?


----------



## TAnsley

lawr1000 said:


> Got my HR44 in Austin last weekend. He said I was one of the first in the area and techs were in the process of training.
> 
> The HR44 is really fast! When I switched the new remote to RF mode the guide scrolls unbelievably fast. Almost too fast!


Cool...looking to pull the trigger soon. I already had this discussion last year but wanted to wait for the next gen version...always hate the "version 1.0" of something new  With the 44 coming online here, I will probably make this a summer project!

Thanks for the update!


----------



## FarNorth

I was told to call in on Tuesday, D will have them in stock and ready to ship. We'll see....


----------



## prefabsprouter

I currently have 2 interconnected HR24s using WholeHome and I'm seriously considering upgrading to the HR44. Question to those of you who now have the new HR44 + C41 : will the HR44 play nice with one of my HR24s or should I get the C41 instead as the second device? If I keep the HR24 (in addition to the new HR44) does that mean I'll have a total of 7 tuners? Will the HR24 record on the HR44 (as would the C41) or will it still record independently? I like the idea of 7 tuners, but I would also like having all the recorded TV shows consolidated in one unit, not two. 

Also, for those of you using the C41 + HR 44, is the C41 responsive? Now, when I watch something from an HR24 that's recorded on the other HR24, the unit I'm watching on is not as responsive when I ff, etc, and I don't want to get the C41 if it's even less responsive than my current setup. 

In short do you recommend HR44 + HR24, or HR44 + C41?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## lawr1000

prefabsprouter said:


> I currently have 2 interconnected HR24s using WholeHome and I'm seriously considering upgrading to the HR44. Question to those of you who now have the new HR44 + C41 : will the HR44 play nice with one of my HR24s or should I get the C41 instead as the second device? If I keep the HR24 (in addition to the new HR44) does that mean I'll have a total of 7 tuners? Will the HR24 record on the HR44 (as would the C41) or will it still record independently? I like the idea of 7 tuners, but I would also like having all the recorded TV shows consolidated in one unit, not two.
> 
> Also, for those of you using the C41 + HR 44, is the C41 responsive? Now, when I watch something from an HR24 that's recorded on the other HR24, the unit I'm watching on is not as responsive when I ff, etc, and I don't want to get the C41 if it's even less responsive than my current setup.
> 
> In short do you recommend HR44 + HR24, or HR44 + C41?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


A HR44 and HR24 will work just like your two HR24s work now, except you will have 7 tuners instead of 4. The C41 client is served by the HR44 as if it is another display (think VPN client). When you setup a new series to record on the C41 you are actually recording on the HR44. Thus the centralized recording you like. The disadvantage this way is fewer tuners total and if the HR44 dies all recordings are lost and the C41 clients stop working. If you had an HR44 and HR24 only the recordings on the HR44 would be lost and the HR24 would continue work. 
There is lag on the C41 but since I don't have one I can't say how bad it is. But I can give you my experience on my setup (HR44 + HR23). The HR44 is really fast and trick play on the HR23 when playing a recorded show from HR44 has some lag but I'm not having any trouble with it. 
I like the idea of having multiple DVRs for some failure redundancy and the only disadvantage is having to manage multiple record queues. 
The real treat is the UI on the HR44. For the first time I don't have to wait for button presses to take effect. If I press and hold the channel down button when in the guide mode it scrolls too fast (RF mode on the remote)! Its like the UI has just come out of beta testing and we finally see they meant to do!


----------



## rvanderwerf

Cool did you do anything special to get one like request it on order or do the reschedule trick?

I have 5 tvs I. The house, one in kids room, anyone have recommendations on I initial setup?

I have tw cable with a tivo premiere I. The family room, tivohd in master, tivo2 in kids mode in the kids(8yo) room, cable box I in rec room, and just analog cable in guest room. I'm so tired of tw cable not letting tivo watch non network shows in other rooms!



lawr1000 said:


> Got my HR44 in Austin last weekend. He said I was one of the first in the area and techs were in the process of training.
> The HR44 is really fast! When I switched the new remote to RF mode the guide scrolls unbelievably fast. Almost too fast!


----------



## harperhometheater

> ... I'm so tired of tw cable not letting tivo watch non network shows in other rooms!


I'm not sure what you mean by this? I just tested the TiVo Premiere 4 with 2 tivo mini clients on time warner cable and had no issues receiving all channels that I paid for, even some that I wasn't supposed to get. It works almost the same as the Genie with C31/41 mini clients, using MoCA instead of DECA. Just make sure you have a valid cablecard and most likely a tuning adapter and you should be all set. I highly doubt it's "tw not letting TiVo watch non network shows in other rooms!"


----------



## lawr1000

rvanderwerf said:


> Cool did you do anything special to get one like request it on order or do the reschedule trick?


No just talked with tech about it. He had them on his truck. Initially he gave me a HR34 but after we talked a bit he realized I was interested in the HR44 and he asked if I wanted one.


----------



## rvanderwerf

I don't have the premiere 4, I have the original premiere and a tivo hd. Time Warner sets the copyright flags on all non major network shows so I cannot transfer then between tivos to watch. I don't think I am up for buying a new tivo setup at this point, if its included on dtv and service is cheaper there. Not gonna lie my wife will miss the ease of use on the tivo though.



harperhometheater said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by this? I just tested the TiVo Premiere 4 with 2 tivo mini clients on time warner cable and had no issues receiving all channels that I paid for, even some that I wasn't supposed to get. It works almost the same as the Genie with C31/41 mini clients, using MoCA instead of DECA. Just make sure you have a valid cablecard and most likely a tuning adapter and you should be all set. I highly doubt it's "tw not letting TiVo watch non network shows in other rooms!"


----------



## jstrossner

I had my 3 hr24 system updated to a genie yesterday, replacing one of the 24s. After the tech checked out the system, I asked if he had a 44 by chance. He said that all he had were 44s. I was pleasantly surprised! He updated the lnb and installed a 16 port swm. We seem to get everything last here in Arkansas--maybe not this time.

Jeff


----------



## inazsully

Yesterday at Costco I was told a couple of things by the "D"/Costco Rep I was unaware of. Perhaps someone here can confirm. The HR44 is USB compatible with a USB external hard drive hook up and not relegated to ESATA only. The HR44 will allow the external hard drive to work in conjunction with the HR44's internal hard drive making both usable at the same time (as opposed to using only one or the other). If you only have the HR44 installed and no clients there will be a $99 install fee even for new customers. Are all or any of these things true?


----------



## peds48

USB for hard drive debunked, not true. Dual hard drive function, busted!


----------



## Jacob Braun

inazsully said:


> Yesterday at Costco I was told a couple of things by the "D"/Costco Rep I was unaware of. Perhaps someone here can confirm. The HR44 is USB compatible with a USB external hard drive hook up and not relegated to ESATA only. The HR44 will allow the external hard drive to work in conjunction with the HR44's internal hard drive making both usable at the same time (as opposed to using only one or the other). *If you only have the HR44 installed and no clients there will be a $99 install fee even for new customers.* Are all or any of these things true?


Hard drive is not true, it functions just like any other HD-DVR (eSATA only, and it takes over your internal drive).
If you only have a Genie with no clients installed there should be a $99 fee for it, but even on DirecTV's website it's not trying to enforce that right now (I logged out, tried to set up a new account and got through to where it was asking for my info...Genie + no clients/no additional receivers it does show $0).


----------



## dpeters11

Genies do have one difference, they accept more space on esata than hr2x


----------



## inazsully

That's certainly disappointing. I guess it made sense to me that "D" would have seen the light but apparently not yet. I don't care about the fee but everything else is a road block.


----------



## rvanderwerf

W00t sounds like its time to head to costco and place my dtv order!
When they call if they don't have hr44
I will to the reschedule trick until they do.



lawr1000 said:


> No just talked with tech about it. He had them on his truck. Initially he gave me a HR34 but after we talked a bit he realized I was interested in the HR44 and he asked if I wanted one.


----------



## Laxguy

inazsully said:


> That's certainly disappointing. I guess it made sense to me that "D" would have seen the light but apparently not yet. I don't care about the fee but everything else is a road block.


How big a road block? Do you just need more recording time, or are there other factors?


----------



## inazsully

Laxguy said:


> How big a road block? Do you just need more recording time, or are there other factors?


I have the 722 now which has a 500GB hard drive and three tuners (one being a OTA only which I use everyday). I also has a 1.5TB WD hard drive giving me 2TB of anytime usable space. I like to record entire seasons of certain TV shows like Merlin, Dr. Who, Revolution, Client List, Grey's Anatomy, The Good Wife, Touched, The following, plus a few others, and watch the entire season back to back on a wekend during the summer. I also have every Star Trek movies recorded in HD as well as specific concerts and Nature shows like Planet Earth etc. These are all stored on my EHD to be watched at my leisure. My 1.5TB EHD has 460GB available at this time. I could live without it but it does provide a nice stash for my video library. When "D" designed the new Genie HR34/44 they should have simply designed the EHD piggy back feature into it. "E" has it so it couldn't have been too difficult. I have to wonder how some decesions are reached at both "D" and "E". For instance why did "E" only design in 3 tuners for the tne Hopper? How hard would it have been to match "D"'s 5 tuners. Why does one company use eSATA and the other uses USB? Just to screw with the customer? I think so.


----------



## Laxguy

Doubt it! 

I suspect there are factors that inhibit either company to do what we want in all instances. Mileage varies: Except for a dozen or two of excellent movies I'll re-watch someday, I do little archiving. Oh, wait, I have all the Aerial America series.... I'd love the ability to slap an external HD and have it both additive as well as swappable. Sounds like you need it!


----------



## texasbrit

inazsully said:


> Yesterday at Costco I was told a couple of things by the "D"/Costco Rep I was unaware of. Perhaps someone here can confirm. The HR44 is USB compatible with a USB external hard drive hook up and not relegated to ESATA only. The HR44 will allow the external hard drive to work in conjunction with the HR44's internal hard drive making both usable at the same time (as opposed to using only one or the other). If you only have the HR44 installed and no clients there will be a $99 install fee even for new customers. Are all or any of these things true?


No, yet more misinformation. The people selling DirecTv at Costco don't work for DirecTV OR Costco, they are from an independent dealer. No, the HR44 won't accept a USB drive. No, the HR44 won't use both the internal and external drives at the same time. No, you don't necessarily get a $99 install fee. For many people, it has been zero.


----------



## inazsully

texasbrit said:


> No, yet more misinformation. The people selling DirecTv at Costco don't work for DirecTV OR Costco, they are from an independent dealer. No, the HR44 won't accept a USB drive. No, the HR44 won't use both the internal and external drives at the same time. No, you don't necessarily get a $99 install fee. For many people, it has been zero.


Thank you for the info. I see that you joined here on my birthday (not 2006) so you must be a good guy. Because I spend so much time on this and other forums I was pretty sure that this guy was wrong but I had to check just in case.


----------



## dpeters11

inazsully said:


> I have the 722 now which has a 500GB hard drive and three tuners (one being a OTA only which I use everyday). I also has a 1.5TB WD hard drive giving me 2TB of anytime usable space. I like to record entire seasons of certain TV shows like Merlin, Dr. Who, Revolution, Client List, Grey's Anatomy, The Good Wife, Touched, The following, plus a few others, and watch the entire season back to back on a wekend during the summer. I also have every Star Trek movies recorded in HD as well as specific concerts and Nature shows like Planet Earth etc. These are all stored on my EHD to be watched at my leisure. My 1.5TB EHD has 460GB available at this time. I could live without it but it does provide a nice stash for my video library. When "D" designed the new Genie HR34/44 they should have simply designed the EHD piggy back feature into it. "E" has it so it couldn't have been too difficult. I have to wonder how some decesions are reached at both "D" and "E". For instance why did "E" only design in 3 tuners for the tne Hopper? How hard would it have been to match "D"'s 5 tuners. Why does one company use eSATA and the other uses USB? Just to screw with the customer? I think so.


You can put as large of a esata drive or array as you want on the Genie, even if its 9TB. However, if the Genie goes bad and needs replaced, currently you lose your recordings.


----------



## steelgtr

So, "IF" I could keep my HR-20-700 (deactivated), could I still watch the recorded shows?


bob


----------



## carl6

steelgtr said:


> So, "IF" I could keep my HR-20-700 (deactivated), could I still watch the recorded shows?
> 
> bob


If you disconnect it from the satellite feed before you deactivate it, yes at least for some period of time. If it is connected at the time of deactivation then not at all. If you have a lot of recordings that are important, keep it active for a month or two while you watch them. Also, if your HR20 is leased, it will have to be returned to DirecTV upon deactivation (or you will be charged a non-return fee).


----------



## peds48

the HR20s are on DirecTV's "do not recover" list. but if a tech is doing the upgrade, he MUST take the receiver. This is one of those DirecTV policies that does not make sense


----------



## acostapimps

peds48 said:


> the HR20s are on DirecTV's "do not recover" list. but if a tech is doing the upgrade, he MUST take the receiver. This is one of those DirecTV policies that does not make sense


Might as well let him take it off your hands since you can't sell it, and reactivate at all.


----------



## steelgtr

acostapimps said:


> Might as well let him take it off your hands since you can't sell it, and reactivate at all.


Could I keep it active and pay the $5/mo until I was caught up?

No way to transfer recordings, I suppose?

bob


----------



## acostapimps

steelgtr said:


> Could I keep it active and pay the $5/mo until I was caught up?
> 
> No way to transfer recordings, I suppose?
> 
> bob


Yes you can, BTW is $6/month
But once you deactivate and since the HR20 is on Directv's non recover list, it will become useless after that which is why I made the comment before, if the tech comes and install your upgrade he might deactivate from your request and take it with.


----------



## cgking114

Is there anyone in the Charleston, SC area that knows if they are installing HR34's or HR44's here?


----------



## hdwannabee

Also interested to know if anyone has received HR44's in the Houston/Katy area yet. Waiting for the 44's to pull the free updrade (hopefully) trigger.


----------



## steelgtr

acostapimps said:


> Yes you can, BTW is $6/month
> But once you deactivate and since the HR20 is on Directv's non recover list, it will become useless after that which is why I made the comment before, if the tech comes and install your upgrade he might deactivate from your request and take it with.


So, it's a No to transferring recordings? How bout taking out the drive before they confiscate it? 

bob


----------



## Bill Broderick

steelgtr said:


> So, it's a No to transferring recordings? How bout taking out the drive before they confiscate it?


That won't work. The drive is logically tied to the DVR that it was in. It won't play on any other DVR.

You can try a combination of the two methodologies that were previously mentioned. You can tell DirecTV that you want to keep the HR-20 on your account. That way, the installe won't take it. Later, you can tell DirecTV that you want to drop the HR-20. At that time, they will tell you that you don't need to send it back because it is non-recoverable. You would then have some time to watch the shows that were previously recorded on it (provided you don't lose power).


----------



## gary245

I have a similar plan...
I have an install scheduled for Sunday, I've asked to keep the old & new receivers for a month to start building up new recordings on the genie, while watching the recordings on the old unit. 

It's only an extra $6 for another month to retain the older unit...

They were a little unhappy about my trying to keep an HR10-250 (in addition to my (2) HR-20s...).


----------



## RogerThornton

Gary,
I also have an HR10-250. I own it. Is your HR10-250 owned or leased?
Roger.


----------



## gary245

Owned. I suspect the rep said it would not
work because it can not use swm or share with the genie.
i suspect it'll be fine once i speak with the installer...


----------



## peds48

The only difference with the HR10, is that you can watch the recordings even after it has been deactivated, unlike the HR20


----------



## gary245

peds48 said:


> The only difference with the HR10, is that you can watch the recordings even after it has been deactivated, unlike the HR20


well, that and I think Directv may broadcast 1 channel in HD compatible with it (HD MPEG2, if that many)...


----------



## peds48

gary245 said:


> well, that and I think Directv may broadcast 1 channel in HD compatible with it (HD MPEG2, if that many)...


I was referring to RECORDINGS.... :bang


----------



## tonyd79

gary245 said:


> well, that and I think Directv may broadcast 1 channel in HD compatible with it (HD MPEG2, if that many)...


I think you are overestimating.


----------



## fl panthers

are 44s in palm beach co fl yet?


----------



## hahler2

I see solidsignal has changed from 2 weeks to get an HR44 to usually ships the same day. Does this mean national release is imminent?


----------



## acostapimps

Since I got a free Genie upgrade, I wasn't sure if they were available here in the northern part of Illinois, but I just confirmed it with the tech and my HR44 will be installed today.


----------



## caimakale

I just confirmed with a tech in Salt Lake City that HR44's are being installed in this market.


----------



## Freakyshiat

just ordered one from weaknees yesterday afternoon, got a shipment confirmation within 2 hours and UPS shows tracking activity.


----------



## RunnerFL

fl panthers said:


> are 44s in palm beach co fl yet?


Not yet


----------



## cnr1089

I just had to reschedule my appointment for this morning in Southern NH, no HR44 yet. They said 1 month! I rescheduled for 2.5 weeks.


----------



## dbpiv

I saw the question asked a couple of pages ago, but never saw an answer.

Anyone hear of the HR44 in the Atlanta area?

Thanks.


----------



## cavinny

peds48 said:


> I have a 5-21 install so I better reschedule. Is there a way to confirm for sure ahead of time?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, short of checking this site or others for updates.
Click to expand...

I have the Genie scheduled today in Southern CA. The installer just called with a ETA. I asked if he had the HR44. He told they had all HR44s now.


----------



## jordan34

cavinny said:


> I have the Genie scheduled today in Southern CA. The installer just called with a ETA. I asked if he had the HR44. He told they had all HR44s now.


Where in SoCal? I'm in Orange County and am thinking of signing up for Directv, but will only do so if I can get the HR44.


----------



## sbl

SolidSignal has shipped my HR44 - should be here next week.


----------



## Sixto

sbl said:


> SolidSignal has shipped my HR44 - should be here next week.


Good stuff, good luck. Awesome box.


----------



## taveanator

Might be a good idea to start an HR44 deployment thread - I'll see if I can start a thread that catches on....

*Edit - I just threw something quick and dirty together at this thread - fee free to choose your city if you already have an HR44.


----------



## linflas

Rolled the dice and called them this afternoon. Getting a Genie installed next Wednesday, $49.00 for the install and that is it. They will convert my Slimline to the new SWM system and I keep my HR20-700 and H21, replace the standard def DVR with the Genie. Now I just wait to see if I get lucky and get the HR44.


----------



## wco81

Are people encountering less resistance to getting the upgrades or do we still need to play the retention games?

Any program credits too?

I'm interested in the HR44 but I could save a lot of money in subscription fees by switching to Comcast. I'd probably have to make an WMC DVR to do it so there will be upfront costs but that computer will be mine to keep and will be able to use for a long time.


----------



## o7RAVENS

Waiting for the HR44 in the Baltimore area. Any news on this.


----------



## linflas

wco81 said:


> Are people encountering less resistance to getting the upgrades or do we still need to play the retention games?
> 
> Any program credits too?
> 
> I'm interested in the HR44 but I could save a lot of money in subscription fees by switching to Comcast. I'd probably have to make an WMC DVR to do it so there will be upfront costs but that computer will be mine to keep and will be able to use for a long time.


In my case all I did was call, explain that I was interested in the Genie and after verifying my account info she told me that there was an offer on my account and it would be just a $49.00 install fee. That includes a cinema connection kit and she did tell me there were programming offers on my account as well that all involved turning on things like HBO, Showtime etc that I was not really interested in.


----------



## Laxguy

linflas said:


> In my case all I did was call, explain that I was interested in the Genie and after verifying my account info she told me that there was an offer on my account and it would be just a $49.00 install fee. That includes a cinema connection kit and she did tell me there were programming offers on my account as well that all involved turning on things like HBO, Showtime etc that I was not really interested in.


Depending on where your Genie is installed, you may not need a CCK, but might as well get one anyway in case you move things around. (The Genie has built in internet connectio.)


----------



## prefabsprouter

I live in San Francisco and I had scheduled for a technician to install the HR44 this morning. I clearly told the dispatcher a couple of days earlier that I wanted the HR44, but when the technician called me 30 minutes before his arrival, I asked him, to make sure, that he was bringing the HR 44. To my surprise he said he was planning on installing the HR34 at my place. Needless to say I cancelled the appointment. He said there are no HR44 being installed in SF at this time BUT they will be receiving them in about two weeks. Can't wait until then! Almost there, folks!


----------



## whorne

The HR44 is definitely here in the Detroit area. I have had two Multiband installers at my house over the last week and both had HR44's on their trucks. One of the guys told me that was all he had on his truck now.


----------



## Crow159

o7RAVENS said:


> Waiting for the HR44 in the Baltimore area. Any news on this.


I have an appointment for my Genie on the 8th. I'll let you know what I get.


----------



## kosh56

Just got an HR44 installed in the Chicagoland area. The installer said they aren't installing anymore HR34s.


----------



## sbl

My HR44-500 from SolidSignal showed up today and I swapped out an HR21-700 for it. I know everyone said the 44 was fast, but I was not prepared for just how fast it was! Not just in operation, but boot time, firmware download and speed in populating the guide. I am very pleased so far! I hooked up a 2TB WD EURS drive by eSATA and it's working fine.


----------



## Speedracer007

First post -- looking for help.

So I currently have 3 TVs, no DVRs yet (Boxes are H20, H21 & H21). (Will be glad to get rid of the H20.)

Decided I wanted to join the DVR community so I called D* and was told I could get the GENIE for no charge, may be a HR34 or HR44. So of course after doing a little reading up I want the HR44. Has anyone gotten one installed in the Huntsville AL area?

I have a question on the clients. The CSR said I could keep the 2 H21s or swap them out for clients (C31s or c41s) and the system would operate the same. Is that true? What are the pluses/minuses?


----------



## dpeters11

Technically not the same. The H21s would have access to the genie playlist, but not have live TV trickplay (pause/rewind) or access to the Genies history, todo list etc.


----------



## dpeters11

Minuses of clients is that watching live TV uses a tuner from the genie, and if you ever do have a genie hardware issue, the clients cannot operate at all without the genie.


----------



## linflas

No HR44 for me in Manassas, VA. The installer said they were told still 2 to 3 weeks out and offered me the option to cancel the install. I went ahead with the install of the HR34 as I had already taken the time off.


----------



## Speedracer007

Called the local D* installer here in Huntsville Alabama and got connected to the warehouse manager. She told me that all they had were HR44 Genies. She also told me that when I call D* to get my upgrade, to have them add a note to the order to have the Tech call 1 day prior to the install. That way I can ask the Tech to make sure he grabs a HR44 for my install (just in case a couple of HR34s show up in the warehouse). 

Now I just need to call D* and work out my best deal!!!

Anyone get D* to include the Genie Go for free? Seems like most of that functionality is built into the Dish Hopper so I plan to use that for leverage in my negotiations.


----------



## gdn

I've been with D* for many years and it's been quite a few since I did any upgrades, my dish has some rust on it (and my receivers have been telling me they haven't received any guide data a lot - may be a separate issue) and I don't have SWM yet, so all of that will get replaced, basically upgrading the whole system. I'm using MRV today over Ethernet today and know that will move to coax. 

So it boils down to what do I use in my second room along with the Genie when upgrading. I've seen the question about speed of keeping an HR24 with the HR44 vs the C41, but my DVR's are older - I've got an HR21 and an HR22 - one of them would be replaced with the HR44 and I'd potentially keep the other or replace with C31/C41. Aside from 7 tuners vs 5 and not worrying about all of my recordings being on a single drive - which is going to be faster - the HR21/22 or the C41 client, when viewing and playing from the Genie?

The dog slowness of the two current DVR's now is just about the end for me - so the upgrade will be most welcomed.


----------



## RAD

gdn said:


> Aside from 7 tuners vs 5 and not worrying about all of my recordings being on a single drive - which is going to be faster - the HR21/22 or the C41 client, when viewing and playing from the Genie?


A one hour program is still going to take 1 hour to play on a C41 :icon_cool

OK, sorry had to say that. HR44/C41 vs HR21/HR22/HR23, I say you'll be happy with the HR44/C41 performance. Yes, if you hold down the page down button on the remote while in the guide or playlist it might pause for a fraction of a second every now and then but still faster then the DVR's you have now.


----------



## Midnight Rain

Hello, I just wanted to let everyone know that yesterday Directv installed the a HR44 in my home. I live in Anderson, South Carolina so if any one lives in this area, they here now.


----------



## acostapimps

Just got an HR44 installed in the Chicagoland area. The installer said they aren't installing anymore HR34s.

I also just got installed a few days ago just north of the Chicago area, I thought they would install HR34's (which i thought i would get) but every tech in this area are installing HR44's unless they exhaust and run out of stock.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## west99999

Speedracer007 said:


> She also told me that when I call D* to get my upgrade, to have them add a note to the order to have the Tech call 1 day prior to the install. That way I can ask the Tech to make sure he grabs a HR44 for my install (just in case a couple of HR34s show up in the warehouse).


Notes on work order are seen by no one until the tech is en route to your home. He could be 5 minutes away when that happens


----------



## Speedracer007

west99999 said:


> Notes on work order are seen by no one until the tech is en route to your home. He could be 5 minutes away when that happens


Well, hoping that what the warehouse manager told me was correct that all they have in the warehouse is HR-44s. Installation is all set up for Monday morning so we will see how it goes.


----------



## peds48

Notes on work order are seen by no one until the tech is en route to your home. He could be 5 minutes away when that happens


^^^^^yep, very true^^^^


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## o7RAVENS

Crow159 said:


> I have an appointment for my Genie on the 8th. I'll let you know what I get.


Thanks godfather , I'm trying to hold out for the HR44.


----------



## Crow159

o7RAVENS said:


> Thanks godfather , I'm trying to hold out for the HR44.


I'm hoping it's an HR44, but I'll be just as happy with an HR34. I can't complain, it was free. 

Besides, it will be loads better than the HR21-100 I'm currently using in the basement. That one is really slow for me.


----------



## peds48

I'm hoping it's an HR44, but I'll be just as happy with an HR34. I can't complain, it was free. 

Besides, it will be loads better than the HR21-100 I'm currently using in the basement. That one is really slow for me.


Only if everybody thought the same way as you, it would be wonderful 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## kyleh

Just an update for those in the Louisville, KY area. My installation was scheduled for today but the installer called on his way and said he just saw that I had requested an HR44. He said they didn't have any and that they couldn't even order them yet. He also said that it might be a couple weeks, but that is also what he was told a couple weeks ago. I talked to the installer's dispatch office and told them to call me to reschedule as soon as the units are available. I hope they pull through on that.


----------



## cgking114

Getting my upgrade today. Tech called and I asked him what he had and he said a HR44! I am in the Charleston, SC market.


----------



## jchall30

I am Winchester, KY and got a HR44 installed last Saturday. Installer said they don't have HR34's any longer.


----------



## kyleh

jchall30 said:


> I am Winchester, KY and got a HR44 installed last Saturday. Installer said they don't have HR34's any longer.


I guess that could be good news for me. At least they are installing nearby.


----------



## o7RAVENS

How do you know what company is installing your free HD 44 (crazy me ) ?


----------



## Crow159

Installation is done, the Tech had some problems with activating the new receiver but it's on now. They also didn't supply him with the Genie-go that I was supposed to get so he's going to get one and come back around 4 to hook that up.

I was given an HR34, but it is really fast to me (coming from an HR21). The tech told me that they have HR44's in the warehouse but are not allowed to use them yet. He said that the Baltimore market should have them starting at the end of summer.


----------



## rvanderwerf

Just got a hr44 in round rock, tx. Seems pretty fast!The only bummer is no netflix so I'll have to get another device for that. Tech said they ran out of hr34 and are only giving out 44s now.


----------



## RAD

rvanderwerf said:


> Just got a hr44 in round rock, tx. Seems pretty fast!The only bummer is no netflix so I'll have to get another device for that. Tech said they ran out of hr34 and are only giving out 44s now.


Have you checked out Playon.TV? While it's only a SD video you could play NetFlix via your HR44 and any clients that are attached to it.


----------



## hdwannabee

rvanderwerf said:


> Just got a hr44 in round rock, tx. Seems pretty fast!The only bummer is no netflix so I'll have to get another device for that. Tech said they ran out of hr34 and are only giving out 44s now.


OK. That is not too far from Katy! Anyone know who the installer would be in Katy, TX? Perhaps I can give them a call to see if they have the 44s yet.


----------



## rvanderwerf

I would think Katy would be considered houston no?


----------



## rvanderwerf

RAD said:


> Have you checked out Playon.TV? While it's only a SD video you could play NetFlix via your HR44 and any clients that are attached to it.


Tried it when it first came out, but no HD on netflix doesn't work for me. Tech said they see netflix as competition and wouldn't put it on. Im looking at a mk80x android stick or set top or just a better blu ray player with it.


----------



## steelgtr

I like my WDTV LIve Plus. Plays everything I throw at it.

bob


----------



## goinsleeper

I went the Logitech Revue route and love it. I believe they are discontinued at this point though. Only thing I haven't been impressed by was the HDMI passthrough. It worked with everything except my HR24-200. I was only using it to cut back on HDMI cables (even though I have plenty) so it wasn't really a big deal. Haven't found a service I care to use that it doesn't run. The RF full-keyboard remote is pretty nice too.


----------



## DirecTech253

I didn't read all the comments but from what I saw most are incorrect. 41's have ability to connect through wireless bridge to 44's. Not only coax


----------



## hdwannabee

rvanderwerf said:


> I would think Katy would be considered houston no?


I would assume it would be the same installer as Houston. Anyone know if the HR44s are in Houston yet, or who the installer here is?

Thanks!


----------



## Speedracer007

HR44-700 installed today with 2 C-41 clients in Huntsville Alabama. I agree with the other comments - fast fast fast. Guide scrolls instantly, at first I thought it wasn't working it was moving so quickly.

I wasn't sure it was going to happen today, but I now watching my first recording. Install was scheduled for the morning, from 8 - 12. At 10:30 the Tech called and said he had one more stop, but would get here my 12. At 12:45 he called and said he was not sure how much longer he would be but he would definitely install it today. At 3:00 I called DirecTV to complain. After telling them I had my doubts the install would happen today and that I could not take another day off from work for this they credited my account $50 because my install window was missed. About 10 minutes later the Tech called and said he was on his way. Got here around 3:45 and was here until about 7:30. 

I like the new RC71 remote. The controls for the DVR seem more natural than their location on the old remote. Tech did not program the remotes for the 2 clients. He said he had had too many problems doing that prior to the clients getting fully set up and said it was best to wait a day. However he did give me 2 new RC65 remotes to use in the meantime.


----------



## RAD

DirecTech253 said:


> I didn't read all the comments but from what I saw most are incorrect. 41's have ability to connect through wireless bridge to 44's. Not only coax


Incorrect, the C41's connect only via coax. There is a rumor that there might be a wireless client in the future but not now.


----------



## Laxguy

Right. I have a C41 and it connects only via coax.


----------



## mark_winn

HR44 installed yesterday here in the Detroit area. I have a total of 5 DVRs. The installer also changed out 3 others (HR20,HR21 and. HR22) with new HR24's. This was all done on the PP upgrade. Only issue was the installer had no RC71 remotes. Odd, but one quick call to DTV and one is being overnighted to me. So far very happy. The HR44 is rocket fast !


----------



## c073186

mark_winn said:


> HR44 installed yesterday here in the Detroit area. I have a total of 5 DVRs. The installer also changed out 3 others (HR20,HR21 and. HR22) with new HR24's. This was all done on the PP upgrade. Only issue was the installer had no RC71 remotes. Odd, but one quick call to DTV and one is being overnighted to me. So far very happy. The HR44 is rocket fast !


When you say covered under the PP upgrade, that means you did not have to pay anything (maybe less installation fee)? I ask because I am in a similar situation and have two HR-21 and want to add an HR-44 (when available). I've called a few times to DirecTV and they seem to want to give me a Genie and two clients, as opposed to a Genie and two new standalone DVR's. I'd much rather have the HR-2x's upgraded so I can have 9 tuners in the end... but it didn't sound like they could do that for me. I am also on the protection plan, what do I need to say in order to get an upgrade like yours?

For some reason I felt like DirecTV was telling me they couldn't specifically upgrade an HR-21 to HR-24, but isn't the capacity of those different? I would think that if the capacity of the 24 is more than the 21, that is a justifiable reason to want a specific model.


----------



## Mike Greer

c073186 said:


> When you say covered under the PP upgrade, that means you did not have to pay anything (maybe less installation fee)? I ask because I am in a similar situation and have two HR-21 and want to add an HR-44 (when available). I've called a few times to DirecTV and they seem to want to give me a Genie and two clients, as opposed to a Genie and two new standalone DVR's. I'd much rather have the HR-2x's upgraded so I can have 9 tuners in the end... but it didn't sound like they could do that for me. I am also on the protection plan, what do I need to say in order to get an upgrade like yours?
> 
> For some reason I felt like DirecTV was telling me they couldn't specifically upgrade an HR-21 to HR-24, but isn't the capacity of those different? I would think that if the capacity of the 24 is more than the 21, that is a justifiable reason to want a specific model.


Sadly DirecTV considers the HR21/22/23/24 to be the same. They are not but that is their policy and because they make the rules we just have to live with it.


----------



## Phil17108

We had a free upgrade yesterday 6/10/13, I expected a hr34, got the hr44. I have not paid for a DVR for ever, the last one was the hr10-250. The free part is because we have the protection plan, the cheapest one direcTV has. There was no fee of any kind, just the 2 year contract. The HR44 is fast and so is the c41. We have a 23 & 24 hr's on the same whole home and the 44 has the speed of the whole deal up. The 44 is in the souther California now.


----------



## TAnsley

rvanderwerf said:


> Just got a hr44 in round rock, tx. Seems pretty fast!The only bummer is no netflix so I'll have to get another device for that. Tech said they ran out of hr34 and are only giving out 44s now.


AWESOME! I have been waiting for this before I put in my order.

Thanks!


----------



## taveanator

For anyone in the New Orleans area I just spoke with a tech and all he has deployed are HR44's for the past week or so. I had to trim some trees before he'd come back and put the dish up though.


----------



## pblhd

I live in Mass. and tried to get a HR44 over the weekend, they only had HR34s and claimed to only have just heard of them but knew nothing more about them. Anyone in Mass get a HR44 yet? I'm in the central part ...


----------



## upgrade lately?

Another HR44 install here in the Detroit area. Loving it so far. Also got 3 C41's.


----------



## k_yarina

HR44 in Upper Michigan last Saturday, after rescheduling from two weeks earlier since the installer only had HR34s (he strongly encouraged waiting, which I planned to do anyway). This time he only had HR44s on the truck. Replaced an HR21 and HR20, with a C41 on the second set replacing the HR20. The C41 got compatibility errors with the older 37" Olevia with HDMI (the HR20 didn't have any problems), but works fine and the wife is happy with component video. No HDMI problems with a Visio E552VL.

Fast! No time for coffee breaks between remote button presses like the 2x's.

Kirk


----------



## ljsss

I just called and this evening and was offered a genie for free with a $49 install fee if I signed up for 2 more years. The install is supposed to be tomorrow afternoon! Just FYI, I was also offered $30 off per month for 12 months and Sunday ticket (which I declined) and all movie channels free for 2 months. The DirecTV rep was very nice.

I live in Birmingham, AL (actually Trussville). I plan on calling the install company tomorrow morning to see if they have HR44s or HR34s. I will reschedule if they only have HR34s.

I will update tomorrow with more info.


----------



## acostapimps

Mike Greer said:


> Sadly DirecTV considers the HR21/22/23/24 to be the same. They are not but that is their policy and because they make the rules we just have to live with it.


Not always the case when you have installers bring new equipment, but it varies by state and availability, now if it was self installed and they ship you a HR2x then it could be a luck of the draw.


----------



## harperhometheater

...Just FYI, I was also offered $30 off per month for 12 months and Sunday ticket (which I declined) and all movie channels free for 2 months. The DirecTV rep was very nice...


Why on earth would you decline when it's free?


----------



## Mike Greer

acostapimps said:


> Not always the case when you have installers bring new equipment, but it varies by state and availability, now if it was self installed and they ship you a HR2x then it could be a luck of the draw.


I'm not sure what you mean? When an installer supplies the receiver it still comes down to what they happen to have. The only way you have any say is to send the installer packing if he/she doesn't have what you want. Still doesn't change the fact that DirecTV considers the HR21/22/23 and 24 to be the same.


----------



## mark_winn

c073186 said:


> HR44 installed yesterday here in the Detroit area. I have a total of 5 DVRs. The installer also changed out 3 others (HR20,HR21 and. HR22) with new HR24's. This was all done on the PP upgrade. Only issue was the installer had no RC71 remotes. Odd, but one quick call to DTV and one is being overnighted to me. So far very happy. The HR44 is rocket fast !
> 
> 
> 
> When you say covered under the PP upgrade, that means you did not have to pay anything (maybe less installation fee)? I ask because I am in a similar situation and have two HR-21 and want to add an HR-44 (when available). I've called a few times to DirecTV and they seem to want to give me a Genie and two clients, as opposed to a Genie and two new standalone DVR's. I'd much rather have the HR-2x's upgraded so I can have 9 tuners in the end... but it didn't sound like they could do that for me. I am also on the protection plan, what do I need to say in order to get an upgrade like yours? For some reason I felt like DirecTV was telling me they couldn't specifically upgrade an HR-21 to HR-24, but isn't the capacity of those different? I would think that if the capacity of the 24 is more than the 21, that is a justifiable reason to want a specific model.
Click to expand...

I already had 5 active DVR's. The extra upgrades were a result of the installer. He told me he had to either use the HR24's on his truck or he would have to pay an extra charge because he had them too long. If you go with the Genie just request to the installer to also change out your existing units also. I actually had almost the same thing happen a couple of years ago on a service call. The installer has swapped out a couple of older receivers with the latest at the time. Hope it works out.


----------



## acostapimps

Mike Greer said:


> I'm not sure what you mean? When an installer supplies the receiver it still comes down to what they happen to have. The only way you have any say is to send the installer packing if he/she doesn't have what you want. Still doesn't change the fact that DirecTV considers the HR21/22/23 and 24 to be the same.


Thats why I said it varies by state and availability, not all techs carry newer equipment but if they do (which is better to confirm if the tech calls before the install time window) Is most likely you get those installed, But of course Directv reps won't know for sure or guarantee anything even if they put a note on the work order.


----------



## xceebeex

I have been debating on if I should call and try and upgrade to the Genie, but at this point I want to make sure I get the HR44 instead of the HR34. So far I haven't seen anyone say anything about the Binghamton, NY area and I hate to be the guy that calls and schedules and then reschedules until a HR44 is available. Right now, most of my discounts are finishing up and I have been out of contract for a while now so I would hope I could get some hefty discounts.

Anyone know if these are in the Binghamton, NY area yet?


----------



## CM Chuck

Hi. I signed up for D* last week as a new customer hoping to get the HR44 (and 1 Mini Client). When the installer called today with his ETA I asked him about the HR44 and said the warehouse only has 34's still. I told him to cancel. I explained that I'm a techie type and that I want the best. He was totally understanding and said try again in a month. He said he was with DirectSAT. I'm in the Northwood (Toledo), Ohio area.


----------



## ljsss

The installer came and it was an HR44. Woo hoo! He said they didn't have any more HR34s. Again, I am in Birmingham, AL.

BTW, I declined Sunday ticket because he offered the movie channels instead when I told him I was not a pro football fan.

This has been a good experience all the way around.

One more thing - I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who takes their time to post on these forums. It is great to be able to come here and get all the information that I need so I can be an informed consumer before I call DTV.


----------



## IndyLions

I had roof work done and I need to have DirecTV come out and realign my dish. I thought this would be a great time to get an update to the HR44.

I am a 15 year customer and haven't upgraded in a few years. I do not have the Protection Plan.

What is the recommended process for calling/scheduling/arranging an upgrade? I'm thinking about an HR44, two C41s and a terrestrial tuner. I'm not looking for a free upgrade - but I'd really prefer not to pay full price either. And of course the last thing is I want to make sure I get HR44s and not HR34s.

Any suggestions? I live in the greater Indianapolis area.

Thanks.


----------



## I WANT MORE

How do you connect the AM 21 to the HR 44? I am replacing an HR 34 which has a different power supply. The jumper cable between the two doesn't (44 & 21) work.


----------



## RAD

I WANT MORE said:


> How do you connect the AM 21 to the HR 44? I am replacing an HR 34 which has a different power supply. The jumper cable between the two doesn't (44 & 21) work.


You just connect the USB cable between the AM21 and HR44 and then use two seperate AC connections. The problem is you'll need to dig up a power cord from somewhere for the AM21 since it normally would expect to be able to use the power cord that used to go to the STB you're connecting to. Since you're replacing a HR34 you can just use the power cord from that box.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Perfect thanks. Thought so, but didn't want to blow something up.


----------



## taveanator

harperhometheater said:


> Why on earth would you decline when it's free?


I actually did the same thing after I read about some bad tales of users having trouble forgetting to cancel the service once it auto-renews next season.


----------



## MysteryMan

IndyLions said:


> I had roof work done and I need to have DirecTV come out and realign my dish. I thought this would be a great time to get an update to the HR44.
> 
> I am a 15 year customer and haven't upgraded in a few years. I do not have the Protection Plan.
> 
> What is the recommended process for calling/scheduling/arranging an upgrade? I'm thinking about an HR44, two C41s and a terrestrial tuner. I'm not looking for a free upgrade - but I'd really prefer not to pay full price either. And of course the last thing is I want to make sure I get HR44s and not HR34s.
> 
> Any suggestions? I live in the greater Indianapolis area.
> 
> Thanks.


The only sure way if getting the model HD DVR you want is by purchasing one from Solid Signal or WeaKnees. Otherwise you'll get what the tech has on his truck


----------



## IndyLions

IndyLions said:


> I had roof work done and I need to have DirecTV come out and realign my dish. I thought this would be a great time to get an update to the HR44.
> 
> I am a 15 year customer and haven't upgraded in a few years. I do not have the Protection Plan.
> 
> What is the recommended process for calling/scheduling/arranging an upgrade? I'm thinking about an HR44, two C41s and a terrestrial tuner. I'm not looking for a free upgrade - but I'd really prefer not to pay full price either. And of course the last thing is I want to make sure I get HR44s and not HR34s.
> 
> Any suggestions? I live in the greater Indianapolis area.
> 
> Thanks.


No luck. Global Sky showed up today, and they are not installing HR44's yet in the greater Indianapolis, IN area. So I had them cancel the upgrade and just re-align my dish to get my old slow HR20 back up and running again. Global Sky was professional and apologetic - so I'll check back with them periodically. Hopefully I can upgrade prior to football season.


----------



## TAnsley

So, placed my order on Friday! Install this coming Friday. Can't wait.

Ordered Genie (indications are that the HR44 is now here in the Austin DMA) with 1x Genie "mini" (that is what they call them now). I am keeping my HR24 as "insurance" just in case the Genie goes down (don't like the single point of failure :nono2: )

So, that drops out my two HR20 units, resulting in going from 6 tuners (3x HDDVRs) to 7 tuners (Genie + HR24)...sweet!

With Install and CCK-Wired, I walked out for $99.

Now I have a lot of TV to watch to clear out the two HR20s :grin:

Thanks rvanderwerf for the update on HR44 availability in Austin!

Also, purchased a new external RAID enclosure (Vantec NST-400MX) and 2x 2TB SATA drives (WD20EURS)...again, don't like the single point of failure of the single drive. Will provide impressions on this setup once it is installed.

Looking forward to having PIP for this coming NFL season! :joy:


----------



## iceturkee

question for those of you who have taken advantage of a free hd dvr upgrade because you have protection plan. what are they offering you and what are you taking? i'm thinking if they offered an hr 44 with client, i might take it to extend my contract.


----------



## MysteryMan

iceturkee said:


> question for those of you who have taken advantage of a free hd dvr upgrade because you have protection plan. what are they offering you and what are you taking? i'm thinking if they offered an hr 44 with client, i might take it to extend my contract.


As posted before by others and myself the only sure way of getting the model HD DVR you want is by going through Solid Signal or WeaKnees. Otherwise you'll get what the tech has on his truck.


----------



## kyleh

MysteryMan said:


> As posted before by others and myself the only sure way of getting the model HD DVR you want is by going through Solid Signal or WeaKnees. Otherwise you'll get what the tech has on his truck.


That's why you should be sure to let the installer know that you want to delay your installation until the HR44 comes to your area. If you call DirecTV they can add a note that your tech should read before the installation.


----------



## MysteryMan

kyleh said:


> That's why you should be sure to let the installer know that you want to delay your installation until the HR44 comes to your area. If you call DirecTV they can add a note that your tech should read before the installation.


You can delay a service call till kingdom come. It will not guarantee you getting the model receiver you want. You'll get what the tech has on his truck. Again, the only "sure" way of getting the model HD DVR you want is by going through Solid Signal or WeaKnees.


----------



## kyleh

MysteryMan said:


> You can delay a service call till kingdom come. It will not guarantee you getting the model receiver you want. You'll get what the tech has on his truck. Again, the only "sure" way of getting the model HD DVR you want is by going through Solid Signal or WeaKnees.


Actually if you delay the service until the model comes in then you will guarantee what you get...


----------



## MysteryMan

kyleh said:


> Actually if you delay the service until the model comes in then you will guarantee what you get...


DirecTV "does not" guarantee model numbers regardless if they are available in your area. Go to DirecTV's website. Look up the Genie under equipment and receivers. Fine print under picture of Genie receiver clearly states "Model HR34 pictured above. Your actual HD DVR may vary". Now, what part of that don't you understand?


----------



## tonyd79

DirecTV "does not" guarantee model numbers regardless if they are available in your area. Go to DirecTV's website. Look up the Genie under equipment and receivers. Fine print under picture of Genie receiver clearly states "Model HR34 pictured above. Your actual HD DVR may vary". Now, what part of that don't you understand?


All true but in the case of the genie, it appears that the 34s are drying up and the 44 is taking over so delay appears to be a reasonable tactic this time around. 

You are correct in the general sense. The genie appears to have some special conditions surrounding it.


----------



## kyleh

tonyd79 said:


> All true but in the case of the genie, it appears that the 34s are drying up and the 44 is taking over so delay appears to be a reasonable tactic this time around.
> 
> You are correct in the general sense. The genie appears to have some special conditions surrounding it.


Exactly, the "Genie" can refer to any iteration of their multi-room DVR but you can guarantee yourself a newer model by only letting the tech install when they have the new equipment. I think that's pretty clear.


----------



## maerativo

Over four weeks ago I called my local installer (the one and only in my area) and inquired about the HR44 availability. He stated that he had not seen any, but would email D* to find out when he would be able to get some for installation. Called him back three days ago and he stated that he had not received a response from D*. Does anyone know if installers get any info on the availability of HR44's to their service area? Or is this another state secret that D* keeps to itself? BTW, I'm in N. California, east of Ukiah. Thanks.


----------



## inkahauts

Exactly, the "Genie" can refer to any iteration of their multi-room DVR but you can guarantee yourself a newer model by only letting the tech install when they have the new equipment. I think that's pretty clear.


You are assuming they will never be shipped any hr34s again, even refurbish ones that I fully expect to happen in some markets (all) over time... HR34 will always be a chance till they are removed from recovery. Yes, a small chance, but still a chance none the less.


----------



## tonyd79

inkahauts said:


> You are assuming they will never be shipped any hr34s again, even refurbish ones that I fully expect to happen in some markets (all) over time... HR34 will always be a chance till they are removed from recovery. Yes, a small chance, but still a chance none the less.


What are the numbers of 34s? Have to be pretty small. They hardly rolled out the Genie completely before they jumped to 44?

Serious question. Dies anybody know?


----------



## inkahauts

Well, that's why I said at least some markets, but who knows about all markets.... It has been out for more than a year though, so that's a lot of time... They could decide to only use refurb hr34s in markets near refurb centers to cut shipping costs from there. Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## o7RAVENS

I see where people call the installer and ask if they have the HR44 and if they do not they choose to wait, my question is how do you find out who your installer is ?


----------



## peds48

I see where people call the installer and ask if they have the HR44 and if they do not they choose to wait, my question is how do you find out who your installer is ?


you would need to wait until the morning of your appointment where the tech is supposed to call to give an idea when he is coming to your house. There is no way to find out who will be your tech sooner.


----------



## Gocanes

I took a chance and got an HR44 in Miami/Ft. Lauderdale market. It is being installed right now. I called for an upgrade and just had the customer service agent plaster the notes with requests for the HR44. He told me that they couldn't guarantee it but I scheduled the install because my wife was tired of running out of space and conflicts on our HR20 & HR21.


----------



## lucky13

Successful installation of the Genie yesterday.

Purchased an HR44-500 from Solid Signal.
Called for install (Protection Plan), and swapped a dead HR20-700 for an HR24-100, and an H21 for a C41 (was over the tuner limit)
CSR asked why I didn't order the Genie as a free upgrade; I said I wanted to get a 44. Asked if there were any credits for a customer of my good standing, and got $240. Not all that I paid the the Genie, but enough to keep me happy.

Flawless quick install yesterday; one hiccup that was my fault.
I had already shut down one receiver on a DVR to get to 16 tuners. Showed the installer how I wanted the boxes split between the splitters to keep 8 tuners on each. He was done in under 90 minutes, including 20 minutes trying to set up multiple remotes. I don't think he realized that the older remotes wouldn't work on RF with the 44. He had never installed a 44 before; he said he was jealous, and they wouldn't be in the DC area for a while. Sounded to me like he meant months, not weeks. He left me the deactivated HR20 and H21, plus a no-longer-needed DECA module.

I now have quite the collection of legacy and soon-to-be obsolete equipment: a couple of dishes, some Hughes receivers, a first-gen TiVo (not DirecTV), a Sammy 1G DTV DVR, and a barrel full of BBCs. Plus extra DirecTV remotes--24,34,65. I should post pictures some day.

The customer-induced hiccup: Before the installer left, I checked the other receivers to make sure nothing was taken off line, but I missed the TV in the family room. TV was on and I thought Mrs. Lucky was watching, but the picture was already frozen. Called back, then got a return call from DirecTV and finally from the dispatcher. I told him it wasn't the installer's fault--I had told the tech that everything else was working and it was OK for him to go. Dispatch said the tech wouldn't get in any trouble. Tech came back in the afternoon with a big smile, said not to worry about it, and was done in 15 minutes.


----------



## maerativo

In order to find my local installer I looked in the yellow pages. Called and confirmed that he was the installer in my area. I live in a rural area with only one installer for the whole county.


----------



## Slackjaw747

Just ordered DTV through Centurylink. Of course the sales person knew nothing about the HR44 so had to put me on hold when I said I would only be interested if they were available, otherwise I would wait. She came back and said they were surprised a customer even knew about it, had a chuckle, and said they are no longer sending out the old units (HR34). They said I would get an HR44 with 100% certainty. We shall see... my install is scheduled for the 24th. I am in the Seattle area...


----------



## TedfromHR

Just had an HR44/C41 installed in pickens county in Upstate South Carolina. Man I Can't believe how samll, and fast they are.


----------



## o7RAVENS

Thanks for the information guys, I'm waiting for the HR 44 to hit Maryland, Baltimore city to be exact. If anyone gets an install here please let us know.


----------



## cnr1089

I have an install this morning in Southern NH (Multiband is the installer). I talked to the call center (when they called to confirm the apt this morning). I asked if they confirm what they were installing. They mention some hardware name I didn’t understand (it wasn’t Genie or HR-XX). So I said, I want to make sure it was an HR-44 and not an HR34. She typed for a few minutes and than said “Yes, I can confirm it is an HR-44”. I sort of wish I didn’t mention HR-44 and just made her confirm the actual box. I should know in less then 3 hours.


----------



## Crow159

o7RAVENS said:


> Thanks for the information guys, I'm waiting for the HR 44 to hit Maryland, Baltimore city to be exact. If anyone gets an install here please let us know.


During my recent HR34 Genie install, the tech told me the HR44 wouldn't be available in Baltimore until the end of summer. Don't know how accurate that is but that's what I was told.


----------



## cnr1089

Ok, so they came to install the HR44 this morning (apparently it isn’t rolled out in NH yet, but they had one from the factory and they had someone that was trained on them). Unfortunately the first box was having trouble keeping a signal (other boxes did not), so they went out to try and find another...

.Got the Genie Go (which is the only thing currently setup right now, as they go to get another HR44) and I am not impressed with the quality at all (or lack LiveTV ability, or iPad support), so I am going to get a Slingbox. Would be nice if Genie Go was actually an interesting product, rather then an afterthought.


----------



## djousma

HR44 installed here in Grand Rapids, Michigan today. Multiband tech told me thats all they are installing. No HR34's to be seen.


----------



## RAD

cnr1089 said:


> .Got the Genie Go (which is the only thing currently setup right now, as they go to get another HR44) and I am not impressed with the quality at all (or lack LiveTV ability, or iPad support), so I am going to get a Slingbox. Would be nice if Genie Go was actually an interesting product, rather then an afterthought.


Except for the iPhone app's menus rendering IMHO you wouldn't see any difference in the PQ even if there was a native app. Remember the GenieGo hardware transcodes only one file, something that is playable across all devices, and tried to keep the file size small to reduce storage needs.


----------



## cnr1089

RAD said:


> Except for the iPhone app's menus rendering IMHO you wouldn't see any difference in the PQ even if there was a native app. Remember the GenieGo hardware transcodes only one file, something that is playable across all devices, and tried to keep the file size small to reduce storage needs.


Well, it really shows how much DirectTV cares about the Genie Go, honestly, the fact that there isn't a native application. I am a developer, it isn't that had to whip up an iPad version of an existing application. That being said, it is the video quality I am most disappointed in. I didn't get it so I can actually take things on the go, I got it so I could watch shows from my home office (on my iPad or computer), as it doesn't make sense to have a receiver when I don't have a tv in there. When I am streaming live, it would be nice if it were higher quality. I ordered a Sling 350 which will do the trick for me, but that was part of the reason I stayed with DirectTV over Dish, they said they had similar features (I knew that the CSR didn't really know what those features meant/where).

Either way HR-44 installed and working in NH. Unfortunately I got a in-compatible SATA external enclosure (since the upright ones wouldn't fit where I have my receiver) so I have to order a different one (my fault).

So now I have an HR-24 (bedroom), an HR-44 (living room), and an Genie Mini (41) (basement) installed. I would love to move the bedroom to a mini, but we have shows we record that we don't want the other DVRs seeing (Showing a title that says the title isn't shown is just as bad, IMHO). When we have guests come over, it screams "we have porn recorded, lots of it!", which is sort of lame...oh well.


----------



## RAD

cnr1089 said:


> Well, it really shows how much DirectTV cares about the Genie Go, honestly, the fact that there isn't a native application. I am a developer, it isn't that had to whip up an iPad version of an existing application. That being said, it is the video quality I am most disappointed in. I didn't get it so I can actually take things on the go, I got it so I could watch shows from my home office (on my iPad or computer), as it doesn't make sense to have a receiver when I don't have a tv in there. When I am streaming live, it would be nice if it were higher quality. I ordered a Sling 350 which will do the trick for me, but that was part of the reason I stayed with DirectTV over Dish, they said they had similar features (I knew that the CSR didn't really know what those features meant/where).


If that's your requirements then yep GenieGo isn't a good fit for you. When GenieGo first came out there wasn't even a streaming option available, it was added later. Sling would be a better solution for you since Sling will dynamically adjust the bandwidth needs to fit what's available where GenieGo just transcodes at the one setting for maximizing compression to generate small files.

I take it the channels you want to watch live aren't in the live TV channels available in the DIRECTV iPad app then?


----------



## cnr1089

RAD said:


> If that's your requirements then yep GenieGo isn't a good fit for you. When GenieGo first came out there wasn't even a streaming option available, it was added later. Sling would be a better solution for you since Sling will dynamically adjust the bandwidth needs to fit what's available where GenieGo just transcodes at the one setting for maximizing compression to generate small files.
> 
> I take it the channels you want to watch live aren't in the live TV channels available in the DIRECTV iPad app then?


Yes. The sling will give me what I want (watching recordings in reasonable quality is also a requirement). I actually have a setup with multiple tuners where I record OTA (to my computer) and stream across my house. The problem is that wife factor is very low (there are too many hiccups) and I obviously can only have local channels. I use plex to server up the media and the plex client on ipads/phones/computers, roku to view.

Either way, now I am just going with straight DirectTV (Genie), going to record everything on there and stop trying to be smart about it.

The Direct TV iPad has some live tv, but never what I want to watch. I don't want to hunt down shows I could normal watch/record with my DVR. 
Either way, I get that there are many factors here, I am not trying to complain, just trying to bring up some things I did not understand.

Chris


----------



## steelgtr

HR-44 Storage vs HR20-100?

My Dad want's to know how much more space the Genie has and can you add an external drive? If so, is it the same toggle between internal or external drives?


thx

bob

PS: What' s the latest for the SF Bay Area availability?


----------



## peds48

HR-44 Storage vs HR20-100?

My Dad want's to know how much more space the Genie has and can you add an external drive? If so, is it the same toggle between internal or external drives?


thx

bob

PS: What' s the latest for the SF Bay Area availability?


HR20 has 320GB
HR34/44 has 1TB

You can add an external drive to the Genie which will replace the internal.


----------



## dpeters11

Genies can also take larger drives than the 2TB limit on the other boxes, but it's just more to lose if the box goes bad.


----------



## steelgtr

dpeters11 said:


> Genies can also take larger drives than the 2TB limit on the other boxes, but it's just more to lose if the box goes bad.


Internal or external or both? Can you upgrade the internal drive when you first get it?

bob


----------



## peds48

Internal or external or both? Can you upgrade the internal drive when you first get it?

bob


Unless you own the Genie, you are not supposed to open it, moreover changing its hard drive


----------



## dpeters11

Opening a leased receiver is against the terms, so esata is the official answer.


----------



## o7RAVENS

Crow159 said:


> During my recent HR34 Genie install, the tech told me the HR44 wouldn't be available in Baltimore until the end of summer. Don't know how accurate that is but that's what I was told.


Thanks Crow that's good to know, I don't mind waiting I'v been stuck with this HR20 700 sense they came out and it keeps getting slower and slower. Other than that it has been a very reliable unit.


----------



## yanksno1

Gocanes said:


> I took a chance and got an HR44 in Miami/Ft. Lauderdale market. It is being installed right now. I called for an upgrade and just had the customer service agent plaster the notes with requests for the HR44. He told me that they couldn't guarantee it but I scheduled the install because my wife was tired of running out of space and conflicts on our HR20 & HR21.


Good to hear they're making their way down to the south FL market. Might have to make a call soon to request one.


----------



## kyleh

Still no HR44 here in Louisville. The local dispatch office phone person did say they talked to their regional manager who said they would be coming in August. Whether this is true or not, it does give me a date to look forward to. If anyone does happen to get an HR44 installed here please let me know.


----------



## Getteau

Has anyone seen one in Houston yet? I saw Round Rock mentioned, but that's Austin. My HR21-100 has become so slow it's unusable at this point and I'm looking to replace it (before anyone asks, I've done all the regular stuff to try to speed up this dog).


----------



## Laxguy

Well, the HR34 is just fine, and I'd take that over waiting for what might be some months in some markets if my equipment receiver was doddering.


----------



## bobnielsen

Slackjaw747 said:


> Just ordered DTV through Centurylink. Of course the sales person knew nothing about the HR44 so had to put me on hold when I said I would only be interested if they were available, otherwise I would wait. She came back and said they were surprised a customer even knew about it, had a chuckle, and said they are no longer sending out the old units (HR34). They said I would get an HR44 with 100% certainty. We shall see... my install is scheduled for the 24th. I am in the Seattle area...


It's good to know that the HR44s are in this area. I guess I'll order an upgrade soon.


----------



## steelgtr

o7RAVENS said:


> I see where people call the installer and ask if they have the HR44 and if they do not they choose to wait, my question is how do you find out who your installer is ?


Didn't someone post a link earlier to DTV's website with a list of local installers?

thx

bob


----------



## TAnsley

So, 

Install of HR44 with 1 C41 client with a CCK-Wired was completed on Friday. So far so good. I installed a 2x2TB RAID 1 enclosure that was recognized by the HR44...i assume. (I added one SP before I switch to the external drive so I could tell if it was using the new or old drive).

Over the weekend, it has been acting a little slow, but i know it is building and downloading a lot of data - guide, channel images, movie images, etc - so not going to make any judgements on overall performance for a few weeks. I did see some screen draw issues in the guide on the first day, but haven't seen them since.

I do have to say, the C41 is much faster than my old HR20 that I had in the BR, so that is an improvement. I also like the new remote for the use in the Bedroom. 

I am still using my Harmony One in the living room.

By the way, the MasTec installer told me they have nothing but HR44s anymore, so if you are in the Austin DMA and were waiting, no need to wait anymore.


----------



## Slackjaw747

bobnielsen said:


> It's good to know that the HR44s are in this area. I guess I'll order an upgrade soon.


Actually, it's NOT... I would hold off! I ordered through Centurylink and apparently they were just telling me what I wanted to hear. The installer called this morning, and the first thing I did was ask whether he had the HR44 on the truck. Of course it was the clueless response of "I have a Genie,,," but let me put my supervisor on. The supervisor told me it wasn't available in this area yet, so I pushed the install out to early August since he couldn't tell me exactly when they would have it.

Again, this is for the Seattle area...


----------



## Starrbuck

I'm getting my HR44 installed right now in a Dallas/Fort Worth suburb!


----------



## wco81

So nobody on the West Coast has gotten the HR44?


----------



## Verc

HR44 is available in the Denver area. Having mine installed as I type this.


----------



## maerativo

wco81 said:


> So nobody on the West Coast has gotten the HR44?


If I read the data correctly the West Coast has some installed HR44's.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1blHQzxYYCYB5ImchH3qqhx2FCm36O6tdFSkvvFF-3FA/viewanalytics


----------



## bobnielsen

Slackjaw747 said:


> Actually, it's NOT... I would hold off! I ordered through Centurylink and apparently they were just telling me what I wanted to hear. The installer called this morning, and the first thing I did was ask whether he had the HR44 on the truck. Of course it was the clueless response of "I have a Genie,,," but let me put my supervisor on. The supervisor told me it wasn't available in this area yet, so I pushed the install out to early August since he couldn't tell me exactly when they would have it.
> 
> Again, this is for the Seattle area...


Thanks for the update. I haven't ordered yet (and will wait a while before I do).


----------



## jerelect

HR44 is available in the Cleveland area. Had mine installed yesterday.It is really fast.


----------



## prefabsprouter

I just spoke a DirecTV technician in San Francisco today. They are still not installing the new HR44s - the HR44's are not even in their warehouse. However, he said that many in the area who order it shipped directly to their home (instead of through an appt. with the installer) are now getting the HR44. I'm not sure if the HR44 is actually guaranteed over the phone when you place the shipment order though.


----------



## peds48

I just spoke a DirecTV technician in San Francisco today. They are still not installing the new HR44s - the HR44's are not even in their warehouse. However, he said that many in the area who order it shipped directly to their home (instead of through an appt. with the installer) are now getting the HR44. I'm not sure if the HR44 is actually guaranteed over the phone when you place the shipment order though.


Yep, you are right, is not guarantee


----------



## Laxguy

prefabsprouter said:


> I just spoke a DirecTV technician in San Francisco today. They are still not installing the new HR44s - the HR44's are not even in their warehouse. However, he said that many in the area who order it shipped directly to their home (instead of through an appt. with the installer) are now getting the HR44. I'm not sure if the HR44 is actually guaranteed over the phone when you place the shipment order though.


 Dealing with SolidSignal, yes. DirecTV, no guarantee.


----------



## ticmxman

There is a fairly large Directv installation business based out of a industrial park near my home, they install in the north Georgia region. I happened to be working next door and had the opportunity to ask the installers which genie they are installing. HR44 was they reply. I have arranged for my genie install on Wednesday.


----------



## zenmodo

New here- have anolder model HD DVR- and looking to cash in on my upgrade.

I inquired with my provider D* about getting a HR44-- of course I got the run around "can't gaurantee... etc"

I am in the Raleigh area- Cary NC to be exact- any news on how likely i would to be getting the neww\er model? I have read this very infomrative and appreciated thread and understand it's sort of a day of what's on the installers truck deal- but just wondered since Raleigh was a test market if by this point the HR44 are basically standard? I can wait as well so might just give it until early fall- however, my old remote is starting to wear- so might need to do some surgery later to make it to Fall.


----------



## maerativo

zenmodo said:


> New here- have anolder model HD DVR- and looking to cash in on my upgrade.
> 
> I inquired with my provider D* about getting a HR44-- of course I got the run around "can't gaurantee... etc"
> 
> I am in the Raleigh area- Cary NC to be exact- any news on how likely i would to be getting the neww\er model? I have read this very infomrative and appreciated thread and understand it's sort of a day of what's on the installers truck deal- but just wondered since Raleigh was a test market if by this point the HR44 are basically standard? I can wait as well so might just give it until early fall- however, my old remote is starting to wear- so might need to do some surgery later to make it to Fall.


Make the best deal with D* in upgrading to Genie and then wait for the installer to call. Inquire if the installer has a HR44 for you, if not postpone your install until they have one. :roundandr Good luck!


----------



## acostapimps

Welcome to DBSTalk zenmodo :hi:


----------



## Starrbuck

We are so happy with our HR44. The HR24 moves at a snail's pace comparatively. I wasn't sure I was getting the 44 before the tech arrived, but when I asked him if he had to install an Internet Connection Kit and he said no, it was wirelessly built in to the receiver, I replied, so I'm getting an HR44 and he said yup!


----------



## peds48

The HR24 moves at a snail's pace comparatively...
While the HR44 is faster, the HR24 is by no means "a snail"


----------



## Starrbuck

peds48 said:


> While the HR44 is faster, the HR24 is by no means "a snail"


Not gonna argue a matter of opinion with you!


----------



## MysteryMan

Starrbuck said:


> Not gonna argue a matter of opinion with you!


While "your" HR24 may have moved at a snail's pace it doesn't mean all HR24's perform that way.


----------



## ticmxman

Starrbuck said:


> Not gonna argue a matter of opinion with you!


At one time my HR24-200 became slow particularly while using the guide with the channel movie banners displayed. I took some tips from this site and changed some settings and have had no more issues. You may want to try the same.


----------



## Starrbuck

MysteryMan said:


> While "your" HR24 may have moved at a snail's pace it doesn't mean all HR24's perform that way.


Well, I was only speaking of mine. I haven't seen all the others! How would I know?

Damn, some of you here are so hostile and *****y. Get over it!!


----------



## Joe166

yanksno1 said:


> Good to hear they're making their way down to the south FL market. Might have to make a call soon to request one.


Yes, I got one this morning in Coral Gables. The tech said Mas Tec only had 44's as of now. Could be true. As I said in a previous post (might have been another thread), I got an HR 34 in late May as a replacement for another HR 34 in a service call.


----------



## njfoses

Anybody with any luck in NY dma getting an hr44?


----------



## peds48

Anybody with any luck in NY dma getting an hr44?
nothing yet on this market


----------



## johnp37

damondlt said:


> Is this more appropriate for you? !rolling:rolling:
> 
> 
> 
> :hurah: :lol:Much more appropriate,thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## MysteryMan

Starrbuck said:


> Well, I was only speaking of mine. I haven't seen all the others! How would I know?
> 
> Damn, some of you here are so hostile and *****y. Get over it!!


You have yet to experience me being hostile!


----------



## deadkenny64

Say I ended up with a refurbished HR34 when I had a Genie sent to me (days before I found this thread unfortunately). If I had freezing problems and they sent a tech out would he replace it with a HR44 if that is all he had or do they hold back HR34s as replacements? I'm in the Cleveland, OH area so they have been installing HR44s for awhile. (Or would DTV make me send it back and send me another refurbished HR34?)


----------



## Joe166

deadkenny64 said:


> Say I ended up with a refurbished HR34 when I had a Genie sent to me (days before I found this thread unfortunately). If I had freezing problems and they sent a tech out would he replace it with a HR44 if that is all he had or do they hold back HR34s as replacements? I'm in the Cleveland, OH area so they have been installing HR44s for awhile. (Or would DTV make me send it back and send me another refurbished HR34?)


I think that happened to me. I had an HR34 which worked fine for months. Then, in late May, it started freezing and stuttering. Through the protection plan I got a replacement and it was another HR34 which worked fine for a few weeks and then went south too. I would have been totally satisfied with another HR 34 because all I really cared about was that it would work as designed, but then in the last week of June they came out again and replaced it with an HR 44. I think what you get depends entirely on what is on the truck, but in South Florida, the tech told me they had only 44's now. I have no idea what would have happened if they were sending it out directly. I think (but do not know for sure) that I got a refurbed 34 which, since the problem is intermittent, had the same problem as my first genie.


----------



## samrs

zenmodo said:


> New here- have anolder model HD DVR- and looking to cash in on my upgrade.
> 
> I inquired with my provider D* about getting a HR44-- of course I got the run around "can't gaurantee... etc"
> 
> I am in the Raleigh area- Cary NC to be exact- any news on how likely i would to be getting the neww\er model? I have read this very infomrative and appreciated thread and understand it's sort of a day of what's on the installers truck deal- but just wondered since Raleigh was a test market if by this point the HR44 are basically standard? I can wait as well so might just give it until early fall- however, my old remote is starting to wear- so might need to do some surgery later to make it to Fall.
> 
> All we have are HR44's right now. You might want to place your order. We also just got a C41W and a Base Station in our training room, won't be long now.


----------



## gdn

Had an upgrade done yesterday in Dallas. Received the HR-44.


----------



## wco81

Has anyone been able to get 2 or more HR44s from D* without paying $400 each?

I know one is intended to server the whole home but if I'm signing on to a 2-year commitment, I'd rather have newer, more current hardware all around, rather than put up with 3-5 year old hardware.

I believe my HR22 is about 3-5 years old


----------



## Laxguy

At this moment, the official word is: One Genie per household. And, yes, people have gotten them for a lot less than $400.
You can get several Genie clients, I believe three is max that can be run at any one time, though you can have more installed.


----------



## inkahauts

You can not get more than one HR44 on an account at a time. They have a strict one genie only policy right now.


----------



## Starrbuck

You should be able to get an upgrade to that HR22 if you ask nicely.


----------



## RAD

wco81 said:


> Has anyone been able to get 2 or more HR44s from D* without paying $400 each?
> 
> I know one is intended to server the whole home but if I'm signing on to a 2-year commitment, I'd rather have newer, more current hardware all around, rather than put up with 3-5 year old hardware.
> 
> I believe my HR22 is about 3-5 years old


Currently DIRECTV does not allow more then 1 HR34 or HR44 in the home, only one GENIE is allowed.


----------



## Rob

Ok, I few days my main HR20 was stuttering and had internal disk errors. I went with a replacement. They sent out a HR22-100, and I was expecting some faster speed. Nope. So, I am now upgrading to the Genie. (for free, 24 month commitment, however I got free NFL Sunday ticket and $45 off my bill for 15 months (something like that)) 

They will be out tomorrow. I plan on keeping my HR-22(unless the installer replaces it with an HR-24). Also keeping another HR20 (unless the installer replaces it) The new Genie and a genie mini will replace two other HR20s. 

So, I will go from 8 tuners to 9?


----------



## Laxguy

A Genie and client are five tuners, and one additional HR adds two for a total of seven. 

Why not disconnect the HR20, and then deactivate it after the install. You should be able to watch recorded shows on it without the cable attached. And you should be able to keep that box after de-activation.


----------



## Rob

Laxguy said:


> A Genie and client are five tuners, and one additional HR adds two for a total of seven.
> 
> Why not disconnect the HR20, and then deactivate it after the install. You should be able to watch recorded shows on it without the cable attached. And you should be able to keep that box after de-activation.


No, i will have an HR-22, HR-20, a Genie, and Genie Client. I started out with 4 HD DVR. So 8 tuners to 9 is my count. This is for four rooms.


----------



## Laxguy

Your count is right, then. I was just trying to show a different way of perhaps saving you $6 a month.


----------



## wco81

I have an HR20 and HR22. Want to replace both. Now if I do work out a deal, I can disconnect the HR20 to view the stored programs for awhile

How long before they demand the old units back?


----------



## peds48

wco81 said:


> I have an HR20 and HR22. Want to replace both. Now if I do work out a deal, I can disconnect the HR20 to view the stored programs for awhile
> 
> How long before they demand the old units back?


if you disconnect the HR20 AFTER the tech leaves, you get to keep the HR20. however, if the HR20 is to be swapped as part of an upgrade, the tech will the HR20 with him


----------



## Laxguy

peds48 said:


> if you disconnect the HR20 AFTER the tech leaves, you get to keep the HR20. however, if the HR20 is to be swapped as part of an upgrade, the tech will the HR20 with him


That's the safest way. However, when I upgraded the tech started to take the HR20, but didn't when I advised him that I understood they didn't want them back. At the same time, he wouldn't take an H20 I offered him! 
I'd definitely follow peds' advice.


----------



## Rob

Tech(s) just left with two of my HR20s. I now have HR22, HR-44, Genie Mini, and HR20-700. The Genie is fast!!!! Techs had to replace LNB and set up a 16 switch. Hopefully in the future I can replace the HR20-700 with another HR-44.


----------



## peds48

Rob said:


> Tech(s) . Hopefully in the future I can replace the HR20-700 with another HR-44.


I would only assume this be allow eventually


----------



## DKNY330

Any update on HR44 availability in Long Island, NY area?


----------



## peds48

Any update on HR44 availability in Long Island, NY area?
nope. sorry


----------



## mrfatboy

My buddy in ocean springs Mississippi ordered his genie. It lasted about 3 days until complete failure. It turned out to be a refurb. Dtv sent a replacement. It's also a refurb. 

I didn't think dtv would be sending out reburbs already. Or are they just sending all the crap to Mississippi?


----------



## Lenard

Got Hr44 in Raleigh NC. Great machine, love it.


----------



## DirectTVNewbieinKC

I live in the KC area (JOCO for those familiar with KC). My HR-44 was installed yesterday. Was purchased via Costco and was installed by an outfit out of Topeka. Was told that they only had HR-44's. 

I have a lot to learn about DirectTV as I have never had satellite service. I plan to get a list together and maybe post them. Is there a specific spot at DBSTalk in which to do that?

Thanks for all of the contributions on this thread. I kept watching it for updates on KC. The board definitely sold me on waiting for the HR-44 as I was chomping at the bit to dump my cable provider. Luckily, I ran into a salesperson at Costco and the rest is history. 

I wish I would have gone to Costco sooner. I might not have needed to wait so long. I can tell you that all phone calls to dealers in KC and DirectTV themselves produced nothing but frustration. I even had a guy tell me a few weeks ago that the HR-44 was an experiment, and it wouldn't be on the market for another 2 years. 

Again, thanks, everyone.


----------



## adamson

Sometimes I really believe we all are an experiment to Directv. Good one though!


----------



## seadan

Slackjaw747 said:


> Actually, it's NOT... I would hold off! I ordered through Centurylink and apparently they were just telling me what I wanted to hear. The installer called this morning, and the first thing I did was ask whether he had the HR44 on the truck. Of course it was the clueless response of "I have a Genie,,," but let me put my supervisor on. The supervisor told me it wasn't available in this area yet, so I pushed the install out to early August since he couldn't tell me exactly when they would have it.
> 
> Again, this is for the Seattle area...


Any updates on HR44 availability in Seattle? I see a few Seattle installs on the tracking document, so I'm optimistic. Zip is 98119. Anyone have a # to the local installer's office to see what they have in stock?


----------



## jimmie57

seadan

Go here and type in your zip code in the lower left hand part of the screen.
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/findRetailer.jsp?assetId=cms_find_retailer&


----------



## Joe166

jimmie57 said:


> seadan
> 
> Go here and type in your zip code in the lower left hand part of the screen.
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/findRetailer.jsp?assetId=cms_find_retailer&


Is the list of retailers listed there in any way related to the installers for the area? I put in my zip code and the installers who have been to my house for the past 15? years are not listed and most of those listed look like mom and pop retailers from the names and locations that I am familiar with. I get the impression that they would be happy to sign you up for service, but anything else???


----------



## rajeshh

I am in Seattle area and have an upcoming install this Tuesday for the Genie. I am hoping its HR44


----------



## Arya Stark

I also have an install set up for Tuesday noon-4. Hoping for a 44 too!


----------



## PDXDirecTVFan

I had an install in the Portland, OR area on 7/30 and requested the installer call before coming to verify equipment. He did not call and of course showed up with a darn 34. I was frustrated and was going to reschedule, but he says that they have no 44's in the area and they are not even on any kind of list to get them soon. After the whole process to get the Genie in the first place, I just took it. He did a hardwired GenieGo to supply the network and it works much better than the wireless CCK we had. I was disappointed but figured with my luck it will end up going out anyway, and I can try for a 44. If you are in this area, I would recommend you wait!


----------



## suddenlyissoon

Signed a new contract for the first time in years to upgrade my equipment. I was pleasantly surprised when the installer brought in the HR44-700 and 3 C41-700 clients. When I saw the RF I was a bit worried since I have a harmony remote and a slingbox. Was happy to find out it can do both IR & RF at the same time. 

I didn't care anything about getting the GenieGo since I have XBMC and a slingbox. I'm curious if I could've gotten it for free though!


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Anyone getting a HR44 in Mobile, Alabama?


----------



## SPACEMAKER

I ordered a Genie and requested an HR44/41 but was shipped a 34/31. When I called to tell them I didn't want the 34/31 they sent a tech right over who had a 44/41 his truck. They also gave me $35/mo off my bill for a year for my inconvenience. I'm very pleased and having 7 tuners is very convenient.

Sent from my ADR6400L using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## o7RAVENS

Anyone on here know anything about the HR 44s the Baltimore Md. area,
Getting any info about it here is durn near impossible.
I put in my zip code to get a dealer near you and all of them known nothing, just want to sign you up to Dtv.
Anyone anyone anything at all , good news bad news, anything?


----------



## ttown

Install yesterday in Tulsa. Got a HR44. Tech said that he has only been installing HR44s for past few months.


----------



## swdude12

Any sightings on HR44 availabilty around Ann Arbor, MI? Brighton area?


----------



## dettxw

swdude12 said:


> Any sightings on HR44 availabilty around Ann Arbor, MI? Brighton area?


There's always









*Contact us:*

Signal Group LLC
SolidSignal.com
SolidSignal.tv

25225 Regency Drive
Novi, MI 48375

1-877-312-4547
[email protected]


----------



## jmbrooks

SPACEMAKER said:


> I ordered a Genie and requested an HR44/41 but was shipped a 34/31. When I called to tell them I didn't want the 34/31 they sent a tech right over who had a 44/41 his truck. They also gave me $35/mo off my bill for a year for my inconvenience. I'm very pleased and having 7 tuners is very convenient.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using DBSTalk mobile app


How were you able to do this? I am on the phone with DTV retention right now and they say they WILL NOT guarantee which one you get.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

jmbrooks said:


> How were you able to do this? I am on the phone with DTV retention right now and they say they WILL NOT guarantee which one you get.


They didn't guarantee HR44 but he put it in the notes. When HR34/31 arrived I called and told them I'd like to cancel order. He then offered to send out tech. As a 6 year premier sub I am usually able to get things. I am also very good at dealing with CSR's.


----------



## jmbrooks

I am scheduled for install on Monday. I could have easily swapped it out myself but decided on having the sevice call as I think I stand a better chance of getting the HR44. I will also get a call the night before and can just ask the tech then which one he has and can decide to cancel then if I want. Seems to me the only advantage (for me) is the HR44 is faster (no small thing). My internet connection is hard wired so I don't need wireless, I have plenty of room in my media cabinet. Also appears that if they bring a HR34 it will be likely be a referb. How about stability between the two??


----------



## rajeshh

rajeshh said:


> I am in Seattle area and have an upcoming install this Tuesday for the Genie. I am hoping its HR44


So the installer had a hr34. Said hr44 may show up in a month's time, no guarantees though. I proceeded with the installation since it was a move install and I didn't want to delay that indefinitely.


----------



## peds48

I am scheduled for install on Monday. I could have easily swapped it out myself but decided on having the sevice call as I think I stand a better chance of getting the HR44. I will also get a call the night before and can just ask the tech then which one he has and can decide to cancel then if I want. Seems to me the only advantage (for me) is the HR44 is faster (no small thing). My internet connection is hard wired so I don't need wireless, I have plenty of room in my media cabinet. Also appears that if they bring a HR34 it will be likely be a referb. How about stability between the two??
Nobody will call the night before


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## innuss

rajeshh said:


> So the installer had a hr34. Said hr44 may show up in a month's time, no guarantees though. I proceeded with the installation since it was a move install and I didn't want to delay that indefinitely.


Darn, my Genie upgrade is for the 23rd up in Anacortes. I guess I'll take whatever they have on the truck but maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## j_al23

caimakale said:


> I just confirmed with a tech in Salt Lake City that HR44's are being installed in this market.


Who is the installer/tech in SLC? Do they install for Utah County?


----------



## toryvad

tech came out on the 8/15 and said he has not seen the hr44 in the warehouse yet and expects it in a month or so. SF Bay Area


----------



## wco81

I've tried to get the HR34 a couple of times last year and they refused to offer any deals short of paying up to $400.

So I've been following the Comcast offers in my area and waiting for the new Tivos, just announced today. Would be a big outlay but I figure I would have residual value (if I get the Lifetime) a few years down the line, versus paying an upfront cost and also monthly costs.

Compared to what I pay for D* and U-Verse Internet, I could reduce my monthly cost by almost $60 for the first 12-months and $40 for the second 12-months, plus get more channels and much faster Internet connection.

So I emailed Direct TV with these facts and they replied and offered a Genie with 1 TB disk and 5 tuners and one Genie Mini. Not sure if this description makes it possible to determine if it's an HR34 or an HR44.

They'd also have to convert my wiring to SWM. Oddly, while my account online didn't show any eligibility for DVRs, it did say I was eligible for a free Genie Go, which I think requires Whole Home Service in the first place?

So they're not offering any programming credits and the cost of the installation of the Genie and Genie Mini and presumably Whole Home would be $49 plus tax.

I'd still be paying more monthly and wouldn't get Red Zone, which is included in the Comcast package (as well as HBO, Showtime, Cinemax and Starz).

The Roamio Tivos lets you stream to iOS devices in the home and will in the future let you stream over the Internet, so better functionality than Genie Go.

It would have to be the HR44 for me to even entertain this. Maybe a wireless Mini instead of a wired Mini.

Has anyone been able to do better than just $49 install for Genie and Genie Mini? Like get some programming credits for a year or two?


----------



## peds48

wco81 said:


> .
> 
> So I emailed Direct TV with these facts and they replied and offered a Genie with 1 TB disk and 5 tuners and one Genie Mini. Not sure if this description makes it possible to determine if it's an HR34 or an HR44. Both have this same features. so can't tell
> 
> They'd also have to convert my wiring to SWM. Oddly, while my account online didn't show any eligibility for DVRs, it did say I was eligible for a free Genie Go, which I think requires Whole Home Service in the first place? The GenieGo does not require WHDVR. it does require an HDDVR connected to the internet
> 
> The Roamio Tivos lets you stream to iOS devices in the home and will in the future let you stream over the Internet, so better functionality than Genie Go. The GenieGo let's you stream to the iOS devices as well using the GenieGo in home or out of home
> 
> It would have to be the HR44 for me to even entertain this. Maybe a wireless Mini instead of a wired Mini. I would take a wired mini anytime instead of wireless IMO
> 
> Has anyone been able to do better than just $49 install for Genie and Genie Mini? Like get some programming credits for a year or two? You got a great deal. but some folks reported to have done better. YMMV


----------



## seadan

rajeshh said:


> So the installer had a hr34. Said hr44 may show up in a month's time, no guarantees though. I proceeded with the installation since it was a move install and I didn't want to delay that indefinitely.





innuss said:


> Darn, my Genie upgrade is for the 23rd up in Anacortes. I guess I'll take whatever they have on the truck but maybe I'll get lucky.


I had my installation appointment today for a Genie and GenieGO in Seattle (98119). Installer called, and said he only had HR34's -- hasn't seen the HR44 in the Seattle area yet (Lynnwood warehouse). I proceeded with the GenieGO installation with my existing HDDVRs, and while he was here, he got an email saying the HR44's were expected in Seattle sometime between August 26 and September 6. Also, they will need to deplete the stock of HR34's before they can start installing HR44's. So, hopefully in a few weeks' time, we'll start to see HR44's appearing in the Seattle area...


----------



## DrZ

Anybody know if there are HR44's in the central Massachusetts area?


----------



## innuss

I went ahead w/ the HR34 installation up here in Anacortes. Installer had heard of the 44's but said that they are often left out of the loop & had no idea when they would be available.
The HR34 seems pretty fast compared to the HR22.


----------



## PremierAV

wco81 said:


> I've tried to get the HR34 a couple of times last year and they refused to offer any deals short of paying up to $400.
> 
> So I've been following the Comcast offers in my area and waiting for the new Tivos, just announced today. Would be a big outlay but I figure I would have residual value (if I get the Lifetime) a few years down the line, versus paying an upfront cost and also monthly costs.
> 
> Compared to what I pay for D* and U-Verse Internet, I could reduce my monthly cost by almost $60 for the first 12-months and $40 for the second 12-months, plus get more channels and much faster Internet connection.
> 
> So I emailed Direct TV with these facts and they replied and offered a Genie with 1 TB disk and 5 tuners and one Genie Mini. Not sure if this description makes it possible to determine if it's an HR34 or an HR44.
> 
> They'd also have to convert my wiring to SWM. Oddly, while my account online didn't show any eligibility for DVRs, it did say I was eligible for a free Genie Go, which I think requires Whole Home Service in the first place?
> 
> So they're not offering any programming credits and the cost of the installation of the Genie and Genie Mini and presumably Whole Home would be $49 plus tax.
> 
> I'd still be paying more monthly and wouldn't get Red Zone, which is included in the Comcast package (as well as HBO, Showtime, Cinemax and Starz).
> 
> The Roamio Tivos lets you stream to iOS devices in the home and will in the future let you stream over the Internet, so better functionality than Genie Go.
> 
> It would have to be the HR44 for me to even entertain this. Maybe a wireless Mini instead of a wired Mini.
> 
> Has anyone been able to do better than just $49 install for Genie and Genie Mini? Like get some programming credits for a year or two?


Your story and mine sound similar. I've been a customer since about 15 months after they went live in the Atlanta market. Through the years I'd get a free upgrade here and there, but never anything major. I've been asking them about the Genie as well as a SWiM 16 upgrade for over a year now. Finally a couple of weeks ago, (oddly enough when I had a HR24/100 crap out on me) I asked them again. To my surprise they offered the whole shooting match for free.

As of earlier this week everything is installed and working. The installer was not exactly happy to be here, but with my help, and prodding a bit, he did get it all installed. Free HR44/100 Genie, 2 clients, 1 DECA box (for a HR 23/600) and a SWM 16. Not a bad deal at all. :grin:


----------



## adamson

The installer I last had here was a little sharp with the attitude but did a good job. No thank you from him for saving him time on removing old equipment prior to him getting here though. I still gave him a 10 on all survey questions.


----------



## PremierAV

adamson said:


> The installer I last had here was a little sharp with the attitude but did a good job. No thank you from him for saving him time on removing old equipment prior to him getting here though._* I still gave him a 10 on all survey questions.*_


You did better than I did then. When my installer started off by telling me that I wasn't supposed to *know* about this stuff, and HE was supposed to be telling ME about what I needed and what worked I knew we were in for a bumpy day. I have a hard time giving anyone a 10, as that states perfection. This guy was far from perfection. :sure:

He did get most everything working, but I still ended up with one receiver that wasn't even put INTO the data stream. (Although it's not compatible with DECA ... no Ethernet port.) Then I had another HR-24 that wasn't seeing the other 24 or 44, and a non DVR that he put a DECA on that of course wasn't seeing the missing HR24 either.


----------



## pblhd

Tried for the 4th time in Central MA - no HR44s yet. Was told by dispatch they'd have them between Aug 28th and Sept 6th. We'll see as I've rescheduled for Sept 7th.


----------



## PremierAV

pblhd said:


> Tried for the 4th time in Central MA - no HR44s yet. Was told by dispatch they'd have them between Aug 28th and Sept 6th. We'll see as I've rescheduled for Sept 7th.


I wonder what rhyme and/or reason they use for rollout in different markets? My installer said their warehouse doesn't have anything BUT HR44's and it's been that way for a while. :shrug:


----------



## Laxguy

We can all wonder, but I bet it's based on PERT charts and such....


----------



## inkahauts

I wouldn't be surprised if its not in some ways at least a just in time system, and they are doing their best to not roll to markets until they are almost out of hr34s, as well as they needing to have enough hr44s in stock and being made. obviously with three manufacturers they plan on making a lot of these.


----------



## jmbrooks

Sweet, got the HR-44. (Installer said that is all they have now in the Phoenix area) The installer was the same guy that set up my HR-2X whole home DVR. He did a great job, replaced my legacy LNB with a SWM one. Got rid of the SWM8 switch and replace the power inserter in my junction box. Great guy, really knew what he was doing.

I only have one complaint, WHAT HAPPENED TO THE 10 SEC SKIP BACK ON PLAY FROM FF??? I keep having to rewind after FF and PLAY because it does not go back far enough. Looks like it is now only 5 sec., c'mon DTV that is not enough!!!!!


----------



## Laxguy

What speed are you FFing? I've learned to use 3x and with timing and luck, don't have to rewind much at all.


----------



## PremierAV

_"FF-ing"_, boy y'all would get along well with my wife. :icon_cool

I'm a huge fan of the 30 second (FF) and 7 second (RW) buttons. I'll use it every time, no matter what. The wife OTOH, she always uses FF (usually 3X) and can hit it darned good. We actually have two remotes in the family room and hers is the old worn out one. (In other words, her 30 second and 7 second buttons most time don't even work!) 

She has now been granted access to my 'old' remote being as the '44' has a new one. After all.... it's NOT LIKE SHE'LL LEARN TO USE IT! (Anyone that sends her this message I'm gonna' knock down your dish.) :icon_an:


----------



## peds48

For those in Long Island NY, HR44 are here. but warehouse guy will NOT give them out until current HR34 stock is depleted. it can take another week.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## RunnerFL

PremierAV said:


> I wonder what rhyme and/or reason they use for rollout in different markets? My installer said their warehouse doesn't have anything BUT HR44's and it's been that way for a while. :shrug:


Some areas are still working through their HR34 supply and haven't had to order new Genies yet. This can happen in a city that doesn't have many customers or a larger city that overstocks all the time.


----------



## peds48

HR44 are out in FULL force in Long Island, NY. order while they last…


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## dtrell

peds48 said:


> For those in Long Island NY, HR44 are here. but warehouse guy will NOT give them out until current HR34 stock is depleted. it can take another week.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


wow thats strange since the H34 and HR44 are VIRTUALLY "identical" boxes.......wonder why theyd want to get rid of all the HR34's first...........................................

its also strange that this tread is filled with 31 pages of people refusing HR34s and insisting on HR44s from installers or hoping for HR44s....strange since they are EXACTLY the same unit in performance....it must just be all hype....


----------



## Laxguy

I don't recall anyone saying what you're positing. Nor do I understand the bitterness of the sarcasm!


----------



## Starrbuck

Laxguy said:


> I don't recall anyone saying what you're positing. Nor do I understand the bitterness of the sarcasm!


Don't feed the trolls!


----------



## dtrell

Laxguy said:


> I don't recall anyone saying what you're positing. Nor do I understand the bitterness of the sarcasm!


because i used the HR34 for OVER a year and I have had the HR44 for over a month....ive USED them BOTH....nuff said.....and there was nothing WRONG with my HR34...it "worked"...nobody else's was better than mine...my HR34 had the exact same electronic components in it as everyone else's....it worked....it just didnt "work" anywhere near as well as the HR44...when it wasnt locked up of course or "thought" that its internal termperature was 1 degree above max....every time it thought it was overheated..when it really wasnt...period....


----------



## dtrell

Starrbuck said:


> Don't feed the trolls!


i am not a troll. i am the victim of a company that rolled out a unit that never should have been rolled out, then they refused to replace it with a real unit. thats all. its the only thing i have ever complained about D on here, an ive been on here for almost 6 years. everything else is fine with D except for this one thing. they built and sold a box that was rushed out, had missing features that should have been on it, had missing performance from a unit produced in 2012 and not 2002, and was finally corrected with a unit that they took their time with and did the right way. thats all. nothing trollish about that. theres LOTS of other people on here that bash D constantly...thats not me. i think a guy complaining about ONE thing on here is no where near as bad as fan boys that think that D can do no wrong on ANYTHING. will still take D over Time Warner cable any day. And I also have Uverse in my area and have no desire to go to them over D. So stop with the "troll" silliness because I have one issue with D in 6 years. I am hoping my posts on here will help OTHER who are on the fence about settlnig for an HR34 or waiting til their installers in their areas have HR44s...i WISH there had been a "troll" like me on here in June of last year posting about the HR34 like I am now. I could have lived with my HR21for another year until the real genie came out.


----------



## The Merg

dtrell said:


> i am not a troll. i am the victim of a company that rolled out a unit that never should have been rolled out, then they refused to replace it with a real unit. thats all. its the only thing i have ever complained about D on here, an ive been on here for almost 6 years. everything else is fine with D except for this one thing. they built and sold a box that was rushed out, had missing features that shold have been on it, had missing performance from a unit produced in 2012 and not 2002, and was fianlly corrected with a unit that they took their time with and did the right way. thats all. nothing trollish about that. theres LOTS of other people on here that bash D constantly...thats not me.


The HR34 is a solid unit. Mine is as speedy as I need it and I've never had a problem with it. I've used it side-by-side with a HR44 and while the HR44 is snappier, I have no problem using the HR34 in my main viewing area. In fact, due to the lack of ability to use a normal RF remote with the HR44 (you must use the RC71), I can't and won't use the HR44 in my main viewing area where a RF remote is required.

- Merg


----------



## dtrell

The Merg said:


> The HR34 is a solid unit. Mine is as speedy as I need it and I've never had a problem with it. I've used it side-by-side with a HR44 and while the HR44 is snappier, I have no problem using the HR34 in my main viewing area. In fact, due to the lack of ability to use a normal RF remote with the HR44 (you must use the RC71), I can't and won't use the HR44 in my main viewing area where a RF remote is required.
> 
> - Merg


and thats the great thing about online forums...everyone can share their experiences and opinions and hopefully help others out in their decision making process.


----------



## MysteryMan

The Merg said:


> The HR34 is a solid unit. Mine is as speedy as I need it and I've never had a problem with it. I've used it side-by-side with a HR44 and while the HR44 is snappier, I have no problem using the HR34 in my main viewing area. In fact, due to the lack of ability to use a normal RF remote with the HR44 (you must use the RC71), I can't and won't use the HR44 in my main viewing area where a RF remote is required.
> 
> - Merg


+1 with the HR34 being a solid unit.


----------



## RAD

Gee, I have a HR34 and a HR44 and both of them play a 1 hour program in 1 hour, neither of them play the program faster or slower then the other. :sure: Can I pair a RVU client with either model, from a C31 to a Samsung RVU TV to a C41W client and they all work the same.

Yea, I understand the UI is faster on the HR44 then the HR34 but then again the HR34 was designed and spec'd out a long time before the HR44 was. I was an early tester on the HR34 and can't say how long we had been testing it before it went public but lets just say it was longer then you might think.

We went through the same thing when the HR24 came out, it's UI was much faster then the previous HD DVR's that they had produced and people were upset at DIRECTV classifying a HR20/HR21/HR22/HR23 the same as the HR24. Do we wish that DIRECTV would have a way for a customer specify a particular model of a box when ordering, yes, but since DIRECTV's heard this wish for ages and hasn't made it possible to do I wouldn't hold my breath for them making that change happen.


----------



## Laxguy

dtrell said:


> and thats the great thing about online forums...everyone can share their experiences and opinions and hopefully help others out in their decision making process.


Agree! 
It's just that some use hyperbole to the max, and make assumptions that their badly performing unit is representative of all of that class.
I have used both Genies extensively, and while the '44 is a tad faster than the '34, it's been - and is- a good unit.


----------



## MysteryMan

RAD said:


> Gee, I have a HR34 and a HR44 and both of them play a 1 hour program in 1 hour, neither of them play the program faster or slower then the other. :sure: Can I pair a RVU client with either model, from a C31 to a Samsung RVU TV to a C41W client and they all work the same.
> 
> Yea, I understand the UI is faster on the HR44 then the HR34 but then again the HR34 was designed and spec'd out a long time before the HR44 was. I was an early tester on the HR34 and can't say how long we had been testing it before it went public but lets just say it was longer then you might think.
> 
> We went through the same thing when the HR24 came out, it's UI was much faster then the previous HD DVR's that they had produced and people were upset at DIRECTV classifying a HR20/HR21/HR22/HR23 the same as the HR24. Do we wish that DIRECTV would have a way for a customer specify a particular model of a box when ordering, yes, but since DIRECTV's heard this wish for ages and hasn't made it possible to do I wouldn't hold my breath for them making that change happen.


I agree but there are those who feel speed and response are everything and all other features irrelevant.


----------



## cypherx

What is the ratio of HR34's to HR44's being installed now? I'd imagine with multiple manufacturers of HR44's, there should be an easier time stocking them. 

I'm thinking of taking the "gamble" in the Reading Pennsylvania area but not sure if I should wait a little longer for better chances.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts

because i used the HR34 for OVER a year and I have had the HR44 for over a month....ive USED them BOTH....nuff said.....and there was nothing WRONG with my HR34...it "worked"...nobody else's was better than mine...my HR34 had the exact same electronic components in it as everyone else's....it worked....it just didnt "work" anywhere near as well as the HR44...when it wasnt locked up of course or "thought" that its internal termperature was 1 degree above max....every time it thought it was overheated..when it really wasnt...period....


Your unit had issues, period, it seems obvious to me, and that means you did have issues others would never have had with an HR34. That's not to say the hr44 isn't better IMHO but the HR34 is great and solid for most people. Your particular one did suck though obviously. It happens unfortunately. I guarantee you someone has a bad hr44 somewhere too.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## TheRatPatrol

RAD said:


> Gee, I have a HR34 and a HR44 and both of them play a 1 hour program in 1 hour, neither of them play the program faster or slower then the other. :sure: Can I pair a RVU client with either model, from a C31 to a Samsung RVU TV to a C41W client and they all work the same.


You've just proven that two Genies can work together, and that you can pair clients to either one. I sure hope D* changes their policy on having more than one Genie on an account.


----------



## RunnerFL

TheRatPatrol said:


> You've just proven that two Genies can work together, and that you can pair clients to either one. I sure hope D* changes their policy on having more than one Genie on an account.


They don't work together 100%. If they allowed 2 Genies right now they'd face some serious call hold times because of customers calling to complain. Give them time, I'm sure multiple Genies on an account will be the "norm" someday.


----------



## o7RAVENS

The Merg said:


> The HR34 is a solid unit. Mine is as speedy as I need it and I've never had a problem with it. I've used it side-by-side with a HR44 and while the HR44 is snappier, I have no problem using the HR34 in my main viewing area. In fact, due to the lack of ability to use a normal RF remote with the HR44 (you must use the RC71), I can't and won't use the HR44 in my main viewing area where a RF remote is required.
> 
> - Merg


I thought Directv would only allow one genie per household. How could they be used side by side?, Am I wrong would someone explain it for me. thanks


----------



## RAD

TheRatPatrol said:


> You've just proven that two Genies can work together, and that you can pair clients to either one. I sure hope D* changes their policy on having more than one Genie on an account.


What I've proven is that I have two of them due to being part of the early testing group for the products. One of the things we've been told as part of this testing is that you shouldn't allow both Genie's to see each other, you are to put a BSF on one of them to prevent them from being visable on the network (which also means don't connect the ethernet cable or use the wireless support in the HR44 either). Will they hopefully do whatever they need to do so that multiple Genie's will work without any problems, I sure hope so. But IMHO they probably don't have it as a top priority since IIRC the typical DIRECTV customers STB needs are met with just one Genie and a few clients.


----------



## astrohip

dtrell said:


> wow thats strange since the H34 and HR44 are VIRTUALLY "identical" boxes.......wonder why theyd want to get rid of all the HR34's first...........................................
> 
> its also strange that this tread is filled with 31 pages of people refusing HR34s and insisting on HR44s from installers or hoping for HR44s....strange since they are EXACTLY the same unit in performance....it must just be all hype....


If all else is equal, why not wait for the newer unit?

I'm a perfect example. I have an older DirecTV DVR and am out of contract. I want to upgrade, but it's not urgent. I'll wait until the 44 is available, then do it. Why would I want an older unit, when a newer unit is available? One never knows what future features might roll out, and only be offered on a newer unit.


----------



## Soulweeper

Does anyone know if the HR44's have hit Northern California yet? Cotati, California is the hub where the installers in my area get their equipment, if that helps. Thanks!


----------



## darinzook

I had my install done over the weekend (South Eastern Pennsylvania). Installer had only HR34s, and he said that the HR44 wasn't yet planned for our region. My client was a C31.

Noticeable lag on C31, but not unbearable (tho that blue LED light is insanely bright). HR34 is pretty snappy. Occasionally it will lag a bit during animations on the guide, but very tolerable. Not like my HR21 box was a few years back.


----------



## peds48

wow thats strange since the H34 and HR44 are VIRTUALLY "identical" boxes.......wonder why theyd want to get rid of all the HR34's first...........................................

...
they need to get rid of HR34s first because ALL receivers have a 14 "expiration" date before DirecTV starts to question where the receivers are. Unaccounted for receivers after 30 days gets charged back to the HSP or sub-partners.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## pblhd

After 4 failed installation attempts, over the weekend I finally got a HR44 in the central MA area. The installer showed up with a HR34, when asked to talk to his bosses about potential arrival of the 44, he found out the warehouse got the 44s in on Friday night. Someone then drove out with a fresh new HR44 to my house, and its finally hooked up and running!


----------



## Laxguy

Good! All's well that ends well, I guess!


----------



## toryvad

hr44 installed in san jose yesterday. tech said there are no more hr34s in the warehouse.


----------



## jdspencer

Since the quantity of HR23's is getting low, can we anticipate an HR54? :sure:


----------



## peds48

jdspencer said:


> Since the quantity of HR23's is getting low, can we anticipate an HR54? :sure:


Dont see the correlation here....


----------



## drogot

HR44 in Westhampton, Long Island today


----------



## peds48

and in Hunting Station, Long Island as well... !rolling


----------



## jdspencer

peds48 said:


> Dont see the correlation here....


Well, the HR44 came out pretty quick after the HR34, so I just conjectured that there might be an HR54 on the horizon. :grin:


----------



## Bill Broderick

peds48 said:


> and in Hunting Station, Long Island as well... !rolling


You beat me to it. Thanks again.

BTW, after getting Android phone setup for GenieGo, I went out and bought an ipad.


----------



## DKNY330

peds48 said:


> and in Hunting Station, Long Island as well... !rolling


Have my upgrade scheduled tomorrow on Long Island and hope third time is the charm and they have the HR44!!


----------



## Robc22

HR44-700 installed yesterday in Smithtown, LI, NY


----------



## peds48

Bill Broderick said:


> You beat me to it. Thanks again.
> 
> BTW, after getting Android phone setup for GenieGo, I went out and bought an ipad.


Which one? although you should have waited as the newer iPad is rumored to be coming very soon


----------



## Bill Broderick

peds48 said:


> Which one? although you should have waited as the newer iPad is rumored to be coming very soon


Retina Display 128GB. I wanted it for a vacation in early October. So, waiting probably wasn't an option.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Retina Display 128GB. I wanted it for a vacation in early October. So, waiting probably wasn't an option.

They make a 128gig iPad now?


----------



## inkahauts

They make a 128gig iPad now?


That's been out since I think January or February. They just snuck it in without much fan fare.

Personally, I think they should offer the iPad 2 in 32 this coming year, and the ne wine in 32 64 128 only and get rid of 16. Of course I also think they should to that with the iPhones and that didn't happen.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

inkahauts said:


> That's been out since I think January or February. They just snuck it in without much fan fare.
> 
> Personally, I think they should offer the iPad 2 in 32 this coming year, and the ne wine in 32 64 128 only and get rid of 16. Of course I also think they should to that with the iPhones and that didn't happen.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Yup, very disappointed. and even now that the new 5s has 64 bit architecture, it means that apps keep getting bigger and bigger as one apps has to support now both the 32 and 64 bit system. basically two apps in one. throw in if the app is universal, and then you get all versions in one app.


----------



## peds48

Bill Broderick said:


> Retina Display 128GB. I wanted it for a vacation in early October. So, waiting probably wasn't an option.


wow, go big or go home! you certainly went big!


----------



## Bill Broderick

peds48 said:


> wow, go big or go home! you certainly went big!


Did you think that I was asking you questions just to hear you speak? You made a compelling case for going with the 128. So, that's the way that I went.


----------



## inkahauts

Yup, very disappointed. and even now that the new 5s has 64 bit architecture, it means that apps keep getting bigger and bigger as one apps has to support now both the 32 and 64 bit system. basically two apps in one. throw in if the app is universal, and then you get all versions in one app.


I have a feeling you'll have different apps for offering bit architecture and it'll auto download the right version. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## t00lband525

Just had an HR44 installed in Lincoln Park, NJ over the weekend. Installers said they had just got them in 2 days earlier. The one installer was teaching the other about the setup. Quite comical....


----------



## wv_patsfan

HR44-700 installed in Scott Depot, WV. Tech said they just got them during the past week. Installation of the Genie and 2 Minis was smooth and silk and I am VERY happy with them!


----------



## Laxguy

wv_patsfan said:


> HR44-700 installed in Scott Depot, WV. Tech said they just got them during the past week. Installation of the Genie and 2 Minis was smooth and silk and I am VERY happy with them!


Excellent! 
And a Patriots fan, no? A bit out of market.....


----------



## njfoses

t00lband525 said:


> Just had an HR44 installed in Lincoln Park, NJ over the weekend. Installers said they had just got them in 2 days earlier. The one installer was teaching the other about the setup. Quite comical....


Awesome! Hopefully that means ocean county has them now as well.


----------



## wv_patsfan

Laxguy said:


> Excellent!
> And a Patriots fan, no? A bit out of market.....


Yep, born and raised in Foxboro, as a matter of fact! Work has taken me to West Virginia (and erased my Boston accent over the years) but I still follow all those teams...


----------



## donkozak

If you are only purchasing 1 DVR, can someone explain why you would purchase a 1TB HR24 rather then an HR 44 particularly since the HR 24 typically costs more then an HR44?


----------



## RunnerFL

donkozak said:


> If you are only purchasing 1 DVR, can someone explain why you would purchase a 1TB HR24 rather then an HR 44 particularly since the HR 24 typically costs more then an HR44?


The HR24 is only 500GB, not 1TB and does not cost more than the HR44.


----------



## peds48

donkozak said:


> If you are only purchasing 1 DVR, can someone explain why you would purchase a 1TB HR24 rather then an HR 44 particularly since the HR 24 typically costs more then an HR44?


Where are you getting this from?


----------



## damondlt

I think he means to lease. Most times now the Genie is free and hr has an upfront lease fee. 

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

